# leere Server



## Voodoopeople (19. November 2008)

Salve,


der Titel des Threads sagt Denjenigen die davon betroffen sind alles. Eine Welt PvP-Welt wie ich sie mir schon lange gewünscht habe und dann treffe ich keine Sau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Szenarios gehen auf meinem Server (Drakenwald und von Goa und Mythic als Server mit MITTLERER Bevölkerungsdichte angesehen) von ca 17 Uhr bis 22 Uhr auf. Nicht im Minutentakt und keineswegs auch noch voll mit Spielern. Nein wir spielen da teilweise 2vs2 oder gar 1vs6. Hinzu kommt noch dass natürlich in der Stosszeit von 17-22 auch die Burgen geraidet und die Ziele eingenommen werden. Ich kann also ab 22 Uhr ins Bett gehen weil danach so gut wie gar nichts los ist. Sowas kann man doch nicht als Server mit mittlerer Bevölkerungsdichte bezeichnen!!! Wann wacht Mythic auf und sieht ein dass ca 40 % der Spieler die das Spiel gekauft haben nach dem Freimonat aufgehört haben. Zuviele Server für zuwenige Käufer von den die Zahl der noch spielenden sich von Tag zu Tag verringert?! Ja ich weiss Chartransfers oder gar ganze Gildentransfers sind bald da. Wow, da kommen dann also nochmal 30-40 Leute von Solland zu uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Da kann ich ja dann die ganze Nacht Szenarios machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ach verdammt, der Ironiebutton  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Selbst die von Mythic bezeichneten "vollen" Server sind zur Stosszeit nur mittel ausgelastet. 
Es müssen Server regelrecht geschlossen werden und nicht nur frei wählbare Chartransfers... .
Und von den sogenannten "vollen" Servern wird keine Sau zu uns transferieren (was ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen kann).
Legt Drakenwald und Hergig zusammen und lasst dennoch Spieler drauf und wir werden das Maximum der dort erlaubten Spieler nicht überschreiben!!!
Weil eure *00000 verkauften Spiele im Schrank verfaulen bei Vielen und die Leute die zahlen schauen nun erstmal in die Röhre.
Macht bitte nicht den selben Fehler wie soviele MMORPG´s vor euch...
Im übrigen: wie bei LoD (Diablo2-Erweiterung für Unkundige) eine 80Tage-Klausel wäre nützlich. Wer 80 Tage nich auf seinem Account war muss mit Löschung rechnen was sehr hilft bei der Einschätzung der TATSÄCHLICHEN Bevölkerungsdichte eines Realms.

Ich weiss das Game is noch jung und ich muss mich gedulden. Aber die Anzahl der Geisterserver (damit meine ich diese auf denen nur 20-30% der Zeit BG´s aufgehen) sind massiv im Überfluss vorhanden. Da lockt Wow mit seinem geringen Open-PvP aber den dafür IMMER verfügbaren BG´s (Realmpools wären auch eine Idee...) natürlich sehr....

In diesem Sinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /discuss

Edith sagt: ich will RvR und Szenarios machen. Wenn kein RvR geht (die lachen mich zu 7 von der Mauer aus während ich meine Ramme alleine bediene...) dann doch bitte Szenarios.


----------



## pR13st (19. November 2008)

Was willste da bitte diskutieren???

Es wurden zu Beginn des Spiels zu viele Server von GOA aufgeschaltet, dann noch das clonen, und das obwohl man wusste das die Serverkapazitäten noch angehoben werden sollten. Durch diese Entscheidungen hat sich jetzt die Masse wunderbar auf alle möglichen Server verteilt, was aber logischerweise dazu führt, das es einige "leere" Server gibt. Ein wenig Geduld, das Missmanagement wird ja nun dank der Servertransfers bald behoben sein.

/vote 4 close...

p.S.: wär nice wenn du das nächste mal einen weniger provokativen, btw missverständlichen titel wählen könntest.


----------



## fraetron (19. November 2008)

ab heute gibt es die Servertransfers. Und auf meinem Server gibt es keine Probleme. Szenarien gehen sogar unter der Woche von 10 Uhr bis 3 Uhr auf und es gibt immer irgendwo ein raidenden Zerg. Ich empfehle dir einfach auf nem neuen Server anzufangen.


----------



## risikofaktor (19. November 2008)

Dann muss mans halt machen wie ich: Angefangen auf Nuln -> nix los -> neu angefangen auf Erengrad -> genügend los :-)


----------



## Gortek (19. November 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Dann muss mans halt machen wie ich: Angefangen auf Nuln -> nix los -> neu angefangen auf Erengrad -> genügend los :-)



Noch besser macht man es so wie ich: Angefangen auf Carroburg und es ist genügend los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Voodoopeople (19. November 2008)

Es war vollkommen klar dass Leute die davon NICHT betroffen sind nicht mitreden können /wollen. Dennoch danke für eure "klugen" Kommentare ihr Tauchsieder mit eingebauter Senftube...


----------



## BoNeCyCo (19. November 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Im übrigen: wie bei LoD (Diablo2-Erweiterung für Unkundige) eine 80Tage-Klausel wäre nützlich. Wer 80 Tage nich auf seinem Account war muss mit Löschung rechnen was sehr hilft bei der Einschätzung der TATSÄCHLICHEN Bevölkerungsdichte eines Realms.



Wenn ich aber einfach mal 3 Monate keine Lust auf War habe oder andere Gründe habe um 80 Tage nicht spielen zu können wird mein Acc gelöscht.....HALLO?? (Ja ich weiß das es nicht so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Das wäre ja wohl die sinnloseste Lösung um die tatsächlichen Spielerzahlen herauszufinden. Als wenn die nicht die paar Kb haben um nen Char zu speichern.

@btt:

Fang auf nem anderen Server an wo mehr los ist...lvln dauert doch nicht lang bei War, vor allem nicht am Anfang


----------



## Woodspirit (19. November 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Dann muss mans halt machen wie ich: Angefangen auf Nuln -> nix los -> neu angefangen auf Erengrad -> genügend los :-)



Jap, hat meine Gilde und ich auch so gemacht. Nur wir waren vorher auf Drakenwald. Irre, wie sich der Spielspass steigert, wenn man auch mal auf Leute trifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (19. November 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Es war vollkommen klar dass Leute die davon NICHT betroffen sind nicht mitreden können /wollen. Dennoch danke für eure "klugen" Kommentare ihr Tauchsieder mit eingebauter Senftube...



Wer solch eine Überschrift wählt, dem geschieht es zurecht das er geflamed wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smage (19. November 2008)

hmm eine frage vorweg, welches level hat dein charakter denn?

mit der population in WAR ist es ähnlich wie mit der demographischen änderung hierzulande. die meisten leute spielen das spiel von release an, und sind somit mit ihren mainchars im tier 3-4 unterwegs. da ist das klar dass nachzügler sich im tier 1-2 verloren vorkommen, ist ja keine sau da, sind alle paar tiers höher.
mein tip: mehr leveln, weniger heulen. im tier 3-4 ist dann wieder genügend los, glaub mir.


----------



## ink0gnito (19. November 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Wer solch eine Überschrift wählt, dem geschieht es zurecht das er geflamed wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und warum?Stimmt es etwa nicht?
Ich hab gestern mit WAR genau aus dem grunde aufgehört..Spiele/te auf Averland einen laut GOA ''sehr gut besuchten server'' eehm ja ok..Szenarien gehen erst spät nachmittags auf und selbst da dauerts...Das gleiche bei Keepraids..erst abends rum läuft was, aber bis man erstmal 20+ spieler für T3 keep zusammen hat vergeht auch ewig :x

Gestern Wotlk bestellt bei amazon, morgen kommts an <3
Nicht falsch verstehen liebe WAR comm.WAR ist ein tolles spiel...nur die ''fehlende'' spieler machens kaputt..und das tu ich mir sicher nicht an.


----------



## doggystyle (19. November 2008)

@Voodoopeople: höre lieber auf die Leute, die dir raten nach Carroburg oder Erengrad zu gehen, anstatt sie anzuflamen... Der Unterschied zwischen Drakenwald und Erengrad sind WELTEN im Spielspaß! 

Du kannst natürlich jetzt noch die Transfers abwarten, ob sich auf Drakenwald dann mehr tut, aber grundsätzlich sind die hier im Thread genannten Server eine sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## Voodoopeople (19. November 2008)

31 und 27...  ich kann also t3 und t4 spielen wenn ich möchte. Ach ne kann ich nicht. Denn ich bin ja zu low und sollte mehr lvln... . Und questen ist ja der Sinn eines PvP-Spieles. Und meine Gilde in der ich von anfang an dabei bin und die ganzen Gegner die ich lieben und hassen gelernt habe (und sie mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) lasse ich dann auch einfach zurück. Auch ich habe auf den "vollen" Servern Chars aber keine Lust da zu spielen weil mir meine Gildenmates fehlen weswegen ich immer wieder zurück kehren werde...


----------



## Sharymir (19. November 2008)

pR13st schrieb:


> Was willste da bitte diskutieren???
> 
> Es wurden zu Beginn des Spiels zu viele Server von GOA aufgeschaltet, dann noch das clonen, und das obwohl man wusste das die Serverkapazitäten noch angehoben werden sollten. Durch diese Entscheidungen hat sich jetzt die Masse wunderbar auf alle möglichen Server verteilt, was aber logischerweise dazu führt, das es einige "leere" Server gibt. Ein wenig Geduld, das Missmanagement wird ja nun dank der Servertransfers bald behoben sein.
> 
> ...




Was denn? Was denn?Weniger provokativ?*JUNGE WACH AUF*!Das Game zockt kaum einer weils stinkelangweilig ist!Open PVP wie der TE sagt nahezu unmöglich.Scenarios deren Vorbild BGs bei WOW 1000 mal besser sind,immer nur das gleiche aufgeht und stundenlange Wartezeiten!Quest die gähnend langweilig sind,ne Performance die für diese Crap Grafik zum Himmel stinkt!!!

Nein,es zwingt Dich/Euch niemand WoW zu lieben.Ich fänds auch besser Blizz hätte vernünftige Konkurenz,ehrlich!Aber was GOA da abliefert ist Crap....und nichts anderes.Wenn ich PvP will das besser als das bei WoW ist zock ich die *kostenlose* Battlefield Reihe bzw Guild Wars.

Ich ärgere mich grün über die 48,- die ich hingeblättert hab für diesen *Mist*!

Mfg



PS. Und ich spiele die Tabletopvorlage seit knapp 20 Jahre!


----------



## Slam (19. November 2008)

Klar das die Server leer sind, ist halt auch en langweiliges Game. Lizenz versaut und so....

PS: Geht lieber Wow zoggen^^.

Ja ich liebe Blizzard.


----------



## Cheana (19. November 2008)

fraetron schrieb:


> ab heute gibt es die Servertransfers.



Wirklich?=)
Wo steht das? In den aktuellen News hab ich dazu nichts gefunden, das letzte was da stand war, dass es Mitte dieser Woche soweit sein wird. 
Aber wenn das der Fall wäre, ständ dazu doch was in den Patchnotes?


----------



## ReDBullxx (19. November 2008)

@ Sharymir & Slam: Könntet ihr WoW Fanboys ind er Zeit inder ihr grad net WoW spielt bitte net alle anderen MMOs die sich neben WoW ETABLIERT haben bitte nicht in den Dreck ziehen? Da wäre ich euch sehr verbunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic: Das Problem mit den leeren Servern IST VON DER COMMUNITY HAUSGEMACHT!!! Als das Spiel rauskam und man auf Servern wie Averland oder Erengrad ca. 30-40min (zur Prime Time) warten musste um ins Spiel zu kommen haben ALLE nach mehr Servern verlangt. Nun sind die WoWler (Gott sei Dank) wieder zu ihrem Spiel zurückgekehrt (mal schaun für wie lange diesmal) und die Server wurden leerer. Jetzt verlangen die Leute wieder nach weniger Servern... 

GOA befand sich in ner Zwickmühle: Hätte sie zum Start die Community ignoriert (d.h. kein Servercloning) hätten sie Spieler verloren, aber es gäbe jetzt keine Probleme mit leeren Servern.

_Just my 2 Cents_


Mfg ReDBull


----------



## Ascían (19. November 2008)

Tut mir ja echt Leid für den TE, aber leere Server gibts auch in WoW. Ärgerlich nur, dass man dafür so 'ne standardisierende Überschrift nehmen muss. 


Kommen die Transfers heute?


----------



## Mindphreaker (19. November 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Und warum?Stimmt es etwa nicht?
> Ich hab gestern mit WAR genau aus dem grunde aufgehört..Spiele/te auf Averland einen laut GOA ''sehr gut besuchten server'' eehm ja ok..Szenarien gehen erst spät nachmittags auf und selbst da dauerts...Das gleiche bei Keepraids..erst abends rum läuft was, aber bis man erstmal 20+ spieler für T3 keep zusammen hat vergeht auch ewig :x
> 
> Gestern Wotlk bestellt bei amazon, morgen kommts an <3
> Nicht falsch verstehen liebe WAR comm.WAR ist ein tolles spiel...nur die ''fehlende'' spieler machens kaputt..und das tu ich mir sicher nicht an.



Selbst schuld wenn du nicht bei unseren Raids teilnimmst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die meisten Leute haben unter der Woche eben nur am Abend Zeit. Ist klar, dass davor PvP mäßig weniger abgeht, oder?


----------



## ink0gnito (19. November 2008)

Gott sei dank, sind wie WoW'ler weg?
Junge wach mal auf..ohne den achso schlimmen WoW'ler spielen bedeutend weniger leute WAR (wie man merkt) ergo = mythic gehts schlechter..
Und nein, WAR hat sich nicht neben WoW etabiliert.Warum?Weils kaum eine sau spielt, traurig aber wahr...
Auf dem grössten / einen der grössten WAR server, ewigkeiten auf sz warten..dann oft 3 vs 8 oder weiss der geier was..sagt alles aus.

Selbst schuld wenn du nicht bei unseren Raids teilnimmst. wink.gif
Die meisten Leute haben unter der Woche eben nur am Abend Zeit. Ist klar, dass davor PvP mäßig weniger abgeht, oder?


Selbst schuld?Wtf ich war bislang JEDES mal mit unserer alli raiden als was gesagt wurde?T2 & T3, für T4 bin ich ja noch etwas zu low ;D
Und nein, ist nicht klar.Ich zahl doch kein geld nur um abends einigermassen (!) zocken zu können.Oder willst du mir nun erzählen das die Sz abends instant aufgehen?

War gehts schlecht, und wenn da nichts geändert wird, wars das wohl..Schade um War, ist echt top game.


----------



## Mindphreaker (19. November 2008)

Also ich bin seit gestern im T4 unterwegs und die Szenarien SIND instant aufgegangen. Allein gestern haben wir 5 Burgen eingenommen und im T4 gab es eine Open RvR Schlacht wo an die 100 Leute sich die Schädel eingeschlagen haben, dass mein Herz nur so auf und abgesprungen ist... Ich weiß nicht wo dein Problem ist. Ich kann deine Erfahrungen nicht teilen.


----------



## doggystyle (19. November 2008)

Schon irgendwie lustig, wie verschieden hier doch die Wahrnehmung sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist mir noch NIE passiert, dass ich in ein fast leeres SZ kam, die SZ gehen im Minutentakt auf und generell flitzen massig Spieler über den Server...

Manche hier sollten aufhören von ihrem persönlichen Empfinden auf eine komplette Com zu schließen.

Weiterhin gibt es massig Spieler, die entgegen der Prophezeiungen und Hoffnungen einiger hier(WoWler? keine Ahnung...), noch lange mit viel Spass an der Sache WAR zocken werden!

Tjo und mal zu denen, die meinen in ihren Gilden wäre nicht mehr viel los. Schon mal ins T1-T2 geschaut? da springen 80-90% der Spieler gildenlos herum. Es wird getwinkt bis der Poppes glüht! Mach ich auch und es macht FUN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach weil wirklich jede Klasse im PvP Sinn macht und ich Nordenwacht in mein Herz geschlossen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (19. November 2008)

@Sharymir

Irgend welche Probleme? Welches BG war den eine Vorlage für ein SC in WAR. Ich kenne nur BG's die von Maps aus shootern kopiert wurden. King of the Hill , Capture the Flag etc gab es schon vor WoW. Außerdem sind die in WAR für meinen Geschmack viel besser. Weitläufiger, mehr Wege und Abwechslungsreicher. 

RvR ist einfach nur genial so ein Schlachtzug entwickelt immer seine eigene Dynamik. Mit 12 Leuten angefangen und gegen 2 Uhr Morgens mir 3 Warbands die Zähne an einer gut bewachten Burg ausgebissen. Das unter der Woche. Ja es stimmt es ist unter der Woche weniger los, dafür sind die Leute die ich antreffe meist älter, haben Familie und gehen arbeiten (soll nicht heißen das es das in anderen Spielen nicht gibt), was mir auch besser gefällt. Das ist natürlich schlecht für Leute die Schicht arbeiten oder ihren Urlaub mit Spielen verbringen.


----------



## Xezzu (19. November 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Gott sei dank, sind wie WoW'ler weg?
> Junge wach mal auf..ohne den achso schlimmen WoW'ler spielen bedeutend weniger leute WAR (wie man merkt) ergo = mythic gehts schlechter..
> Und nein, WAR hat sich nicht neben WoW etabiliert.Warum?Weils kaum eine sau spielt, traurig aber wahr...
> Auf dem grössten / einen der grössten WAR server, ewigkeiten auf sz warten..dann oft 3 vs 8 oder weiss der geier was..sagt alles aus.
> ...



1. Klaro das ihr keine Säue treffen werdet , Menschen allerdings schon 

2. SC´s mit 3 vs 8 brechen automatisch ab .... also vollkommen an den Haaren herbeigezogen 

3. Ja , WAR hat sich etabliert , man kann nur hoffen , daß nicht die ganzen WoW-Spieler zurückkommen , wenn sie in 13:20 minuten Level 80 erreicht haben . Holt euch euer tolles Lila Equipment in der kitschigen WoW-Welt , killt den Obermotz im 10 minuten Takt , macht alles ......   aber lasst doch die Leute in Ruhe , die WAR mögen wie es ist und mit ein paar kleinen Fehlern leben können .


----------



## Woodspirit (19. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Was denn? Was denn?Weniger provokativ?*JUNGE WACH AUF*!Das Game zockt kaum einer weils stinkelangweilig ist!Open PVP wie der TE sagt nahezu unmöglich.Scenarios deren Vorbild BGs bei WOW 1000 mal besser sind,immer nur das gleiche aufgeht und stundenlange Wartezeiten!Quest die gähnend langweilig sind,ne Performance die für diese Crap Grafik zum Himmel stinkt!!!
> 
> Nein,es zwingt Dich/Euch niemand WoW zu lieben.Ich fänds auch besser Blizz hätte vernünftige Konkurenz,ehrlich!Aber was GOA da abliefert ist Crap....und nichts anderes.Wenn ich PvP will das besser als das bei WoW ist zock ich die *kostenlose* Battlefield Reihe bzw Guild Wars.
> 
> ...




Geh und spiel Deinen Todesritter hoch!


----------



## Korísh (19. November 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> War gehts schlecht, und wenn da nichts geändert wird, wars das wohl..Schade um War, ist echt top game.



Mein Gott Leute chillts euch ma,

Die Mitarbeiter von Mythic gehen jeden Tag 8 in die Arbeit und lassen wahrscheinlich grad die Kaffeepause sausen, nur um diesen Shice auszutüfteln.

Es ist genau so wie ein paar vor mir gesagt haben:

1. Zu viele Server zu anfang aufgemacht

2. Versucht, mit EP-Boni einzudämmen

3. Gescheitert- Servertransfer im Anmarsch

Zukunft:

4. Umsiedlung auf die populären Server --> Löschen der alten Server

Ich denke das Ganze wird noch bis Weihnachten gefixt, und dann gehts richtig ab.

Seid ma optimistisch- das Spiel is grad ma 2 Monate raus, wir helfen quasi noch mit, es zu entwickeln.


----------



## Xezzu (19. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Was denn? Was denn?Weniger provokativ?*JUNGE WACH AUF*!Das Game zockt kaum einer weils stinkelangweilig ist!Open PVP wie der TE sagt nahezu unmöglich.Scenarios deren Vorbild BGs bei WOW 1000 mal besser sind,immer nur das gleiche aufgeht und stundenlange Wartezeiten!Quest die gähnend langweilig sind,ne Performance die für diese Crap Grafik zum Himmel stinkt!!!
> 
> Nein,es zwingt Dich/Euch niemand WoW zu lieben.Ich fänds auch besser Blizz hätte vernünftige Konkurenz,ehrlich!Aber was GOA da abliefert ist Crap....und nichts anderes.Wenn ich PvP will das besser als das bei WoW ist zock ich die *kostenlose* Battlefield Reihe bzw Guild Wars.
> 
> ...



War ist stinkelangweilig ............. aber den Obermotz 100 mal killen zumüssen , ist innovativ ... pro Item natürlich 
Crap Grafik ........... ich weiss net recht , aber wenn ich aus´m Fenster in WAR schau , seh ich die Welt vor dem Haus ( in dem das Fenster verbaut wurde )..... bei WoW seh ich ..... richtig , ne schwarze angemalte Fläche .


----------



## Vagav (19. November 2008)

Ob es die Warhammer Leute nun hören wollen oder nicht, WotlK ist einfach super genial geworden und das fordert auch seinen Tribut bei WAR indem halt viele zurückkehren. Das für welches sich viele WAR geholt haben, nämlich Open RvR, findet so gut wie nicht statt und hat zudem eine erschreckend schlechte performance wenn mal mehr als 30 Spieler aktiv sind.

An WotLk kann man schon sehen wie weit WAR noch davon entfernt ist ein wirklich ernstzunehmender Gegener für WoW zu werden. Schaut euch das geniale Addon an mit seinen schönen Questreihen, tollen Instanzen und neuen Ideen... jetzt auch erreichbar für jeden Feierabendzocker und nicht nur für die Vielspieler.


----------



## Vandergroth (19. November 2008)

WAR ist ein phantastisches Game.
Einzelne Klassen haben bestimmte Aufgaben nicht nur im PvE sondern auch im PvP zu erfüllen, um ihre Gruppe zum Sieg zu führen. Das Levelaufbauen ist etwas schleppend ab 27/28 rum, aber auch kein Weltuntergang.
Pflichtraids sind nicht nötig und das Equipmentfieber kann durchschnittlich gut befriedigt werden.

Und vor allem sind die PvP Szenarios, oder BGs für die Hintensteher, fair und gleichmäßig aufgebaut - nicht wie in WoW, wo das Alteractal a) für die Allianz konstruiert wurde und b) für die Horde so gut wie unschaffbar ist, es sei denn die Allianz hat Disco oder spielt nur mit einem Finger...

Aber auch ich habe das problem, daß sich die Spielerzahl in Grenzen hält und man erst nachmittags anfangen kann sich für Szenarios anzumelden, dann geht auch NUR die dämliche Schlangenpassage auf (würde die anderen echt gerne mal sehen) und da wird man dann gnadenlos abgefarmt, es sei denn man hat wirklich mal 11 teammates.

Meiner meinung nach sollte man wirklich zusehen, daß geklonte Server und Doppelbelegungen der "Sonderrealms" zusammengelegt werden. Was in meinem Fall zwar bedeuten würde eine Menge Chars löschen zu müssen, aber damit hab ich nicht wirklich Probleme.

So oder so wären "Realmpools" oder serverzusammenlegungen wirklich sinnvoll, um einen "24 Stunden RvR Spaß" gewährleisten zu können, den sich hier sicherlich einige Leute wünschen würden. In WoW gehts doch auch. Jaja, da springen auch mehr Spieler rum.... blah blah! Hätte es Realmpools gegeben, wäre das wirklich so??? Nein!
Also an dieser stelle bitte den Ball flachhalten ;P Bin WoWler der ersten Sunde gewesen und habe die realmpools praktisch hautnah erleben dürfen, inkl. der Diskussionen in Foren und Ähnlichem, bis klar war, daß das PvP Gefühl auf einzelnen Servern mangelhaft bis ultrabescheiden ist. Habe vor einer Woche tatsächlich jemanden kennengelernt, der schon seit 5 Jahren WoW spielt aber noch NIE in einem BG war. Selten, aber das gibts auch ;P


----------



## pR13st (19. November 2008)

Wenn ich das geflame hier schon wieder erlebe...wer WoW toll findet und es spielen mag soll es machen, habe meine WoW-Zeit hinter mir und das ist auch gut so.

Was mir auf Erengrad aufgefallen ist, seit WotLuuuu...naja egalKing rausgekommen ist, geht im OpenRvR so richtig die post ab.
Insofern, JA, gottseidank sind die Leute zu WoW zurück.

Ansonsten ist zu dem Thema wie ich denke alles gesagt worden. Wem W.A.R. nicht gefällt, gut. Es zwingt einen keiner es zu spielen, jedoch wäre es erfreulich, wenn sich die ganze WoW-Fangemeinde mit ihren unqualifizierten Flames, Whines und dergleichen dahin zurücktrollen würde, wo es die Leute interessiert, oder aber auch nicht.

...und nochmal:

/vote 4 close


----------



## Salute (19. November 2008)

Vagav schrieb:


> An WotLk kann man schon sehen wie weit WAR noch davon entfernt ist ein wirklich ernstzunehmender Gegener für WoW zu werden. Schaut euch das geniale Addon an mit seinen schönen Questreihen, tollen Instanzen und neuen Ideen... jetzt auch erreichbar für jeden Feierabendzocker und nicht nur für die Vielspieler.



Na so ein Glück das die Geschmäcker verschieden sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (19. November 2008)

Xezzu schrieb:


> 1. Klaro das ihr keine Säue treffen werdet , Menschen allerdings schon
> 
> 2. SC´s mit 3 vs 8 brechen automatisch ab .... also vollkommen an den Haaren herbeigezogen
> 
> 3. Ja , WAR hat sich etabliert , man kann nur hoffen , daß nicht die ganzen WoW-Spieler zurückkommen , wenn sie in 13:20 minuten Level 80 erreicht haben . Holt euch euer tolles Lila Equipment in der kitschigen WoW-Welt , killt den Obermotz im 10 minuten Takt , macht alles ......   aber lasst doch die Leute in Ruhe , die WAR mögen wie es ist und mit ein paar kleinen Fehlern leben können .




An den haaren herbeigezogen?Natürlich brechen die ab, nach min. 1min. 
Dann steh ich wieder draussen, meld mich an, und wart gemütlich 30mins.
Und das ist natürlich toll ;D


----------



## Phant0m (19. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Was denn? Was denn?Weniger provokativ?*JUNGE WACH AUF*!Das Game zockt kaum einer weils stinkelangweilig ist!Open PVP wie der TE sagt nahezu unmöglich.Scenarios deren Vorbild BGs bei WOW 1000 mal besser sind,immer nur das gleiche aufgeht und stundenlange Wartezeiten!Quest die gähnend langweilig sind,ne Performance die für diese Crap Grafik zum Himmel stinkt!!!
> 
> Nein,es zwingt Dich/Euch niemand WoW zu lieben.Ich fänds auch besser Blizz hätte vernünftige Konkurenz,ehrlich!Aber was GOA da abliefert ist Crap....und nichts anderes.Wenn ich PvP will das besser als das bei WoW ist zock ich die *kostenlose* Battlefield Reihe bzw Guild Wars.
> 
> ...


nur blöd das quests immer genau nach dem selben schema ablaufen:
1. version: kill 20 davon
2. version: sammel 20 davon
3. version: töte sovielde davon bis du 20 davon hast
4. version: lauf dahin und rede mit dem

die bgs gabs schon in daoc (achja, das gute alte thidranki und caldoria [oder wie hieß das doch gleich? =)])
nur waren die viel besser mit den kleinen keeps. wow hats mit den ego-shooter-ich-habs-1zu1-kopiert-bgs kaputt gemacht. da ja viele wow-fanbois war spielen
wollten musste mythic das so umbauen (jau, wir war spieler wollen auch mal flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
ne spaß beiseite:
was is an den bgs in wow anders? was is an den quests in wow anders?
gut bei den quests kann ich es verstehen: finde 24 freunde die mit dir 100 mal in die gleich instanz kommen und töte nen super boss um in die nächste instanz zu können.

super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man vergleiche mal wow mit war ->
warhammer lore = es gab schon immer helden die riesige schlachtzüge ausgelöscht haben.
warcraft lore = illidan unterjocht die halbe welt, kil´jaeden fast n halbgott sozusagen kommt auf die "erde" und 20 hansele kommen und klatschen ihn um, davor haben diese "bosse" aber erstmal welten/massen ausgerottet und ettliche helden vernichtet.. öhm ok wir schon passen =)

so, ich schweif schon voll ab -.- sry:

bt: wenn goa die char und gildentransfers anhat, sollten sie schauen welche server wirklich leer sind, dann die chars auf nen anderen server clonen (wie am anfang z.B. carroburg auf drakenwald) und so quasi die server mergen. ich denke das wär das sinnvollste. danach halt einfach die "leeren" server wieder abbauen


----------



## ink0gnito (19. November 2008)

Phant0m schrieb:


> nur blöd das quests immer genau nach dem selben schema ablaufen:
> 1. version: kill 20 davon
> 2. version: sammel 20 davon
> 3. version: töte sovielde davon bis du 20 davon hast
> 4. version: lauf dahin und rede mit dem




Wenn ich sowas lese, krieg ich eh die krise..
Was ist mit den WAR Pq's?
Töte hier bitte 100Skellete xy, dann nochmal 100 yx skellete.
Dann 20 champion skellete dann den Held skellet..
WOW kein bisschen gefarme oder eintönig ;D
Aber passt leute, nur wow ist farm game.


----------



## Deasaster (19. November 2008)

ReDBullxx schrieb:


> @ Sharymir & Slam: Könntet ihr WoW Fanboys ind er Zeit inder ihr grad net WoW spielt bitte net alle anderen MMOs die sich neben WoW ETABLIERT haben bitte nicht in den Dreck ziehen? Da wäre ich euch sehr verbunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähem, ist Etabliert eine andere Bezeichnung für "eine Nische im MMO Markt gefunden"?


----------



## Ichweissnichts (19. November 2008)

Manchmal frage ich mich, mit welchen Erwartungen manche an das Spiel gegangen sind:

- Volle Server von 0-24 Uhr. Wer WAR kauft, bekommt automatisch Geld ohne dafür arbeiten zu müssen

- PVE und PVP Inhalt gleichzeitig besser als bei jedem anderen Spiel, und besser als bei jedem anderen Spiel, das in 
  den nächsten 10 Jahren erscheinen wird

- man muss 1 Gegner im RVR erschlagen, um 1 Level aufzusteigen, und bekommt für den Erfolg gleich das beste
  erhältliche Rüstungsset

- Wenn man an Amfang seinen Chara ohne Schlaf und Pausen hochlevelt, werden sofort genug andere 40er erzeugt,   
  damit man sofort in den Endcontent einsteigen kann

- Sobald man selber mal Lust auf Open-RVR hat, werden automatisch 1000 andere Spieler zu der entsprechenden
  Stelle gebeamt, um einen mit einer schönen Schlacht zu unterhalten


Die allgemeine Einstellung einiger Spieler kann man wohl unter dem Motto "Ich zahl 12 &#8364; pro Monat, deswegen müssen sich alle anderen Spieler nach mir richten und mich unterhalten" verstehen.

Wenn man nur etwas die Levelstruktur der anderen Spieler auf seinem Server betrachtet, sich mit anderen abspricht, und sich die Verteilung der Fraktionen betrachtet, findet man genug Leute für Szenarien, ÖQs,und Open RVR. Und das auch auf Servern, deren Belegung jetzt als "mittel" angezeigt werden, was vor der Erweiterung der Kapazitäten übrigens einem "hoch" bis "sehr hoch" entsprochen haben dürfte.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phant0m (19. November 2008)

@ inkognito:
ich hab net gesagt das es in war anders is, du hast meinen post zitiert und dann nich mal ne wahrheits getreue aussage dazu gegeben!?

@ vagav:
was für tolle neue ideen?
den fake-mini-pseudo wälzer des wissens? die heldenklasse die einfach nur n pala-druiden-schamane is?
sehr innovativ. da ich die wotlk gespielt hab könnte ich noch mehr aufzählen, aber das gehört nich zum thema leere server


----------



## Phant0m (19. November 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, mit welchen Erwartungen manche an das Spiel gegangen sind:
> 
> - Volle Server von 0-24 Uhr. Wer WAR kauft, bekommt automatisch Geld ohne dafür arbeiten zu müssen
> 
> ...



omg omg omg omg
du sprichst mir aus der seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /vote 4 president =D
warum is mir das net eingefallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (19. November 2008)

Phant0m schrieb:


> @ inkognito:
> ich hab net gesagt das es in war anders is, du hast meinen post zitiert und dann nich mal ne wahrheits getreue aussage dazu gegeben!?
> 
> @ vagav:
> ...




Du hast von den WoW q's erzählt mit töten 20 davon, dann bring 20 davon usw.Und von WAR q's hast du kein wort verloren.


----------



## risikofaktor (19. November 2008)

Ihr macht mich fertig :-)


----------



## Cheana (19. November 2008)

Hehe, da ist echt was dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was mich mittlerweile viel mehr verwundert ist, dass es manchen Leuten nach zwei Monaten immernoch genausoviel Spaß macht wie am Anfang, War mit WoW zu vergleichen, alle Spieler des anderen Spiels als Kiddies abzustempeln... usw.
Spielt das, was ihr wollt, aber hört endlich auf, auf den anderen herumzuhacken. Kindergarten?=)
Was die Serverpopulation angeht - naja bleibt abzuwarten wie es nach den Transfers aussieht und welche Schritte GOA dann einleiten wird. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sie das in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## BoNeCyCo (19. November 2008)

Ich spiel einfach beides .....steinigt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phant0m (19. November 2008)

BoNeCyCo schrieb:


> Ich spiel einfach beides .....steinigt mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tot und verdammnis!


----------



## Patso (19. November 2008)

was mich an WAR stört is das open rvr mit 2 fps kein spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( da wird gerade laufen zu herrausforderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
und das se den "klassennerf" verschoben haben find ich auch net schön ( hab mich drauf gefreut das es endlich wieder sinn macht n maschinisten zu lvln ) aber eigentlich isses n schönes spiel

naja jetzt geh ich weiter left4dead spielen das is spaß pur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (19. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Was denn? Was denn?Weniger provokativ?*JUNGE WACH AUF*!Das Game zockt kaum einer weils stinkelangweilig ist!Open PVP wie der TE sagt nahezu unmöglich.Scenarios deren Vorbild BGs bei WOW 1000 mal besser sind,immer nur das gleiche aufgeht und stundenlange Wartezeiten!Quest die gähnend langweilig sind,ne Performance die für diese Crap Grafik zum Himmel stinkt!!!
> 
> Nein,es zwingt Dich/Euch niemand WoW zu lieben.Ich fänds auch besser Blizz hätte vernünftige Konkurenz,ehrlich!Aber was GOA da abliefert ist Crap....und nichts anderes.Wenn ich PvP will das besser als das bei WoW ist zock ich die *kostenlose* Battlefield Reihe bzw Guild Wars.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich es so nicht ausgedrückt hätte: /signed

Es gibt so viele Gründe, warum ich WAR vor nach Ablauf der 30 Tage nicht verlängert habe, aber der Hauptgrund war wohl, daß es mich ganz schön enttäuscht hat.
Angefangen von den dermassen stupiden Quests, über Einfluss-Grinden der ersten Teil-Aufgabe der PQs weil nicht genug Leute zu finden sind, die doch mässige Grafik, das warten auf Scenarios ausserhalb der Primetime und manchmal sogar währenddessen.

Bin wieder bei WoW, und froh damit. Hätte nicht gedacht, das wotlk so endlos geil wird. Es sieht viel erwachsener aus, das ganze Flair dieser nordischen Welt ist genial, tolle, abwechslungsreiche Quests, kompakte Instanzen, die nie länger als eine Stunde dauern, die neue Klasse macht auch viel viel Spass, kurzum - ich bin froh, wieder ein wow-Fan-Boy zu sein und es macht mir soviel Spass, wie damals, als ich damit angefangen habe.

In diesem Sinne - /start flaming

LG
Sires


----------



## Nofel (19. November 2008)

Das schöne ist, in unserer Gilde sind 8 Leute zu WoW zurück gegangen also gut die Hälfte. Von den 8 Leuten sind 4 wieder bei War und 2 hängen die ganze Zeit bei uns im TS erzählen wie toll doch alles ist und in einer Tour. "Mist das ist bei WAR besser", "ich würde jetzt gern ein SC machen", "wie ihr seit Bastionstreppe? Da will ich mit." Die werden auch noch zurück kommen. Die anderen beiden sind halt PvE Spieler und haben sogar gesagt das PvP in WAR um Welten besser ist aber PvE zu kurz kommt, was ja auch stimmt.


----------



## Muskelspinne (19. November 2008)

Kopfschuss...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phant0m (19. November 2008)

@ inkognito:
les dir mal am besten meinen post nochmal durch, denn da steht ->
quests sind IMMER dieselben, egal ob eq2, warhammer,warcraft,vanguard,lotro,coh,cov,ao,swg,daoc,rappelz und wie sie sonst noch alle heißen =)


----------



## abszu (19. November 2008)

Deasaster schrieb:


> Ähem, ist Etabliert eine andere Bezeichnung für "eine Nische im MMO Markt gefunden"?



Genau! Und das mein ich nicht ironisch oder so - auch vom Backen kleinerer Brötchen kann man satt werden. Nur muss man sich als Firma halt drauf einstellen.

Zum Thema: Also das WoW-PvP wurde ganz klar durch die Einführung der Realmpools und serverübergreifenden BGs gerettet. Hatte zwar den Nachteil, daß es dadurch etwas anonymer wurde, aber dafür sind die Wartezeiten, welche vorher gerad auf Servern mit sehr ungleichem Allianz:Horde - Verhältnis teils echt extrem waren, fast verschwunden, und es ist immer was los. Weiss zwar nicht, inwieweit sich sowas auf WAR übertragen lässt, aber vielleicht sollte Mythic sich hier von Blizz inspirieren lassen. Bei WoW stören leere Server im PvP zumindestens keinen.


----------



## ReDBullxx (19. November 2008)

Deasaster schrieb:


> Ähem, ist Etabliert eine andere Bezeichnung für "eine Nische im MMO Markt gefunden"?



Öhm WAR ist imo das erfolgreichste MMO der Letzten Jahre neben WoW...


----------



## soefsn (19. November 2008)

Das ist der Grund warum ich gegen das Clonen der Server gewesen bin. Es musste damit gerechnet werden das nach dem Probemonat die erste Welle vorbei ist und es alles seinen normalen Gang gehen wird. Der erste Schritt sollte sein die ganzen Clone Server wieder vom Netz zu nehmen. Und danach sollte man schauen das man Bevölkerungs Armee Realms mit ebengesinnten zusammenlegt. Ob GOA das jedoch machen wird kann ich dir nicht sagen. Sie lassen auch noch den Deutschen Classic Server von DAOC laufen obwohl da kaum noch wer Spielt. Und wenn ich sage kaum dann meine ich wirklich kaum.


----------



## ink0gnito (19. November 2008)

ReDBullxx schrieb:


> Öhm WAR ist imo das erfolgreichste MMO der Letzten Jahre neben WoW...




Was nicht schwer ist.Was kam den in den letzn jahren an ''gute'' mmorpgs neben WoW raus?Hdro und WAR.
Und beide sind neben WoW nicht wirklich erfolgreich.
Aber wie gesagt, WAR ist meiner meinung nach ein gutes spiel, leider mit ''wenig'' spieler.


----------



## Forfait (19. November 2008)

Vagav schrieb:


> Ob es die Warhammer Leute nun hören wollen oder nicht, WotlK ist einfach super genial geworden und das fordert auch seinen Tribut bei WAR indem halt viele zurückkehren. Das für welches sich viele WAR geholt haben, nämlich Open RvR, findet so gut wie nicht statt und hat zudem eine erschreckend schlechte performance wenn mal mehr als 30 Spieler aktiv sind.
> 
> An WotLk kann man schon sehen wie weit WAR noch davon entfernt ist ein wirklich ernstzunehmender Gegener für WoW zu werden. Schaut euch das geniale Addon an mit seinen schönen Questreihen, tollen Instanzen und neuen Ideen... jetzt auch erreichbar für jeden Feierabendzocker und nicht nur für die Vielspieler.




so leid es mir tut, da muss ich leider zustimmen...dabei hab ich mir wirklich mühe gegeben War zu lieben


----------



## zadros (19. November 2008)

BoNeCyCo schrieb:


> Ich spiel einfach beides .....steinigt mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dito und dazu noch LotRO:MoM dank lifetime acc ohne kosten :-)

kann mich nicht beklagen auf Erengrad geht immer was!


----------



## Hillka (19. November 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Gott sei dank, sind wie WoW'ler weg?
> Junge wach mal auf..ohne den achso schlimmen WoW'ler spielen bedeutend weniger leute WAR (wie man merkt) ergo = mythic gehts schlechter..
> Und nein, WAR hat sich nicht neben WoW etabiliert.Warum?Weils kaum eine sau spielt, traurig aber wahr...
> Auf dem grössten / einen der grössten WAR server, ewigkeiten auf sz warten..dann oft 3 vs 8 oder weiss der geier was..sagt alles aus.
> ...




Hi
Dann geh doch einfach............................ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist das so schwer?


----------



## Ascían (19. November 2008)

Warum muss eigentlich jeder einzelne, der WAR aus was-auch-immer-für-Gründen den Rücken kehrt, einen seltsamen Thread mit reißerischem Titel verfassen, in der Hoffnung dass ihm möglichst viele andere nach dem Lesen des Threads nachfolgen? Nach dem Motto: Hab ich keinen Spaß, hat ihn keiner. 


GOA hat nach anfänglichem Meckern über zuwenig Server in EU Serverkapazitäten für eine viel größere Anzahl an Spielern bereitsgestellt, jetzt wird geflamed es sei viel zu viel. Wie man's macht, ist es falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (19. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> ........Scenarios deren Vorbild BGs bei WOW 1000 mal besser sind......



made my day - ich lach mich schlapp! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
junge, haste noch mehr von dem rauchkraut, welches diese wahnvorstellungen erzeugt?


----------



## lux88 (19. November 2008)

Xezzu schrieb:


> War ist stinkelangweilig ............. aber den Obermotz 100 mal killen zumüssen , ist innovativ ... pro Item natürlich
> Crap Grafik ........... ich weiss net recht , aber wenn ich aus´m Fenster in WAR schau , seh ich die Welt vor dem Haus ( in dem das Fenster verbaut wurde )..... bei WoW seh ich ..... richtig , ne schwarze angemalte Fläche .



Widersprichst du dich nicht? Du motzt über die PQ, lobst danach aber WoW. Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an dieses stuoide Instanzgerennen erinnern. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie oft wir den Kurator gekillt haben, bis dann das erste mal das t4-item für mich gedroppt ist. Hat mir natürlich einer weggenommen...

Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich mich für jeden Raid mehrere Stunden zeit nehmen musste, bei WAR fang ich an, wann ich will und hör wieder auf, wann ich will...

Aber jedem das seine. 



Vagav schrieb:


> Ob es die Warhammer Leute nun hören wollen oder nicht, WotlK ist einfach super genial geworden und das fordert auch seinen Tribut bei WAR indem halt viele zurückkehren. Das für welches sich viele WAR geholt haben, nämlich Open RvR, findet so gut wie nicht statt und hat zudem eine erschreckend schlechte performance wenn mal mehr als 30 Spieler aktiv sind.
> 
> An WotLk kann man schon sehen wie weit WAR noch davon entfernt ist ein wirklich ernstzunehmender Gegener für WoW zu werden. Schaut euch das geniale Addon an mit seinen schönen Questreihen, tollen Instanzen und neuen Ideen... jetzt auch erreichbar für jeden Feierabendzocker und nicht nur für die Vielspieler.



Ich stand im Laden und hab mir die Schachtel angesehen. Dann hab ich mir ernsthaft überlegt, ob ichs mal antesten soll. Hab mich dann dagegen entschieden. Das was mir auf der rückseite der schachtel angeboten wurde, kannte ich schon irgendwoher. Wo bleiben die Innovationen? Wurden bei BC noch sachen angepriesen, die zwar entweder so nicht, oder erst später verfügbar waren, konnt ich bei WOTLK nix neues finden. 

Was gibts denn an neuen Ideen? Außerdem wird mal wieder ein PVE spielt mit einem PVP spiel verglichen...


----------



## Mikehoof (19. November 2008)

An den TE komm nach Bolgasgrad da ist eigentlich genügend los :-) gerade im T3 und T4 geht immer was. Nicht das die Leute denken das es nur 2 Server gibt wo was los ist *hüstel*


----------



## Dalmedar (19. November 2008)

BoNeCyCo schrieb:


> Ich spiel einfach beides .....steinigt mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach ich auchso , und hab trotzdem spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carleena (19. November 2008)

Also ich hab Spass bei WAR, mir gefällt es und da könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt!

<3 Middenland


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mit WAR genau aus dem grunde aufgehört..Spiele/te auf Averland einen laut GOA ''sehr gut besuchten server''
> Gestern Wotlk bestellt bei amazon, morgen kommts an <3


Ach, auf Averland kann man super RvR machen, dort spielen sehr viele Leute. Aber ist halt dein Problem. Und komm nicht mit deinem ***** (hier Wunschwort einfügen(von mir nichts positives)).



Sharymir schrieb:


> Scenarios deren Vorbild BGs bei WOW 1000 mal besser sind,immer nur das gleiche aufgeht und stundenlange Wartezeiten!


Man merkt das du schon lange nicht mehr gespielt hast, es gehen jetzt immer verschiedene auf. Seit dem Patch hatt ich nie 2 mal Tor Anroc nacheinander.


----------



## El Bollo (19. November 2008)

Carleena schrieb:


> <3 Middenland



Ja mittlerweile auch.

Echt super wenn selbst unter der Woche noch um 1:00 Uhr die Szenarios nach ca. 5-10 Minuten aufgehen.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (19. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Was denn? Was denn?Weniger provokativ?*JUNGE WACH AUF*!Das Game zockt kaum einer weils stinkelangweilig ist!Open PVP wie der TE sagt nahezu unmöglich.Scenarios deren Vorbild BGs bei WOW 1000 mal besser sind,immer nur das gleiche aufgeht und stundenlange Wartezeiten!Quest die gähnend langweilig sind,ne Performance die für diese Crap Grafik zum Himmel stinkt!!!
> 
> Nein,es zwingt Dich/Euch niemand WoW zu lieben.Ich fänds auch besser Blizz hätte vernünftige Konkurenz,ehrlich!Aber was GOA da abliefert ist Crap....und nichts anderes.Wenn ich PvP will das besser als das bei WoW ist zock ich die *kostenlose* Battlefield Reihe bzw Guild Wars.
> 
> ...



100% Deiner Meinung. Ich ärger mich noch mehr das ich mir die CE geholt hab, das Geld hätte ich mir echt sparen können.

WAR ist für mich die Enttäuschung des Jahres. Die Szenarien sind einfach nur mist, wozu hat Mythic das eingebaut? Da kann ich gleich WoW zocken. Das keiner Open-PvP betreibt wenn es BGs gibt hätte ja wohl klar sein müssen. Die Quests sind noch langweiliger als in WoW. Auf den Servern ist nix los, weil es schlicht zu viele gibt. 

Hab mir das Spiel nun 1,5 Monate angesehen - langweile mich zu tode. Entweder im PvE oder in Szenarien - Also geh ich eben wieder zu WoW, da gibts das gleiche nur mit vollen Servern auf denen auch was los ist. Open-PvP wird da auch nicht betrieben, dafür ist PvE deutlich besser.

Schade, WAR hätte das Zeug eine echte Alternative zu sein, doch ähnelt es einfach viel zu sehr WoW.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (19. November 2008)

lux88 schrieb:


> Ich stand im Laden und hab mir die Schachtel angesehen. Dann hab ich mir ernsthaft überlegt, ob ichs mal antesten soll. Hab mich dann dagegen entschieden. Das was mir auf der rückseite der schachtel angeboten wurde, kannte ich schon irgendwoher. Wo bleiben die Innovationen? Wurden bei BC noch sachen angepriesen, die zwar entweder so nicht, oder erst später verfügbar waren, konnt ich bei WOTLK nix neues finden.
> 
> Was gibts denn an neuen Ideen? Außerdem wird mal wieder ein PVE spielt mit einem PVP spiel verglichen...



Für mich braucht es gar nicht fulminante Änderungen, denn ich war mit WoW trotz Sommerlöcher immer recht zu Frieden. Aber die Punkte die an Wotlk richtig genial für mich sind.

Die Klassen spielen sich dank Wotlk mal wieder ganz anders und irgendwie besser. Feuermagier und Krieger werden wissen was ich meine...

Der Todesritter hat eine derart beindruckende Questreihe in seinem Startgebiet, geht mal gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Quests in Nordend sind allerdings auch alle sehr stimmig

Spezielle Reittiere ermöglichen es nun, dass Dritte mitreiten. Als ich das Gigantische Mammut für 3 Personen gesehen hab, fiel ich aus allen Wolken.

Nordend wirkt wesentlich stimmiger als die Scherbenwelt. Optik und die Liebe zum Detail wirkt zum Teil schon übertrieben. Schaut mal die Läden etc. in Dalaran an, da steckt irgendwie Liebe in jedem Pixel.

Den Rest muss ich erst noch entdecken, Instanzen hab ich erst 2 verschiedene gesehen. Sind mir persönlich etwas leicht gefallen, hab aber keine Probleme damit. Bollwerk war damals ja auch total easy :/


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (19. November 2008)

Jo, wie hatte ich noch vor einer Weile irgendwo geschrieben? Spätestens am 13.11 kommen sie Alle wieder zurück. WOTLK is richtig geil geworden! WAR hab ich an den Nagel gehängt weil ich mich zu Tode gelangweilt hab.


----------



## Ascían (19. November 2008)

Carleena schrieb:


> Also ich hab Spass bei WAR, mir gefällt es und da könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt!
> 
> <3 Middenland



<3 Middenland und seine Destros.


Das ist auch der Grund, warum man nie Serverpools einführen sollte in WAR, man kennt hier seine Gegner und lernt sie lieben und hassen.


----------



## Mikehoof (19. November 2008)

Tja liegt es am Wetter oder warum trollst du dann hier noch rum? Geh ins WoW Forum huschhusch


----------



## Corelli (19. November 2008)

fraetron schrieb:


> ab heute gibt es die Servertransfers. Und auf meinem Server gibt es keine Probleme. Szenarien gehen sogar unter der Woche von 10 Uhr bis 3 Uhr auf und es gibt immer irgendwo ein raidenden Zerg. Ich empfehle dir einfach auf nem neuen Server anzufangen.


Wer kann das bestätigen, dass die Transfers heut sind????


----------



## Salute (19. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Für mich braucht es gar nicht fulminante Änderungen, denn ich war mit WoW trotz Sommerlöcher immer recht zu Frieden. Aber die Punkte die an Wotlk richtig genial für mich sind.
> 
> Die Klassen spielen sich dank Wotlk mal wieder ganz anders und irgendwie besser. Feuermagier und Krieger werden wissen was ich meine...
> 
> ...



Falsches Forum?!

Hier wirst du wohl kaum jemanden für Wrat of the Gimpking begeistern können. Warum kriegt das keiner von den WoWlern mit. Wens interessiert der Spielt es schon längst, bzw lvlt um dann mit den anderen auf lvl 80 vorm Briefkasten, oder Auktionshaus AFK zu gehen. Wahnsinn..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corelli (19. November 2008)

fraetron schrieb:


> ab heute gibt es die Servertransfers. Und auf meinem Server gibt es keine Probleme. Szenarien gehen sogar unter der Woche von 10 Uhr bis 3 Uhr auf und es gibt immer irgendwo ein raidenden Zerg. Ich empfehle dir einfach auf nem neuen Server anzufangen.


Wer kann das bestätigen, dass die Transfers heut sind????


----------



## Mikehoof (19. November 2008)

Corelli schrieb:


> Wer kann das bestätigen, dass die Transfers heut sind????



Ich habe davon nichts gelesen, das hätten sie größer angekündigt.


----------



## kanieli (19. November 2008)

lol.. ich zogge auch auf Drakenwald und ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen..

Teilweise komm ich mir schon ein wenig witzlos vor, 
wenn ich nachmittags oder nach mitternacht einer der wenigen spieler online bin, die man auf 2 händen abzählen kann...

wenn ich dann auch noch den luxus von szenarios geniessen möchte,
brauch ich sowieso nen extra Wecker der mir immer genau sagt wann es 18 uhr is,
schnell 3 sc's reindrücken, denn dann um 22 uhr is sowieso wieder alles vorbei...

server wechseln + neu anfangen kommt zur zeit nicht in frage, denn die zeit nochmal bis 25 raufzuspielen hab ich imo nicht..
ausserdem was soll das denn.. ein "mittel-server" und dann brauchst du auch noch glück um 1x pro woche nen raid zu sehn..

Server-Transfer hin-oder-her.. was bringt es, wenn nun alle auf Drakenwald wechseln können, wenn eh keiner will..
Oder wer will schon auf nen Geister-Server, wenn er sich jetzt auch schon genau auf so einem befindet..
(lest mal auf der war-seite wie die server transfer genau aussehn werden)

Die einzige Lösung wäre einige Server abzuschalten und zwangs-zu-verlegen..
schneller, einfacher, besser..


Mein 27 cent's zum thema




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Schade, WAR hätte das Zeug eine echte Alternative zu sein, doch ähnelt es einfach viel zu sehr WoW.



WAR ähnelt WoW nicht sehr fest.
Dann viel Spass beim Farmen.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (19. November 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> An den TE komm nach Bolgasgrad da ist eigentlich genügend los :-) gerade im T3 und T4 geht immer was. Nicht das die Leute denken das es nur 2 Server gibt wo was los ist *hüstel*



Wie bitte? Genau auf dem Server langweil ich mich zu tode und komm mir jedes mal vor als würd ich ein Offlinespiel zocken, weil ich kaum Spieler treffe.

T1, T2 und T3 gähnende leere wobei ichs bei T1 ja noch nachvollziehen kann.

@Skatero: Ob ich nun Ruf oder Einfluss farme, Inis oder Burgen Raide ist doch auch schon egal. Bei WoW hab ich wenigstens Spieler. Ich gebe WAR in ein paar Monaten gern noch eine Chance, vllt. ist es dann besser. Die kleinen Innovationen (Questanzeige auf Karte, WdW, PQ, kein Essen/trinken uvm. was den Spielfluss steigert) find ich allesamt super. Doch aktuell ist es mir, dafür das ich mir wie in einem Offlinespiel vorkomme, zu teuer. Einzige was ich in WAR an PvP bis etz machen kann sind Szenarien - langweilen mich genauso wie die BGs in WoW. Hatte mich auf Open-PvP gefreut, das wird nicht angenommen, weil es dieses bescheuerten Szenarien gibt. Schade.


----------



## OldboyX (19. November 2008)

lux88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie oft wir den Kurator gekillt haben, bis dann das erste mal das t4-item für mich gedroppt ist. Hat mir natürlich einer weggenommen...
> 
> Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich mich für jeden Raid mehrere Stunden zeit nehmen musste, bei WAR fang ich an, wann ich will und hör wieder auf, wann ich will..



Da genau dieses Posting exemplarisch ist für diese ganz bestimmte "casual"-Haltung muss hier einmal gesagt werden, dass die Entscheidung ob man sich mehrere Stunden Zeit nehmen MUSS oder nicht überhaupt nichts mit dem jeweiligen Spiel zu tun hat.  Wenn du dich in WoW (oder sonst einem HOBBY) gezwungen fühlst mehr Zeit damit zu verbringen als du möchtest, dann hast du ein ernsthaftes Problem mit dir selbst. Niemand zwingt dich T4 Handschuhe zu holen. Willst du sie aber haben, dann musst du eben das tun, was dafür notwendig ist. 

Insofern ist es lächerlich hier immer WoW an den Pranger zu stellen. WoW mag ein "längeres" Endgame haben und Spieler (die es wollen) können sich jeden Abend mit Raids beschäftigen und es gibt (vergleichsweise) viele Raidinstanzen die man bezwingen kann. Doch genauso muss man in anderen Spielen (HDRO, WAR) mehr Zeit aufwenden wenn man das jeweilige "Endgame" bestreiten will. Willst du in WAR zu den Top-Spielern gehören und "alles gesehen haben" und die "besten items haben" dann musst du genauso Zeit dafür aufwenden, dich in einer großen Gruppe organisieren usw. Der einzige Unterschied ist nun, dass bei weniger Raidcontent die Spieler(welche dies wollen - wie gesagt keiner wird gezwungen) schneller mit dem Raidcontent "durch sind". Besonders schnell hat man(der Raid-MMOler) bei HDRO alles gesehen (was Raids angeht), wer dann noch viel Zeit im Spiel verbringt wird sich wohl mit Taten, RP, etc. beschäftigen, was ja auch gut ist, was man aber in WoW genauso machen kann. (Achtung, paradigmatische Argumentation - es gibt natürlich auch noch andere MMOs)

Letztlich ist es immer eine Entscheidung die man selbst trifft, aber einem Spiel den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben, weil man sich selbst nicht im Griff hat ist wie wenn man den ganzen Tag vorm Fernseher sitzt und dann dem Fernsehprogramm die Schuld gibt, dass man keinen Sport betreibt...Aber klar, wer sich gezwungen fühlt alle "Serien" zu schaun den ganzen Tag weil sonst ein anderer vielleicht eine Serie mehr gesehen haben könnte...


----------



## lux88 (19. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Für mich braucht es gar nicht fulminante Änderungen, denn ich war mit WoW trotz Sommerlöcher immer recht zu Frieden. Aber die Punkte die an Wotlk richtig genial für mich sind.
> 
> Die Klassen spielen sich dank Wotlk mal wieder ganz anders und irgendwie besser. Feuermagier und Krieger werden wissen was ich meine...
> 
> ...



Natürlich könnt ich jetzt deine Punkte kommentieren, tu ich aber nicht. Das soll jeder für sich selbst machen. Ich seh ab und zu mal meinem Bruder über die Schulter und muss sagen, dass mir die neuen Ideen fehlen. Vielleicht hat mir TBC auch nur mit seinen erzwungenen und unpassenden PVP elementen den Spass verdorben...


@OldboyX: Natürlich ist mein Beitrag oben übertrieben. Raiden hat mir immer Spass gemacht. Es ging mir auch nur um den, vom zitierten User verfassten Post, in dem er das Raiden anscheinend bevorzugt, aber das "abfarmen" von PQ niedermacht, obwohl das Prinzip, also immer das gleiche machen, ja fast gleich ist.


----------



## Salute (19. November 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Wie bitte?




Die Frage sollte wohl eher lauten: "Was mache ich denn falsch?"


----------



## Gofl (19. November 2008)

Also mal im vollen erst das was ihr hier veranstaltet hat nichmal im ansatz was mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun ihr flamt hier im Prinzip nur wow bzw war sinn der sach? hmm vielleicht sind ja grad die server down.... Ich persönlich zock beides und beides erfolgreich jedes game hat seine vor und nachteile was aber nich weiter tragisch ist wenn man auch mal n bischen verständnis aufbringen kann und nich nur in der lage ist irgend nen dummsulz von sich zu geben in diesem sinne hf beim flamen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (19. November 2008)

> server wechseln + neu anfangen kommt zur zeit nicht in frage, denn die zeit nochmal bis 25 raufzuspielen hab ich imo nicht..
> ausserdem was soll das denn.. ein "mittel-server" und dann brauchst du auch noch glück um 1x pro woche nen raid zu sehn..



Man Leute werdet ihr bezahlt für Schwachsinn schreiben? Bolgasgrad ist einer dieser Mittel/mittel Server und da geht JEDEN Tag was im RvR man muß sich nur mal von den Szenarien die sich ständig öffnen losreißen! Ach sorry Szenarien laufen ja auf "Mittel"
Servern nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer diese Übertreibungen und Dramatisierungen.

P.S. beendet mal bitte das schreiben über das andere Spiel oder geht da ins Forum.


----------



## kanieli (19. November 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Man Leute werdet ihr bezahlt für Schwachsinn schreiben? Bolgasgrad ist einer dieser Mittel/mittel Server und da geht JEDEN Tag was im RvR man muß sich nur mal von den Szenarien die sich ständig öffnen losreißen! Ach sorry Szenarien laufen ja auf "Mittel"
> Servern nicht
> 
> 
> ...



öhm.. leg dir doch nen twink bei uns an und urteile selbst... so maaslos übertrieben hab ich da leider nicht...
würd sonst mein ersten post hier auch nicht mit sowas verschwenden..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ohne spaß, so wenig wie im "Drakenwald" war in überhaupt keinem MMO (MASSIVE, lol)  spiel, das ich spiele los (bis dato)


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Bei War sind die Server wirklich down. -.-
Trotzdem, Warhammer ist und bleibt besser als WoW.


----------



## mepeisen (19. November 2008)

Diejenigen, die sich hier über"Flames" der "Wow-Fanboys" beschweren, sollten sich einmal daran erinnern, wie das ganze los ging. Ich kann mich gut daran erinnern, wie auch gerade hier bei Buffed nahezu jeder Beitrag zu WoW mit einem "WAR is comming!!" (Rechtschreibfehler inklusive) durchsetzt wurde. Wie oft WoW in Kommntaren totgeschrieben wurde. Geht man danach war da seitens der "Community" ziemlich viel heiße Luft dabei. Also bitte auch vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren und wenn ihr meint, dass ihr sowas nie geschrieben habt, dann vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken was das Wort "Vorurteile" oder "Pauschalisierung" bedeuten könnte.

Nun, ich spiele beides inzwischen und ich kann die Probleme bei WAR mit leeren Servern selbst nicht nachvollziehen. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich ein Privatleben habe und gerade morgens kaum spiele, sondern mich um meine Firma kümmern muss. Wie hier schon mehrfach berichtet, kann man gut und vernünftig spielen.

Bei der Diskussion um leere Server vielleicht mal bedenken dass es zur Beurteilung eines Servers nicht nur auf die absolute Anzahl der Spieler ankommt sondern auch darauf, wann diese spielen. Wenn in Server fast nur aus Leuten besteht, die nur nach Feierabend spielen, ist er trotzdem voll. Trotzdem sich einer am frühen morgen dann ziemlich verloren vorkommt. Diese Kinderkrankheit hat WoW beispielsweise gelernt (Stichwort Realmübergreifende BGs). Sowas muss WAR noch lernen. Schade dass man beispielsweise in diesem Punkt nicht aus den Fehlern von WoW gelernt hat.


----------



## Sukkubus22 (19. November 2008)

Also ich kann  auch nur sagen das auf Bolgasgrad immer was los ist .Is halt unterschiedlich .An manchen tagen gehn die sc im sec. Takt auf und manchmal dauerts etwas länger ,aber richtige längen gibt es eigendlich nicht (ich hab sogar schon meinen erklärten erzfeind gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an dieser stelle einen lieben gruss an den Bauerhorst ich hasse dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und was dieses ewige "ich geh wieder zu....." angeht ,jeder wie er will . Wenn ich nach wanne-eickel ziehe und dann doch meine das in Hagen (Muahhha ) alles besser ist geh ich halt zurück aber deshalb muss ich ja nich erst in die zeitung schreiben wie schlecht alles in WE ist.Und by the way das Spiel ist erst 2 mon . alt da geht noch was .Was mal aus dem game wird liegt wohl auch grossteils in der hand der Spieler .Den wie hat Konfuzius noch geagt "Der Weg ist das Ziel"


----------



## Vadian (19. November 2008)

Also mal zum Thema Inovation, das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert, viele wollen Inovation in Ihren Games, aber nicht zuviel bitte, sonst kaufe ich es nicht.

Es gibt viele Spiele die mit Inovationen punkten wollten oder mit aussergewöhnlichen Dingen, doch sie wurden nicht gekauft, aus welchen gründen auch immer.

Och ne das Game hat ne Frau als Helden und dann trägt die nen Schwert und keine Big fuc.... Gun, naja nehme ich lieber das Game von hersteller XY und da dann Teil 6, da ich die ersten 5 gespielt habe und weiss das sie mir Spass gemacht haben.

Ich sage es mal so GOA hat Jahrelang erfahrung im berreich RvR, es ist ja nicht umsonst so das sie sich den Titel RVR also Realm vs. Realm als trademark haben sichern lassen.

Sie machen manchmal vielleicht dinge die keiner versteht oder verkaufen einem fehler als features 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber müssen sie was richtig machen, wenn Ihnen doch noch 40k Leute bei Daoc die stange halten und es regelmässig Spielen.

Bei WoW ist es aber genau so, 9 Millionen Leute spielen es, wieviele Aktiv oder Inaktiv sei mal dahingestellt, aber sie müssen ja auch Sachen haben und richtig machen, und Blizzard ist auch keine Firma die erst seit gestern Spiele Entwickelt.

Und bestimmte Features müssen nunmal in einem Game sein damit es gekauft wird, sind zu viele Inovationen drin kauft es nur der kleinste Teil.

Was dem Wowler seine Instanzen, sind dem Warler seine Öq's dafür hat Warhammer nur ca. 6 Instanzen.

Bei WOW macht man die Instanzen um eine gute Rüstung zu bekommen, bei Warhammer kann man, muss aber nicht Öq's machen um dort gute Rüstungsteile zu bekommen.

Was der Wäzer des Wissens ist bei Warhammer ist bald bei WOW das neue Archivment System, es klaut jeder bei jedem, das war immer so und es wird immer so bleiben, auch das sich immer zwei Lager bilden wird immer so bleiben, Flames werden bleiben, Eine Fraktion gegen die andere wird bleiben, aber im grossen und ganzen sind wir alle Spieler, wir haben alle die ansicht, das, dass Spiel was wir Wochen, Monate und Jahre gespielt haben das beste ist und neuem oder auch nur Teilweise neu, immer skeptisch gegenüber.

Wir werden es immer mit einem anderen Game vergleichen, sei es WoW - War, Fifa - Pes. Zu meiner Zeit war es Mario - Sonic, es war schon immer so und solange man über ein Game spricht lebt es noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so lange es Lebt, wird es gespielt, es ist ein Kreislauf der schon immer so war.

AoC hat auch jeder gedacht woooo geile Grafik, geile PvP ideeen, nun Spricht kein Mensch mehr drüber, es ist ein MMO für Spieler ab 18 also anders als die Spiele ab 12 oder 16, es hat ein neues Kampfsystem also auch nicht für jeden was.

Also in dem Sinne, viel Spass bei WOW, den wowler, viel Spass den Warler bei War, viel Spass den AoCler bei AoC

Und ich werde heute Anfangen die neue Klasse freizuschalten bei Warhammer, wenn sie mal fertig sind mit Patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diola (19. November 2008)

Es ist schon interessant zu beobachten, wie es bei vielen regelrechte Angst auslöst, wenn irgendetwas negatives über WAR gesagt wird.
Sogar der TE wird geflamt weil er einen "zu provokanten"(leere Server^^) Titel wählt und dieser spielt sogar noch WAR. Andere werden geflamt und beleidigt weil sie zugeben wieder WoW zu spielen. Leute, wer so reagiert, auf Meinungen anderer Leute, benötigt unbedingt fachärztliche Hilfe! Das ist kein ironisch gemeinter Scherz sondern mein ernst.

Hm, ich habe auch WAR gezockt, ich war sogar froh endlich eine hoffnungsmachende Alternative gefunden zu haben. Gleichmal vorweg:  Ja, ich weiß dass bei WAR um PvP und nicht so sehr um PvE geht. Aber wie ich mich auch bemühte und glaubt mir ich wollte, ging die Motivation immer mehr den Berg hinunter. Das ging soweit, dass ich feststellte beim Spielen nur noch negative Gefühle zu haben und Leveln an Arbeit erinnerte, die keinen Lohn noch Sinn ergibt. Sämtliche überhaupt nicht angegangene Bug-Meldungen, von überall im BG zu sehenden Spielern, die ganz woanders waren, über eine Kollisionsabfrage die nur einen selbst behinderte da der Gegner sie nicht bemerkte, bis hin zu der nie gelösten Problematik, dass in unserer Gilde nur eine Standarte zur Verfügung stand, seit wir eine Burg eingenommen hatten, und ich auch nie wieder eine tragen konnte. Dann dieser Zustand, dass weder Mhytic noch GOA ein eigenes deutsches Forum zur Verfügung stellen, statttdessen sich in Foren von Leuten äußern, die obwohl den Anschein von objektiv, doch nur einseitig von "tolles Spiel" reden. Das war mir dann alles zuviel und zuwider. Und dann habe ich, garnicht so sehr motiviert, wieder WoW aktiviert und schlagartig machte Spielen wieder Spaß. Da kommen sicher zufällig grade die Erweiterungen (erst 3.0 dann WotLK) sehr zuspielend. 

PS: Ich habe mal einen Kommentar in unserem WAR-Gilden-Forum geschrieben zu jemandem der sich darüber äußerte, dass er momentan nicht spielen könne: 

"Na dann is ja alles gut.
Ich muss dir leider mitteilen, dass keiner mehr WAR spielt.
Du findest uns bei WoW, auf Krag'Jin."

Man glaubt kaum wie ich da zugeflamt wurde, von wegen alle meine Artikel würden nur beabsichtigen, alle zu WoW zu ziehen und ich wäre ein Störenfried usw. Das war der einzige Artikel, in dem etwas zu WoW auftauchte und es war nur ein Scherz, ich spielte derzeit noch WAR.
Und nun sag mir einer die Spieler bei WAR sind bessere Menschen, wie man es von Ihnen so oft hört.

Nette Grüße
Diola

PS: Was dem Spiel(WAR) fehlt, sind Inhalt, Motivation, Grafik und vor allem Spielspaß.


----------



## risikofaktor (19. November 2008)

> Was dem Spiel(WAR) fehlt, sind Inhalt, Motivation, Grafik und vor allem Spielspaß.



Gähn... So nun ist alles gesagt, man könnte hier schliessen? 

Vote 4 Close!


----------



## pR13st (19. November 2008)

Diola schrieb:


> Und nun sag mir einer die Spieler bei WAR sind bessere Menschen, wie man es von Ihnen so oft hört.



Die Spieler in W.A.R. sind bessere Menschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukkubus22 (19. November 2008)

pR13st schrieb:


> Die Spieler in W.A.R. sind bessere Menschen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werlord (19. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Was denn? Was denn?Weniger provokativ?*JUNGE WACH AUF*!Das Game zockt kaum einer weils stinkelangweilig ist!Open PVP wie der TE sagt nahezu unmöglich.Scenarios deren Vorbild BGs bei WOW 1000 mal besser sind,immer nur das gleiche aufgeht und stundenlange Wartezeiten!Quest die gähnend langweilig sind,ne Performance die für diese Crap Grafik zum Himmel stinkt!!!
> 
> Nein,es zwingt Dich/Euch niemand WoW zu lieben.Ich fänds auch besser Blizz hätte vernünftige Konkurenz,ehrlich!Aber was GOA da abliefert ist Crap....und nichts anderes.Wenn ich PvP will das besser als das bei WoW ist zock ich die *kostenlose* Battlefield Reihe bzw Guild Wars.
> 
> ...




Ganz deiner Meinung !


WoW-PvP-System ist einfach 100 mal besser !
A) es ist aktiver !

 Jede Klasse kann eine andere Klasse töten sprich jede Klasse hat die gleiche Chance gegen eine andere Klasse zu gewinnen ! 

Und in War gibts die auchsooooo...tollen gegen-Klassen die stärker sind als die andere ist doch Scheiße es kommt aufs können an und nicht auf die Klasse z.b Ein Noob spielt Tank (jawohl Tank die stärkste Klasse im Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ein anderer sagen wir Ingeneur wer gewinnt ?`Na klar der Tank obwohl er sich dabei rassiert hat als er denn Ingi umgehauen hat .

Und was ist in WoW anderst ? Na klar jede Klasse hat die gleiche Chance gegen eine andere das (ja,ja schon gut aufs Equip kommts schon an aber in War ist es noch extremer mitm Equip )


Bildet euch doch nichts ein War ist Müll ein Blender wie Aoc ( Ja genau ein Blender Warum ? Weil viel Versprochen wurde und nichts eingehalten wurde)         



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Z.b RvR sollte suuuper sein nö man siehts keiner Spielt openrvr und riesige Burgenschlachten gibt es nicht keine Sau kümmert es ob seine Burg eingenommen wird  und die werden zu schnelll eingenommen meistens weniger als 10 min braucht eine Durchschnittsgruppe um eine Burg einzunehmen und man hat nicht mal was davon da man seine Rüstung in der Stadt kaufen kann wenn die Rang 2 hat von daher schlecht durchdacht usw .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


vieleicht in einem Jahr macht War mehrspass man sieht schon das Spieler wieder zu WoW wechseln 

Man merkt es WoW hat 11 Mio Spieler war hat nach dem Freimonat anscheinend weniger Spieler als Aoc (in aoc sind die Server wenigstens voller und die Spieler verstehen was von ´´Chatt´´ in War ist totenstille )


Letzter Satz : Pve ist in WoW besser , keine Frage aber im PvP ist WoW viel besser , man kann hunderte Stunden im gleichen BG rumhängen ohne das es langweilig wird , in War ist nach dem max 10 durchgang die Langeweile ausgebrochen , und alle Bgs spielen sich gleich !


----------



## grunzhart (19. November 2008)

Eins verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz.
Viele beschweren sich, dass auf den Servern angeblich nur von 17-22 Uhr was los sei.
Nehmen wir einmal an, diese Aussage trifft zu. 
Kann man daraus den behaupteten Schluss ziehen, die Server seien leer?
Diese Schlussfolgerung würde ich bezweifeln wollen. Wer einer geregelten Arbeit nachgeht, der hat vorher normalerweise keine Zeit und nachher gehts schon Richtung Falle, damit man am nächsten Tag aus den Federn kommt.
Man könnte also allenfalls auf z.B. die Altersstruktur der Servergemeinde rückfolgern.
Oder habe ich irgendwas an der Argumentation bezüglich leerer Server (i.d.Z.v. 23-16 Uhr u.d.W.) verpasst?


----------



## Hamstax (19. November 2008)

Ich finds immer wieder zum schießen wie sich die Wow-Fanboi-Trolle in einem fremden MMO rumtrollen und in ihrem Fahrtwasser die enttäuschten Warhammerspieler mitschwimmen, welche mit dem Spielprinzip nichts anfangen können.

Warhammer ist ein gutes Spiel. Es fehlt noch ein wenig an Klassenbalance, aber nach nun einem Monat in dem viele den Maxlevel erreicht haben füllt sich das RvR.

Szenarien als Maßstab für die Serveraktivität zu nehmen ist eh lachhaft.
Auf Erengrad machen die Spieler lieber einen großen Bogen um den Mist.
Gestern 2 Warbands gegen 2 Warbands gespielt.
Wenn euer Server euch leer erscheint solltet ihr vllt 1. auf 40 lvln und 2. nicht warten das ein Szenario aufgeht sondern einfach sich 4-5 Leute schnappen und ein Keep raiden. Deffer kommen nahezu immer.

Ich will hier nicht zuviel schreiben sonst fütter ich nur die Trolle.

my2cents


----------



## Deasaster (19. November 2008)

pR13st schrieb:


> Die Spieler in W.A.R. sind bessere Menschen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung!


----------



## Mikehoof (19. November 2008)

kanieli schrieb:


> öhm.. leg dir doch nen twink bei uns an und urteile selbst... so maaslos übertrieben hab ich da leider nicht...
> würd sonst mein ersten post hier auch nicht mit sowas verschwenden..
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mehrere Chars in jedem T mindestens einen und kann zumindest über den "Mittel" Server Bolgasgrad nicht sowas schreiben. Vielleicht ist es ja auf Drakenwald wirklich so das kann sein. Ich spiele sowieso zu den "normalen" Zeiten (1900-2400) andere Zeiten kann ich nicht gut beurteilen.


----------



## Vadian (19. November 2008)

Naja das mit den Klassen ist so eine Sache, Warhammer hat 20 verschiedene die man in 3 verschiedenen Richtungen ausbauen kann, davon sind auf jeder Seite 10, jede klasse hat ihr gegenstück auf der Anderen Seite, was würde es bringen, wenn ich in Warhammer nen Tank totheilen könnte ? Bei WoW ist es klar das jeder jeden umboxen kann, es gibt auf jeder Seite die gleichen klassen, da ist das mit dem Balancing dann nur auf Rüstungsteilen ausgelegt und auch dort gibts ja bestimmte klassenspieler die weinen weil sie dies und das nicht können und ich sags mal frei raus, Pala können, konnten und werden nie schaden machen, das sind Kämpfer für die Kirche die können Heilen halten einigermassen viel aus und machen ein bisschen schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mmmh nun hab ichs doch gemacht, dabei wollte ich doch Objektiv bleiben, also nehmts mir nicht übel


----------



## Mr. Yes (19. November 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> WoW-PvP-System ist einfach 100 mal besser !
> A) es ist aktiver !
> 
> Jede Klasse kann eine andere Klasse töten sprich jede Klasse hat die gleiche Chance gegen eine andere Klasse zu gewinnen !
> ...



Mein Tip,

WAR ist nix für Dich, Spiel WoW!

PvE ist WoW besser?  Seh' ich anders!
PvP ist WoW besser? Seh' ich anders!
RvR ist WoW ...ah... hat ja WoW nich', so'n Pech!

Weniger aktive Server, mag sein, wird dran gearbeitet.
WoW das bessere Spiel? Nein danke!

Noch ein Tipp an alle denen zu wenig los ist:

Sucht euch eine aktive Gilde oder baut eine auf.
Sich hinzustellen und rumzuflennen, das nix los ist,
kann jeder.

cu Yes

PS: Wieso posten eigentlich soviele WoW-Jubelperser hier und sind nicht 
in Ihrem geliebten Lord of the Farmking?
Ist wohl doch immer das gleiche, oder?


----------



## DerTingel (19. November 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Es war vollkommen klar dass Leute die davon NICHT betroffen sind nicht mitreden können /wollen. Dennoch danke für eure "klugen" Kommentare ihr Tauchsieder mit eingebauter Senftube...



es gibt halt leute, die sehen nur probleme...dann gibt es wiederum leute, die suchen nach lösungen.
ich war auch auf einem "geisterserver". und? als es mir zuviel wurde, habe ich meinen lvl 25zeloten dort stehen gelassen und habe mir einen neuen auf middenland erstellt, welcher mittlerweile auf lvl 28ist. 
was soll man da also diskutieren? es wurden fehler von mythic/goa gemacht, welche sich die weinenden leute der community selbst zuzuschreiben haben. 
"wir wollen mehr server!!!11!!!1111" "wir wollen keine warteschlangen auf den servern!!!11!!1111!!" 
"nun haben wir keine warteschlangen und 1000 server, jetzt wollen wir open rvr!!!11!!1111!!!111"
anstatt mal selber aktiv zu werden...mir ist der wechsel auch nicht leicht gefallen, aber es hat sich gelohnt. wäre ich auf moot geblieben, hätte ich sicherlich schon den spaß am spiel verloren. 
mfg

&#8364; und schon wieder n paar wow jünger hier. wenn ihr keine ahnung von war habt, dann verkrümelt euch doch bitte aus dem forum. ich habe wow schon gespielt, kann also beide spiele vergleichen. 
aber bei einem hat hier ein wow-depp recht. ja, bei wow hat man mit jeder klasse die chance eine andere zu töten. das ist aber nur möglich, da dass spiel nicht balanced ist, und da das equipment 90% ausmacht und der skill 10%. 
wow wird von leuten geliebt, die "stein,schere,papier" inklusive brunnen spielen.

@werlord: in war ists extremer mitm equip? aha? wo denn? bitte mal ein paar beispiele. aber deine signatur sagt ja eigentlich schon alles... keine ahnung aber hauptsache bullshit erzählen. schau dir mal wow zum release an. du wirst weinen...


----------



## Salute (19. November 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> WoW-PvP-System ist einfach 100 mal besser !




Nur weil du dich in WAR anstellst, soll das also für den Rest gelten?

Falsch, viel spaß bei WoW.


----------



## softcake_orange (19. November 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Es war vollkommen klar dass Leute die davon NICHT betroffen sind nicht mitreden können /wollen. Dennoch danke für eure "klugen" Kommentare ihr Tauchsieder mit eingebauter Senftube...




Spiele auch auf Drakenwald und so krass empfinde ich es gar nicht. Sei froh, dass Du nicht auf Middenberge bist, wo z.B. den ganzen Tag gar kein Szenario aufgeht. Da Drakenwald nun Ziel Realm geworden ist, dürftest Du wohl auch bald in den "Nichtfeierabendzeiten" wo normalerweise jeder normale Mensch arbeiten geht, Szenarien spielen können.

Ansonsten läuft es auf *(Zerstörungsserver)Drakenwald* sehr gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal ein bisschen Werbung mach...


----------



## talsimir (19. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Was denn? Was denn?Weniger provokativ?*JUNGE WACH AUF*!Das Game zockt kaum einer weils stinkelangweilig ist!Open PVP wie der TE sagt nahezu unmöglich.Scenarios deren Vorbild BGs bei WOW 1000 mal besser sind,immer nur das gleiche aufgeht und stundenlange Wartezeiten!Quest die gähnend langweilig sind,ne Performance die für diese Crap Grafik zum Himmel stinkt!!!
> 
> Nein,es zwingt Dich/Euch niemand WoW zu lieben.Ich fänds auch besser Blizz hätte vernünftige Konkurenz,ehrlich!Aber was GOA da abliefert ist Crap....und nichts anderes.Wenn ich PvP will das besser als das bei WoW ist zock ich die *kostenlose* Battlefield Reihe bzw Guild Wars.
> 
> ...



Seit wann ist bitte Battlefield Heroes drausn?^^


----------



## Vagav (19. November 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> PvE ist WoW besser?  Seh' ich anders!
> PvP ist WoW besser? Seh' ich anders!



Wer das PvE in WAR besser als das in WoW findet hat auch Objektiv gesehen keine Ahnung von PvE. 

In WAR gibt es kein 1:1 Balancing was in WoW zumindest versucht wird und dort ist ohne Frage besser ist als in WAR (schonmal ein PvP Duell ausgetragen bspw. Magus gegen beliebigen Nahkampfer oder Heiler? Merkste selber, oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige wofür WAR steht ist in der Tat RvR. Alles Balancing ist nur auf Gruppenzusammelspiel ausgelegt ein 1:1 PvP Balancing gibt es einfach nicht. Nur leider funktioniert RvR nicht so wirklich weil es die Leute zu wenig annehmen wo der Grund wohl auch in der schäbigen Performance des Spiels liegt.

Amen

PvE in WAR besser als in WoW - so ein Käse kann doch nicht dein ernst sein :-)


----------



## talsimir (19. November 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Mein Tip,
> 
> WAR ist nix für Dich, Spiel WoW!
> 
> ...



World of Warcraft hat RVR Realm vs. Realm wurde soweit ich weis paar Patches vor BC eingeführt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und an dein PS... heul heul Server sind offline auserdem gibts ja noch da das interessante Spiel namens Real-Life mit guter Grafik und Atmosphäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Samjaona (19. November 2008)

*Sand im Auge*
_oder wie man sich selbst den Schleier vorsetzt_

Ich bin Gildenleiter aus einer großen Ordnungsgilde auf Hergig und fühle mich auch dazu berufen auch mal bisschen Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen.

Es ist ja oft in Foren so das die Leute gerne mal was hinklatschen, da kommen dann subjektive Eindrücke gemischt mit ungeniessbarem Kaffee und der Wunsch an die Freundin mit Ihr und Ihrer besten Freundin einen flotten Dreier zu machen zusammen und dann kommen solche Posts zustande.

Deswegen appeliere ich mal an die ganzen Flamer und vehementen Verfechter ihrer ganz ganz ganz ganz ganz subjektivem Empfindung doch mal darüber nachzudenken was in einem Forum wertvoll ist und was dafür sorgt warum sich der eine oder andere überlegt alle diese Beiträge nicht zu lesen.

*RvR auf Hergig*
Also wir auf Hergig können nicht klagen, es ist zwar nicht möglich den ganzen Tag durch RvR zu machen aber wir haben jeden Tag was zu tun. Wenn ich on komme bekomme ich sofort einen invite für SC Gruppe oder einen Raid und dann geht auch was, ist nicht zu jeder Zeit so aber in der Primetime immer.

Die Szenarien gehen Werktags erst am Mittag auf und gegen Abend läuft es dann Instant. Bis 1-2 Uhr sind Szenarien möglich. Am WE kann ich schon so ab 11h Scenarien machen, aber wenn keine Szenarien gehen aber genug Leute da sind kann man ja was orgen um SFZ einzunehmen und da kommen in der Regel auch Gegenspieler die das vereiteln wollen.
*Jeden Tag* haben wir *mindestens* einen Raid am laufen und nach dem wir die Zerstörung mal trotz Überzahl öffentlich in einem andern Thread hier bei buffed.de an den Pranger gestellt haben ist jeden Tag was im offenen RvR los.
Jeden Tag wird jetzt von beiden Seiten der Fight gesucht und wenn dann mal 4-5 Warbands aufeinander prallen ist die Hölle los, kommt aber nicht oft vor. In der Regel sind täglich 1-2 WB auf beiden Seiten unterwegs.

Wenn dann Leute etwas anderes behaupten ist das schlicht und ergreifend daneben. Bei uns geht was und wir versprechen uns mehr von dem Servertransfer, denn schliesslich wäre das toll wenn man auch während der Woche den ganzen Tag RvR machen kann und die Szenarien auch bis 3h aufgehen, obwohl ja open RvR viel viel geiler ist. Wenn denn da jemand ist der meint das bei uns nicht los ist, dann kann er sich ja gerne mal die Renownwerte anschauen, unsere Gilde hat da eine Ausnahmestellung und wir haben einen Renownwert der mit großen Gilden auf Carroburg und Erengard vergleichbar ist (das ist nicht widerlegbar und von jedem einsehbar). Wenn bei uns nichts los sein sollte dann muss da wohl ein GM sein der die Zahlen manipuliert oder ähnliches. So viel zum Thema Sand im Auge.

*Wie kommen diese konträren Aussagen zustande?*
Das liegt einfach daran das viele Leute nur stichprobenartig Urteile fällen und auch gerne mal Ihre persönlich Stimmung in den Post mit einfliessen lassen. Klar nicht jeder hat Lust und auch die Zeit sich darum zu kümmern, aber dann muss man so ehrlich sein das das ganze auch realistischer betrachtet werden kann. Desweiteren fällt mir oft auf das die vermeintlichen Kritiker immer die Leute sind die sich gerne ins gemachte Nest setzen, sprich online kommen wollen nichts leisten, eine Gilde die alles für die orgt, keine Raids leiten und auch keine Szenarien Gruppen zusammenstellen. In WAR wird der Endcontent von den Spielern bestimmt und nicht vom Content, wer da unzufrieden ist muss zurück zu WOW gehen oder selbst mal das Ruder in die Hand nehmen. MMOG's leben immer von der Comunity und in WAR ist es noch wichtiger die sozialen Fähigkeiten im einzelnen auch anzuwenden, nicht jeder hat die Zeit dazu und ist etwas abhängig von den Leuten die das machen.

Grüße Sam
Societates et Aeternitas, Pax Imperia


----------



## grunzhart (19. November 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> WoW-PvP-System ist einfach 100 mal besser !
> A) es ist aktiver !
> 
> Jede Klasse kann eine andere Klasse töten sprich jede Klasse hat die gleiche Chance gegen eine andere Klasse zu gewinnen !
> ...



1) Woran machst Du bitte fest, dass PvP in WoW aktiver ist?
2) In WAR kann man sich mit jeder Klasse mit jeder Skillung im PvP sinnvoll einbringen. Das kann man bei WoW als DefTank oder als PvE-DD-Krieger glatt vergessen, um mal Beispiele zu nennen
3) Nur bei entsprechender Skillung (s.o.) und auch dann entscheidet bei WoW ausschließlich die Ausrüstung. Dass dies bei WAR extremer sei, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
4) Das RvR bei WAR weist in der Tat einige Mängel auf. Warum weiß ich das? Weil auf Helmgart sehr viel open-RvR gespielt wird. Mein Kritikpunkt wär hier eher, dass die Server der Belastung nicht standhalten, wenn sich Destro anschickt, Richtung Putzenstadt zu marschieren (s. letztes WE). Ein anderer Mangel ist, dass sich die Verteidigung einer Festung nicht so recht lohnt, weshalb sich hierzu zu selten Spieler aufraffen. Da besteht Bedarf an Abhilfe.
5) Welche Erkenntnis können wir davon ableiten, dass einige Spieler von WAR wieder zu WoW gehen? Schließlich gibt es nach wie vor auch Spieler, die von WoW zu WAR wechseln.
6) PvE ist in WoW umfangreicher, aber inhaltlich kaum verschieden. Im PvP sehe ich WAR klar vorne. Es gibt mehr BGs und in diesen wird es nicht so langweilig wie in den WoW-BGs, wo die Stammgruppen die Randoms abfarmen. Auch spielen sich die BGs nicht alle gleich, sondern haben unterschiedliche Zielsetzungen. Insoweit ist Deine Aussage schlicht falsch.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (19. November 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> PS: Wieso posten eigentlich soviele WoW-Jubelperser hier und sind nicht
> in Ihrem geliebten Lord of the Farmking?
> Ist wohl doch immer das gleiche, oder?



Die Server sind down bis 15 Uhr ^^

Naja und dann noch, wie weiter oben schon gesagt wurde. So manch einer möchte hier eine Freudenträne über den Pre-Warhammer-Spruch in den WoW Foren hinterlassen. 

WoW ist tot, W.A.R. is comming!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (19. November 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung !
> 
> 
> WoW-PvP-System ist einfach 100 mal besser !
> ...



Ja schon Klar Helmgart, Averland und Hergig sind total unterbevölkert, da ist keiner. Von anderen Servern kann ich nicht reden. Zu jeder Zeit gehen in allen T-Zonen SC auf. RvR gibt es zumindest immer abends und das auch im T2-T3 (Helmgart auch T4 und da mit über 400 Spielern)

Das PvP System ist total passiv stimmt. Immer wild auf 10 Knöpfen rumhauen aktiv seine Kameraden unterstützen und sich seine Opfer aussuchen müssen und wissen welche Fähigkeiten der Gegner wann einsetzen kann (Magnet etc.). Dieses System ist so viel Komplexer als WoW, kein wunder das viele keinen Spaß dran haben. Da muss man sich da mal beide Wirkungen einer Fähigkeit durchlesen(z.B. spotten bringt im PvP nichts... Ich verliere mein Target immer aus dem Ziel und hab dann einen Tank im Visier^^)

Ausrüstung mach im PvE in WAR einen großen unterschied aber im PvP? Eher nicht ich merke nicht viel ob ich gegen einen RR60 komplett episch 40er Spiele oder gegen einen der gerade erst 40 geworden ist. Aber egal du wirst es ja wissen. Schon mal mit einem Frischen 70 Arena gespielt in der 4 Session? Las mal überlegen wer gewinnt? 

Ach ja gestern 3 Burgen in unter 6min (pro Burg), dann kam Gegenwehr und wir haben uns 45 min gehauen bis das erste Tor auf war. Momentan will halt jeder Goldene Säcke abstauben und deswegen wir in meinen Augen auch etwas weniger zurück geholt (selber schon gesagt, "ach las die PQ fertig machen und dann trommeln wir ein paar Leute zusammen und holen sie zurück, gibt ja was dafür". Danach natürlich mich selber ausgepeitscht)

Also bei diesem Spiel kommt es wirklich drauf an was man macht. Es geht so viel aber man wir nicht an die Hand genommen. Ist halt für selbständige Personen.


----------



## Coroner (19. November 2008)

Hm

nach 3 Jahren WoW:

Ich hab einfach kein Bock mehr auf 40 hanseln zu warten 100 mal den gleichen dummen boss zu killen indem ich immer nur auf 2 tasten makros sonst was drücke (ich denk nur an priester) um dann nachts um 1ins Bett zu kommen und mir zu denken "Alder wie geil unser Tank hat seinen Helm"
Gut dann muss ich ja nur noch 100 mal rein bis das ERSTE meiner x Setitems dropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder stundenlang dumm Mobs hauen um Tränke für eben diese Raids zu Farmen...
Getopt wird das dann mit nem Addon das ich die Tausend Stunden dann mit nem lvl 72 oder 82 Item in die Tonne kloppen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie geil

Aber deswegen ja aufgehört....

W.A.R.:

Nun WoW Garfik is naja brauchen wir nich reden, WAR Grafik is ne Mischung aus was "neuem" und WoW und doch ruckelts bei nem Highend Rechner ?? Öhm ?? Hallo`?
Und da NUR PvP nich so mein is, die Server wirklcih leer sind und auch hier die Q's (also das wenige PvE zeug) genauso ist wie bei WoW sagt mir das nich zu.

Außerdem wenn ich xmal immer und immer wieder die gleichen Szenarios spiel kann man nich wirklich von "Abwechslung" sprechen oder?

ABER HEY Es gibt Leute die akzeptieren das.

Gut bin dann bei Hdro hängen geblieben:

Also an die Story kommt keine der beiden anderne hinterher! Tolkien ownd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm ich hab n epuische Buch in dem ich ganz allein in Instanzen die KOMPLETTE geschichte nachspielen/erleben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja das mal Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Quests gut sind wie in jedem MMOPG glich hiervon davon ABER in Hdro find ich die Q's im gegensatz zu den andern doch immer in die geschichte involviert so nebensächlich die Aufgaeb auch sei!

Crafting ist super ! Ein hauptberuf hat immer 3 unterberufe womit man echt viel abdecken kann. 
Gut Craftin in WoW war auch gut abber in W.A.R wohl eher ne Arbeitbeschaffungsmaßnahme
Da hats ja auch keine Animationen zB des Berufs oder? In Hdro packt jeder beruf nen Tisch ne Werkbank n Lederberarbeiter aus ist imemr kewl.

Dann die items! WoW immer gliecher Boss mit Chance das oder das zu droppen. Also rennt man x mal zu dem Boss um das endlich zu bekommen.....

In Hdro kann ich BEST zeug Craften - toll für Casuals
In Hdro bekomm ich echt gutes Zeug mit den epischen Buch Q'S - Hm die andern Spiele ham sowas nich.
In Hdro suchen doch glatt die Sippen Randoms um damit in den Schlachtzug zu ziehen
Aber nich wie in WoW "Was du ahst kein lila Item? verpiss dich" Sondern " KOmmt mit ihr dürft würfeln wir erklären cuh die Instanz das ihr diese mal geshene habt"
Ja wie geil ist das denn????

Könnte man sagen das liegt an 11 Millionen zu 150000 ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scheiß auf die 11 Millionnen und lass mich auch mal in Schlachtuzg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja über Grafik gibts nix is besser als WAR und WoW ....
Community rock kein spam oder dummgesabbel im Chat wie bei WoW bei WAR kann ich snich wirklich beurteilen

Und am besten ich hab das Buch angefnagen zu lesen und wenn dort übers Auenland berichtet wird hat mnan halt im Hinterkopf die Karte und man weiß sogar wo der oder der Wohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das zeiht ein noch mehr in die geschicht sehr kewle Sache

Und nun mit Moria gibts tolle Erneuerungen die beiden Klassen sin im Aufbau sher gut und eine Art wie den Runenbewahrer gabs in keinem andern MMOPG.

Serverprobleme gabs au net beim Addon (Wow und War 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja da gabs genug Server stress)

Von daher Hdro aber das wird von Buffed ja ignoeriert in Sachen News.

Aber macht au wieder nix ham ma unser Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (19. November 2008)

Vagav schrieb:


> PvE in WAR besser als in WoW - so ein Käse kann doch nicht dein ernst sein :-)




Lass ihn doch, wenns ihm in WAR besser gefällt. Schließlich gibt es ja auch Leute die das Addon von WoW unverstänlicherweise total dufte finden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (19. November 2008)

Coroner schrieb:


> Nun WoW Garfik is naja brauchen wir nich reden, WAR Grafik is ne Mischung aus was "neuem" und WoW und doch ruckelts bei nem Highend Rechner ?? Öhm ?? Hallo`?
> Und da NUR PvP nich so mein is, die Server wirklcih leer sind und auch hier die Q's (also das wenige PvE zeug) genauso ist wie bei WoW sagt mir das nich zu.



Also ich hab GANZ SICHER kein Highend Rechner und bei mir lagts überhaupt NICHT das heist mit 60 fps auf voller Grafik und mein PC hat wirklich nicht die Welt gekostet ...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (19. November 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch, wenns ihm in WAR besser gefällt. Schließlich gibt es ja auch Leute die das Addon von WoW unverstänlicherweise total dufte finden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die spielen es wahrscheinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

Also ich persönlich finde PvE in Warhammer spannender.
Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass WoW nach 2 Jahren für mich gleich spannend ist wie einem Reissack beim Umfallen zuzuschauen.
Also ich würde jetzt 1000 mal lieber Düsterberg gehen als irgend eine Instanz von WoW.
Das heisst nicht das ich PvE in Warhammer besser finde, aber ich mache sowieso lieber
RvR, also ist das sowieso egal!


----------



## Samjaona (19. November 2008)

*Nochmal an die WOW vs WAR Diskussion*

warum zum Geier wollt Ihr hier permanent Vergleiche ziehen zwischen WAR und WOW, ich dachte das Thema heisst leere Server. Wenn Euch diese Diskussion so wichtig ist eröffnet doch einen neuen Thread. Ich gehe ja auch nicht zu meiner Freundin und werfe Ihr vor das an der Rechnung für den neuen Auspuff etwas nicht stimmen kann und sie den Fehler beheben und mir eine neue Rechnung schicken möchte.

Grüße Sam
Societatis et Aeternitas, Pax Imperia, Hergig


----------



## Salute (19. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Die spielen es wahrscheinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo das hab ich auch, in der Beta. Deswegen ja kann ich es überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Hängt wohl damit zusammen, das jeder andere Ansprüche hat.

Die beste zeit war immer noch WoW Klassik, danach wurde es immer grottiger. Daran ändert auch WotlK nichts. Meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Skullzigg (19. November 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> 
> der Titel des Threads sagt Denjenigen die davon betroffen sind alles. Eine Welt PvP-Welt wie ich sie mir schon lange gewünscht habe und dann treffe ich keine Sau
> ...



wechsel den srver.


----------



## Mr. Yes (19. November 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> World of Warcraft hat RVR Realm vs. Realm wurde soweit ich weis paar Patches vor BC eingeführt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du meinst weil die das RvR nennen ist das RvR?

Das ist BG ohne Anmelden, mehr nicht und ein Witz in der Umsetzung.

cu Yes


----------



## Mr. Yes (19. November 2008)

Vagav schrieb:


> Wer das PvE in WAR besser als das in WoW findet hat auch Objektiv gesehen keine Ahnung von PvE.
> 
> In WAR gibt es kein 1:1 Balancing was in WoW zumindest versucht wird und dort ist ohne Frage besser ist als in WAR (schonmal ein PvP Duell ausgetragen bspw. Magus gegen beliebigen Nahkampfer oder Heiler? Merkste selber, oder
> 
> ...



Ist zwar eine subjektive Meinung, aber PvE-mäßig wirkt WAR für mich stimmiger.
Abgesehen hat WAR viel mehr Auswahl. Öffentliche Quests, Kapitel findet man in WoW
nicht und Standardquests gibt es genauso wie in WoW. Sogar für die Instanz-Raider
gibt es anspruchvolle Instanzen und die sind noch dazu ohne den Zwang sich darüber
ausrüsten zu müssen!

Dieser WoW 1:1 Balancing Quark wird hoffentlich auch bei WoW bleiben.
Wenn du eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau spielen willst, nur zu, WoW erwartet dich!

Na ja über PvP und RvR braucht man nix mehr zu sagen, da hat WoW nicht viel
zu bieten. Hab es lange gespielt, hat spaß gemacht, nun spiel ich besseres.
Für mich besser, denn es ist alles subjektive Meinung.
Es muss sich jeder halt eine eigene bilden.

cu Yes


----------



## doggystyle (19. November 2008)

So langsam komme ich zu der Ansicht, dass es besser wäre für WoW, WAR, HdRO etc... jeweils eigene Forenaccounts anzulegen. Vielleicht würde das eine kleine Hemmschwelle bilden, dämliche Flamethreads und Posts in den Foren der Spielekonkurrenz zu hinterlassen.

Und die Admins könnten die ewig gleichen IcheröffneeinenheulthreadzueinemThemadasichschon1.000.000malgesehenhab-Threads
auch einfach mal dicht machen. 

So lange bis gewisse "Forenschreiber" es aufgeben, die Spiele der Konkurrenz schlecht zu machen. Dieser Dauerflamescheiss wird mich persönlich z.B. ganz sicher nicht vom WAR-zocken abhalten. Eher schon davon, buffed.de weiter zu besuchen.


----------



## Sangeet (19. November 2008)

Ich wäre auch definitiv für eine Serverzusammenlegung ! Mehr spieler pro Realm = mehr fun für alle, vorallem da man beim RVR einfach gegner braucht,
ein PVE lastiges Spiel wie WoW braucht nicht unbedingt Gegner, in Warhammer ist das Anders und deswegen ist es hier viel wichtiger ein ausgewogenes 
Verhältnis der Fraktionen zu haben. Dazu braucht man auch eine Sehr hohe Anzahl an Spielern insgesamt auf einem Realm um genug action für alle zu haben.

Ich würde vorschlagen das Spieler ihre Chars konvertieren dürfen um ein Entsprechend ausgewogenes Verhältnis hinzubekommen.

D.h. es gibt einen Button im spiel mit dem man seine Chaos Chars in Ordnung umwandeln könnte, d.h. man bekommt seine entsprechende Spiegelklasse mit entsprechenden Items konvertiert. Also eine Art balancing das den Spielern ermöglicht ein Ausgewogenes Fraktions Verhältnis hinzubekommen.

Das wären die zwei features die ich mir wünschen würde, auch wenn das zweite sicherlich aufwändig wäre da man dann eine Daten Migration durchführen müsste, aber wenn dadurch das spiel zufriedenstellender läuft wärs super.

Das das RVR balancing auf Gruppen ausgerichtet ist in einem Multiplayer Spiel wo jeder seinen Teil dazu beiträgt und jede klasse auch Wichtig ist, finde ich super, das Hat Mythic total gut hingekriegt. In WoW war PVP nich fair, da hat nicht skill gewonnen sondern der mit der gegenwärtigen Imbaklasse oder halt mit derjenige mit den entsprechenden "imba" items.


----------



## Fox82 (19. November 2008)

*Offtopic:*

Also mal ganz ehrlich, das was Ich Tag ein tag aus in den Buffed-Foren lese ist größtenteils einfach nur ein Wettbewerb des „Wer-flamed-des-anderen-Spiel-besser“! Ich für meinen Teil spiele schon MMO´s seit Ich denken kann und mich widert es mittlerweile abartig an, wie viele Leute in diesen Foren als „Trolle“ unterwegs sind und Ihren geistigen Durchfall hier zum Besten geben! Ich habe mit SWG damals angefangen und habe über Guild Wars, WOW, Age of Conan und Herr der Ringe zu Warhammer Online gefunden. Jedes dieser erwähnten „MMO´s“ hat seine da seins Berechtigung, weil jedes dieser Spiel irgendetwas auf „seine Art“ hervorragend macht…Ob es bei WOW die „Raid-Dungeons“ und die damit verbundenen „Boss-Fights“ sind, bei denen es auf das Zusammenspiel mehrer „Team-Mitglieder“ ankommt oder bei Guild Wars die legendären Gilden vs. Gilden Schlachten, bei denen es auch auf „stimmiges“ Zusammenspielen ankommt oder eben bei WAR, die Keep-Raids, die Szenario Schlachten und die Public Quests…

Ist euch etwas aufgefallen? Ja, es geht um „Teamwork“ und ja es geht um „Zusammenspielen“, friedlich, konstruktiv und vor allem freundlich! Dies scheint jedoch einigen hier einfach ein Fremdwort zu sein…

Mir ist das doch egal ob jemand WOW, HDRO, GW, AOC oder eben WAR spielt und jedes dieser Spiele seinen eigenen Reiz für denjenigen hat nur BITTE tut mir und Euch und vor allem der Community einen gefallen und spart euch diese immer gleichen Sprüche…
Es langweilt immens den zehntausendsten Fanboy als „Foren-Troll“ zu entlarven (sei jetzt mal dahingestellt welches Spiel er/es oder Sie favorisiert)…Wenn sich jetzt jemand fragt, warum Ich mir diese Foren dann überhaupt noch antue, dann ist das deswegen, weil es hier zwischen den ganzen Schund-Beiträgen auch konstruktive Beiträge gibt, die mich schon um einige Erkenntnisse reicher gemacht haben! Meiner Ansicht nach sind die Leute, die sich hier hinstellen und auf Teufel-komm-raus einfach zu feige sich auf die Straße zu stellen und dort jemanden „blöd“ anzumachen weil sie ja dort evtl. auf die Fresse bekommen könnten…hier kann man schon unter dem tollen „Deckmäntelchen“ eines „Nicks“ andere Leute beleidigen, provozieren und verunglimpfen ohne irgendwelche Konsequenzen fürchten zu müssen außer vielleicht einen Bann…

Ich kann nur sagen: „Don´t Feed the Troll!“, ignoriert diese Nullen und dann wird deren Schreibwut, die meist auch noch grammatikalisch unter aller Kanone ist, einfach abklingen und Mr. Troll wird sich in seine Besenkammer verkriechen und sich mit sich selbst oder seiner absolut Bemitleidenswerten „Online-Super-Hero-Identität“ außeinandersetzen!

*@Topic:*

Ich kann Voodoo schon verstehen, mir geht es ähnlich wie Ihm…Ich selbst habe schon auf diversen DE-Servern gespielt und muss sagen, dass auf den von mir besuchten Servern nicht mehr so viel los , wie es mal war. Das mag zum einen an dem WOW-Addon liegen und zum anderen auch daran, dass es einfach zu viele Server gibt…Ich sehe auch nur in der Zusammenlegung diverser Server eine kurzfristige Besserung der „Oh, guck mal, ein anderer „Spieler!“ Erfahrungen! Versteht mich nicht falsch, Ich habe kein Problem damit stundenlang Quests zu machen oder PQ´s zu grinden nur ist das meiner Ansicht nach nicht Sinn und Zweck dieses Spiels geschweige denn der PVP-Charakter, den WAR so ausmacht! 

Ich spiele zur Zeit auf Hergig auf Seiten der Ordnung und habe auf Averland einen Zerstörungs-Char..Sowohl auf Hergig als auch auf Averland habe Ich die Erfahrung gemacht in der letzten Zeit, dass Die SZ wesentlich seltener aufgehen als noch vor einigen Wochen und das obwohl die „Server-Auslastung“ als „Mittel“ gekennzeichnet wird…Ich habe auch schon mit einigen GM´s gesprochen und diese sagen einem fast immer das selbe…“Das Problem ist bekannt und wir erhoffen uns aus dem Transfer-System Besserung!“.

Ich hoffe, dass wenn Ich heute Abend Online gehe, deutlich öfter mal ein SZ aufgeht, weil Ich dann endlich effektiv weiterleveln könnte denn die Mischung machts…Ich grinde die PQ´s des Equips wegen und melde mich nebenbei immer mal im SZ an! Diese spielweise macht Spaß und ich bin kein Powerlevler, da ich bisher auch noch nicht, den Char gefunden habe mit dem Ich vierzig werden möchte! Ich habe mit einem meiner höheren Chars die Erfahrung gemacht, dass in den T4-Gebieten deutlich öfter SZ´s aufgehen, was klar ist, weil es mittlerweile einfach mehr 40iger gibt nur finde Ich, dass die T2-T3 Szenarien einfach zu selten aufgehen und meiner Ansicht nach wäre ein ähnliches System wie bei WOW, nämlich Realm übergreifende BG´s doch hier interessanter…

Ich habe mitgemacht wie Funcom AOC versaut hatte zu Beginn und viele Spieler verjagt hat und Ich habe hier auch bei Mythic bzw. GOA Angst, dass der Spieler, der WOW gewohnt ist und in WAR eine „Zwischen-Addon-Ablenkung“ gesucht hat nicht zum bleiben bewegt werden kann wenn diese Dinge, die WAR ausmachen sollten einfach nicht genügend erfahrbar sind, weil es an Spielern mangelt (wie gesagt T2-T3 Gebiete). Ich möchte hier auch noch mal sagen, dass Mythic durchaus einen tollen Job macht, weil sie in regelmäßigen, kurzen Abständen tolle Patches liefern und das Spiel sehr stabil läuft nur bitte nicht nachlassen und sich auf Abo-Zahlen ausruhen denn sonst kommt irgendwann das „Funcom“ erwachen…

Für alle die jetzt Flamen wollen:

Versucht mal konstruktiv mit geschriebener Information umzugehen und wenn ihr das nicht könnt: TROLLT EUCH!!!

Beste Grüße,

Fox


----------



## Syane (19. November 2008)

Das beste ist halt jezt noch den server zu wechseln.

Lieber noch am Anfang, es lvln ja noch ne Menge spieler.


----------



## grunzhart (19. November 2008)

@fox
flameflameflame







aber ansonsten schöner Beitrag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helevorn (19. November 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Das beste ist halt jezt noch den server zu wechseln.
> 
> Lieber noch am Anfang, es lvln ja noch ne Menge spieler.



ja sollte man machen. ich bin weg von nem geisterserver und auf carroburg neu angefangen. klar ist ätzend, aber 
die einzige chance noch was zu retten. es macht schon einen unterschied ob da 600 oder 6000 auf einem server sind.
ist natürlich nicht so einfach wenn man mit freunden/gilde gestartet ist und nun da hängt.

serverclustern MUSS kommen, die zustände auf einigen servern sind so nicht mehr akzeptabel

maximal 2 normale, 2 rvr, 1 rp und 1 rvr/rp server sollte es sein. das würde allem insgesamt gut tun.


----------



## Mindphreaker (19. November 2008)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Was nicht schwer ist.Was kam den in den letzn jahren an ''gute'' mmorpgs neben WoW raus?Hdro und WAR.
> Und beide sind neben WoW nicht wirklich erfolgreich.
> Aber wie gesagt, WAR ist meiner meinung nach ein gutes spiel, leider mit ''wenig'' spieler.



Ah, und hatte WoW bereits nach 2 Wochen 500.000 Spieler? Nein, weil WAR das bisher am schnellsten verkaufte MMORPG ist.
Und wie bereits erläutert merke ich nichts davon, dass wenig Spieler online sind.


----------



## Helevorn (19. November 2008)

Mindphreaker schrieb:


> Ah, und hatte WoW bereits nach 2 Wochen 500.000 Spieler? Nein, weil WAR das bisher am schnellsten verkaufte MMORPG ist.
> Und wie bereits erläutert merke ich nichts davon, dass wenig Spieler online sind.



nein weil du laut sig auf averland bist^^ klar da ist was los, es geht um die weniger vollen server. das problem ist eben das viele dort bereits kontakte/gilden etc. haben oder schon lvl30/40 und keine lust haben das nochmal zu machen. ist ja auch verständlich irgendwo.


----------



## Stampeete (19. November 2008)

Ist irgendwie traurig das sich hier alle nur an "-Flamen" (wie ich dieses Wort doch hasse...)
Jeder der mit WAR zum Start angefangen hat, bekommt die chance von seinem, vielleicht unter bevölkerten, Server zu wechseln. Alle die die jetzt erst Anfangen können sich gleich den richtigen aussuchen 
(wenn man sich vorher etwas informiert!)

Und dieser immer wiederkehrende Vergleich mit WOW ist doch einfach nur mist... Das sind zwei komplett verschiedene Spiele. Wobei euer WOW mit 100%iger wahrscheilichkeit auch nicht immer so war wie es jetzt ist!!!
WAR braucht vielleicht noch etwas zeit...mir gefällt es aber jetzt schon sehr gut! Die Lizenz ist aber auf keinen fall versaut worden, das Design ist jedenfalls sehr gut getroffen und die Atmosphäre kommt auch klasse rüber. Und wenn es euch nicht gefällt dann lasst es sein, spielt WOW oder sonst was... Aber kackt das Forum nicht mit ge"-Flame" voll!


----------



## Mindphreaker (19. November 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> nein weil du laut sig auf averland bist^^ klar da ist was los, es geht um die weniger vollen server. das problem ist eben das viele dort bereits kontakte/gilden etc. haben oder schon lvl30/40 und keine lust haben das nochmal zu machen. ist ja auch verständlich irgendwo.



Laut offizieller Homepage gibt es bald sogar die Möglichkeit von Gildentransfers um ganze Gilden auf einen anderen Server zu schaufeln. Kann man sich mehr Service erwarten?

Klar, beim Server-Cloning ist GOA etwas über Ihr Ziel hinausgeschossen. Prinzipiell war es ja keine schlechte Idee, doch sie hätten nicht so viele Server klonen dürfen. Vll. einen, max. 2.


----------



## clickrush (19. November 2008)

ich frage mich weshalb hier immer wieder leute auftauchen die WAR nicht mehr spielen. ist doch schön und gut, da geschmackssache. aber wir wollen in diesem forum eigentlich nichts mit denen zu tun haben.


----------



## risikofaktor (19. November 2008)

Ich frage mich eher was diese Leute hier noch suchen, wenn WAR doch soooo schlecht ist und so ein Mist, warum lese ich dann x Seiten über etwas was mich ja so garnicht interessiert?


----------



## Helevorn (19. November 2008)

Mindphreaker schrieb:


> Laut offizieller Homepage gibt es bald sogar die Möglichkeit von Gildentransfers um ganze Gilden auf einen anderen Server zu schaufeln. Kann man sich mehr Service erwarten?
> 
> Klar, beim Server-Cloning ist GOA etwas über Ihr Ziel hinausgeschossen. Prinzipiell war es ja keine schlechte Idee, doch sie hätten nicht so viele Server klonen dürfen. Vll. einen, max. 2.



ja und der service, wenn er kommt und funktioniert, ist dann nur eine faire sache. abwarten halt, mehr kann man nicht machen. oder eben account einfrieren und wenn es soweit ist wieder mitmachen. oder eben auf einem anderen server neu starten, dann sollte man allerdings den richtigen auswählen und vll nicht den x-ten destro sondern es mal als ordler versuchen.

das cloning ist nach hinten los gegangen, es haben zu wenig genutzt und es sind nach dem start einfach zu wenig neu auf diese server gekommen. da hat sich goa etwas übernommen das stimmt.


----------



## Thurgom (19. November 2008)

Lasst die Leute doch einfach reden und hört auf diese Diskussionen immer wieder zu unterstützen. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh wenn die ganzen Kiddies wieder zurück gehen, zu ihrem tollen WoW. Das ist nähmlich genau der Teil der Community, der den ganzen Tag nur im Forum rumheult, über Dinge die ihnen nicht passen. Aber jede Wette, dass es auch genau die Leute sind, die in der ganzen Zeit noch kein einziges Ticket geschrieben haben und gar nicht wollen, dass WAR sich verbessert, damit man weiter WoW in den Himmel loben und WAR schlecht reden kann... Ich schreibe fast täglich mindestens ein Ticket und viele Dinge, die ich bemängelt habe, wurden schon gefixt... Daran erkennt man ganz klar, dass WAR in die richtige Richtung geht und auf die Community hört, was aber nicht passieren kann, wenn man den ganzen Tag nur im Forum rumheult...

Also machts gut und nervt hier nicht rum. Wie ich gehört habe, habt ihr ja immerhin 3 Tage was zu tuhen, bis der Contend in WoW durchgespielt ist...


----------



## Stampeete (19. November 2008)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Also machts gut und nervt hier nicht rum. Wie ich gehört habe, habt ihr ja immerhin 3 Tage was zu tuhen, bis der Contend in WoW durchgespielt ist...



Rofl

WoW´ler lasst uns in ruhe weitermoschen! Spielt euer Spiel wir spielen unseres...

Jedem das seine halt!

*WAAAGH!*


----------



## Pacster (19. November 2008)

Mindphreaker schrieb:


> Ah, und hatte WoW bereits nach 2 Wochen 500.000 Spieler? Nein, weil WAR das bisher am schnellsten verkaufte MMORPG ist.
> Und wie bereits erläutert merke ich nichts davon, dass wenig Spieler online sind.





513k Einheiten von Wotlk am ersten Tag allein in Deutschland. Naja....hat ja alles mal klein angefangen...aber ob WAR jemals so groß wird? :-P


----------



## Sinsallajin (19. November 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eher was diese Leute hier noch suchen, wenn WAR doch soooo schlecht ist und so ein Mist, warum lese ich dann x Seiten über etwas was mich ja so garnicht interessiert?


genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt
Langeweile?? zu viel zeit?? ist das wow-forum auch voller War-spieler?? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Schwiegermutti (19. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Was denn? Was denn?Weniger provokativ?*JUNGE WACH AUF*!Das Game zockt kaum einer weils stinkelangweilig ist!Open PVP wie der TE sagt nahezu unmöglich.Scenarios deren Vorbild BGs bei WOW 1000 mal besser sind,immer nur das gleiche aufgeht und stundenlange Wartezeiten!Quest die gähnend langweilig sind,ne Performance die für diese Crap Grafik zum Himmel stinkt!!!
> 
> Nein,es zwingt Dich/Euch niemand WoW zu lieben.Ich fänds auch besser Blizz hätte vernünftige Konkurenz,ehrlich!Aber was GOA da abliefert ist Crap....und nichts anderes.Wenn ich PvP will das besser als das bei WoW ist zock ich die *kostenlose* Battlefield Reihe bzw Guild Wars.
> 
> Ich ärgere mich grün über die 48,- die ich hingeblättert hab für diesen *Mist*!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sehr schöner Beitrag der den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (19. November 2008)

Vadian schrieb:


> Naja das mit den Klassen ist so eine Sache, Warhammer hat 20 verschiedene die man in 3 verschiedenen Richtungen ausbauen kann, davon sind auf jeder Seite 10, jede klasse hat ihr gegenstück auf der Anderen Seite, was würde es bringen, wenn ich in Warhammer nen Tank totheilen könnte ? Bei WoW ist es klar das jeder jeden umboxen kann, es gibt auf jeder Seite die gleichen klassen, da ist das mit dem Balancing dann nur auf Rüstungsteilen ausgelegt und auch dort gibts ja bestimmte klassenspieler die weinen weil sie dies und das nicht können und ich sags mal frei raus, Pala können, konnten und werden nie schaden machen, das sind Kämpfer für die Kirche die können Heilen halten einigermassen viel aus und machen ein bisschen schaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lange nicht gespielt oder? 2500 DPS retie Pala und ich hab noch irgendwo den Screen. Sorry aber Blizzard hat mal wieder zu viel an den Schrauben gedreht aber egal. Hauptsache hier passiert das nicht sonst sind bald leere Server noch leerer


----------



## abszu (19. November 2008)

Sinsallajin schrieb:


> genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt
> Langeweile?? zu viel zeit?? ist das wow-forum auch voller War-spieler?? Fragen über Fragen



Nö, im WoW-Forum hats kaum wer nötig, über WAR oder andere zu lästern, dagegen wird hier in jedem 2. Beitrag über WoW hergezogen. Sowas provoziert halt Widerspruch...


----------



## Stampeete (19. November 2008)

Schwiegermutti schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Sehr schöner Beitrag der den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft
> ...



Mach doch nen Thread auf der heisst:"Mythic hat mich betrogen!"

Das War nicht den Umfang von WoW zum start haben würde war doch klar oder nicht? 
Falls nicht ist das ziemlich ignorant von euch... Das heisst aber noch lange nicht das man das Spiel nach 2 Monaten schon in den Foren zerreissen sollte... Wenn es gefällt bleibt dabei wenn nicht heult rum aber bitte erzählt es euren Müttern, das Mythic euch ja sooooo sehr verarscht habt und ihr euch jetzt ärgert das ihr 48€ in den Sand gesetzt habt... Ich lach mich tot. Wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seit warum kauft ihr euch dann ein Spiel?
Schonmal davon gehört das man sich vorab informieren kann?

->_*Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied!*_<-

*WOW WAR AUCH NICHT IMMER SO WIE ES JETZT IST!*

OUT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReDBullxx (19. November 2008)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Lasst die Leute doch einfach reden und hört auf diese Diskussionen immer wieder zu unterstützen. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh wenn die ganzen Kiddies wieder zurück gehen, zu ihrem tollen WoW. Das ist nähmlich genau der Teil der Community, der den ganzen Tag nur im Forum rumheult, über Dinge die ihnen nicht passen. Aber jede Wette, dass es auch genau die Leute sind, die in der ganzen Zeit noch kein einziges Ticket geschrieben haben und gar nicht wollen, dass WAR sich verbessert, damit man weiter WoW in den Himmel loben und WAR schlecht reden kann... Ich schreibe fast täglich mindestens ein Ticket und viele Dinge, die ich bemängelt habe, wurden schon gefixt... Daran erkennt man ganz klar, dass WAR in die richtige Richtung geht und auf die Community hört, was aber nicht passieren kann, wenn man den ganzen Tag nur im Forum rumheult...
> 
> Also machts gut und nervt hier nicht rum. Wie ich gehört habe, habt ihr ja immerhin 3 Tage was zu tuhen, bis der Contend in WoW durchgespielt ist...



/signed Du sprichst mir wie aus der Seele ^^


----------



## Visssion (19. November 2008)

ähm naja ich will ja nix sagen, aber wenn es wie in WOW wäre (mit realmpools) dann wäre das nicht mehr RVR!! Was heißt denn RVR weißte das überhaupt ? oO Erstmal nachdenken dann posten...


----------



## LoserOwner (19. November 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> ähm naja ich will ja nix sagen, aber wenn es wie in WOW wäre (mit realmpools) dann wäre das nicht mehr RVR!! Was heißt denn RVR weißte das überhaupt ? oO Erstmal nachdenken dann posten...



RvR gabs nur in DAoC, selbst in den BGs. In WAR findet zu 99% max. nur 10 vs 10 statt...


----------



## szell (19. November 2008)

Server Averland-Open rvr-von t1-t4 is immer was los.
/vote for close


----------



## Fox82 (19. November 2008)

Don´t feed the Troll!


----------



## Stampeete (19. November 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> RvR gabs nur in DAoC, selbst in den BGs. In WAR findet zu 99% max. nur 10 vs 10 statt...



Das ist so nicht richtig, oder du bist immer zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort bzw rennst mit den falschen leuten rum!


----------



## Mordrach (19. November 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> RvR gabs nur in DAoC, selbst in den BGs. In WAR findet zu 99% max. nur 10 vs 10 statt...



Genau DAS ist der größte Fehler von WAR! Stimme ich vollkommen zu.


----------



## Rico5 (19. November 2008)

szell schrieb:


> Server Averland-Open rvr-von t1-t4 is immer was los.
> /vote for close




Heyho, 

ich spiele seit anfang an auf Bolgasgrad Destro mitlerweile bin ich 30 (mehrere 20er twinks) und sehr am schwanken dem Server den Rücken zu zukehren,

kann doch nicht sein dass ich fast ausschließlich am WE oder unter der Wochen zwischen 15 und 0.30 gescheit zocken kann. 

Derzeit geht ab 1 uhr garnichts mehr auf, weden sc noch findet man Leute für ÖQ`s oder die spärlich gesähten Inis.

Also wenn das so weitergeht bin ich wohl oder übel gezwungen auch aufzuhören und zu wolrd of farmcraft zurück zukehren, klar nachts um 1 ist da auch wesentlich weniger los als untertags nur kann ich dort wenigstens noch ETWAS machen und zwar nicht nur matz farmen oder alle questen wie derzeit leider in WAR. 

Ich bin total überzeugt vom war-Spielprinzip nur funktioniert dies leider ohne genügend Gegen- oder Mitspieler und das zerstört den Spielspass absolut. Desweiteren habe ich Null Bock alle halbe Jahr den Server zu wechseln nur weil sich die COmm. größten teils auf die ganz großen Server verzogen hat. 

Ich bin dafür die Sache nicht so halbherzig anzugehen sondern rigoros mind. 50% wenn nicht sogar 75 % der Server zu schließen und die leute auf vielleicht 8 wirklich vollen Servern zusammen zu legen. Auf kurz oder lang gesehn zerstört das die Comm weil einfach nciht jeder einsieht auf einem neuem Server anzufangen. Richtig behoben werden kann auch mit den Transvers das Prob nicht da dort zu wenige Server auswählbar sind. 

Gruß
Rico


----------



## CptChicken (19. November 2008)

Es ist traurig aber wahr, wenn man zu der Randgruppe derer gehört denen sich der Magen zusammenzieht wenn sie Spielernamen wir ROFLKILLA und ROXXOR94 sehen, hat man die Wahl zwischen einem komplett leeren Server (Kemmler) und einem nahezu leeren Server (Huss). Auf Egrimm (Open RvR/ RP) habe ich einen 35er Schwarzork bei dem in einer Stunde zwischen 2-3 Szenarien aufgehen. Und das zwischen 19:00 und 21:00 Uhr, zumidest gestern.

Auf Kemmler ging gestern im T2 innerhalb 1,5h kein einziges Szenario zwischen 21:00 und 22:30 auf. Die Begründung, dass ja alle schon ein viel höheres Level haben stimmt so nicht ganz da das T1 noch halbwegs regelmäßig aufging.

Klar kann man auf den 3 großen Servern spielen aber wenn man jahrelang Warhammer als Tabletop gespielt hat blutet einem das Herz bei dem Anblick von lollenden Hüpferzmagiern. 

Ich hoffe ebenfalls dass viele Server zusammengelegt werden. Lieber nenne ich meine Chars um (falls es bereits meinen Namen beim Zielserver gibt) als dass ich noch weiterhin in einer Geisterwelt ein PvP ausgerichtetes Spiel spiele.

WoW ist definitiv keine Alternative da ich das PvItem satt habe und endlich mal wieder eine anständige Community vorfinde. WAR ist genau was ich mir vorgestellt habe nur dass es eben noch etwas "komprimiert" werden muss.


----------



## Ashgard (19. November 2008)

Also manchmal frage ich mich schon, mit welcher rosa Brille hier die WoW-Fanboys rumhüpfen.

Hallo, ich denke in den knapp 2 Monaten seit ich nicht mehr WoW spiele hat sich an Nachstehendem 
absolut nichts geändert, Server: Rat von Dalaran (seit der online ging, 4 Monate nach WoW-Release).

1. BGs vor den Realmpools. Alle heiligen Zeiten mal Warsong & Arathi, Wartezeiten zwischen
20 Minuten bis über 1 Stunde.
2. Alterac?!? WTF, das ging praktisch nie auf, nicht mal am Wochenende. Wenns aber zufällig mal
aufging, 20 Stunden Massenschlachten. Geil.
3. Realmpools. Praktisch nur mehr Alterac, sinnloses Aneinandervorbeireiten mit Ehremaximierung
für Epixs. Und wehe wehe, es haben mal paar Leute sowas wie eine Defense probiert, dann gingen
die ersten "Das Game dauert länger als 15 Minuten"-Leaver, weil ja die Ehre zu wenig wurde.
4. BC und Auge des Sturms, looool. Jo, ne, das ging nichtmal an den Sturm-Wochenende vernünftig
auf.


----------



## Ceradon (19. November 2008)

... was wünsch ich mir die Zeiten von Ultima Online und Dark Age of Camlot zurück als dieses ganze Mainstream-Volk noch nicht unter uns war ...

Traurig ist's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Ceradon


----------



## Bladirus (19. November 2008)

Ich spiele selbst auf Huss (Zerstörung) und da ich halt das RP auf der anderen Seite testen wollte habe ich mir 'n paar Twinks auf Kemmler gemacht (Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Da ist im T2 Tote Hose. Ich würd mich wirklich über ne Serverzusammenlegung freuen nur hoff ich das man dann Ordnung UND Destro haben darf, ich will mich jetzt nicht für eine Seite entscheiden wenn ich RP betreiben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batzenbaer (19. November 2008)

Also zu den gut gemeinten Ratschlägen einiger,kann ich nur folgendes bemerken:
Geh doch auf nen vollen Server-negativ,ich hab nicht 2 Monate in den Char investiert um ihn dann einzustampfen
Werd erstmal lvl.40,da siehts ganz anders aus-negativ,bin lvl.40 und im T4 ist noch weniger los,als zu meiner Zeit in den anderen Tiers
Such Dir ein paar Gildies und raide einfach was-Beeep Zonk,ich kann nix raiden wenn T4 komplett der Ordnung gehört(stand 20:30 gestern und bis 23:00 änderte sich daran nix)
Das ich auf nem leeren Server bin,ist auch nicht meine Schuld.Wissensburg ging am 18.09. live,also am Tag des Releases und genau da hab ich auch dort angefangen.
Was ich bemängel ist,dass der Servertransfer immernoch noch nicht möglich ist,auf den US Servern aber schon seit Wochen.

Mir helfen auch keine "tollen"Events die Zeit bis zum Transfer zu überbrücken,weil wie beim Hexennachtevent man dafür auch Gegner braucht.
Die gibs aber auf Wissensburg nicht,wo der Counter in Caledorn die ganze Zeit auf 0/0 stand.

Dann noch was in eigener Sache:
Warum werd ich in einem WAR Forum mit WoW belästigt?Ich hab mit diesem Spiel vor 4 Jahren abgeschlossen und falls ich darüber was willen wollte,
brauch ich mir nur ne Gamestar zu kaufen.
Egal was ich spiele...Vanguard,AoC oder nun WAR,überall denken manche mich würde WoW in irgend einer Weise interessieren
und ich müsste ja auch alles darüber in Foren anderer Spiele erfahren.
Dem ist NICHT so!!!!!!!!Ich will nix darüber lesen,weder hier noch in anderen Foren die nicht explizit für WoW-Spieler angelegt wurden.
Verstanden soweit?

Wieviel Beiträge hatten überhaupt etwas mit dem Thema zu tun?Es sind doch bestimmt unter 20%. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (19. November 2008)

Ceradon schrieb:


> ... was wünsch ich mir die Zeiten von Ultima Online und Dark Age of Camlot zurück als dieses ganze Mainstream-Volk noch nicht unter uns war ...
> 
> Traurig ist's
> 
> ...


SIGNED!


----------



## clickrush (19. November 2008)

Ceradon schrieb:


> ... was wünsch ich mir die Zeiten von Ultima Online und Dark Age of Camlot zurück als dieses ganze Mainstream-Volk noch nicht unter uns war ...
> 
> Traurig ist's
> 
> ...



das klingt sehr elitär. ich für meinen teil habe erst mit wow angefangen mmorpgs zu spielen. für mich ist WAR ein geniales spiel. nur schon das spielerniveau steigt von woche zu woche. auf egrimm (spiele auf destro seite) werden die kriegstrupps immer organisierter und es wird auch lustiges ausprobiert. die ordies haben sich in letzter zeit echt am riemen gepackt und stellen (obwohl unterzahl) einen ernst zunehmenden gegner für uns dar. ingame seh ich eigentlich nichts von wegen mainstream volk usw. kommt vlt auch daher dass ich auf nem rp-orvr-server spiel.


----------



## Smie (19. November 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Und das auch auf Servern, deren Belegung jetzt als "mittel" angezeigt werden, was vor der Erweiterung der Kapazitäten übrigens einem "hoch" bis "sehr hoch" entsprochen haben dürfte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo kann man nachlesen das die Serverkapazitäten erweitert wurden? Ich habe es bisher nur hier im Forum gelesen.


----------



## Salute (19. November 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> 513k Einheiten von Wotlk am ersten Tag allein in Deutschland. Naja....hat ja alles mal klein angefangen...aber ob WAR jemals so groß wird? :-P




Oh der WAR-Kenner höhstpersönlich. 

Gibt es WoW seit WotlK? Nein glaube nicht, es fing auch klein an und WAR hatte im Gegensatz dazu einen viel besseren Start. Darum gings es ihm nehme ich an.


Was machst du überhaupt hier? Du mit einer Taste-5-Spieler-puller-Profi. Ab ins WoW-Forum zu deinem Kumpel "Schattenpuder"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (19. November 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> RvR gabs nur in DAoC, selbst in den BGs. In WAR findet zu 99% max. nur 10 vs 10 statt...



also ich weiss nicht, aber auf middenland hab ich jeden tag die möglichkeit open rvr zu spielen, und es treffen zu 90% mehr als 2kriegstrupps aufeinander. 
nur das problem von vielen, was ich hier auch schon angesprochen habe, sie wollen alles in den arsch geblasen bekommen. 
"kein kriegstrupp offen? hier geht ja garnichts!" 
also ich hab 3 mal selber einen kriegstrupp organisiert. die ersten 2 gruppen waren so schnell voll, nichtmal 10minuten und wir konnten die erste gegenwehr leisten oder die erste burg angreifen. wenn die leute sehen, dass sich was bewegt, dann sind sie alle sofort dabei. in windeseile ist der KT voll und es wird ein zweiter geöffnet. 
so einfach KÖNNTE es sein, auch für euch. man muss nur mal etwas initiative zeigen. und auch wenn viele leute das chatsystem bemäkeln, ich finde es in verbindung mit der gruppensuche einfach nur klasse. 
und das argument, dass man keine lust mehr hat n neuen char anzufangen, weil man schon einen auf lvl40 gebracht hat, lass ich nicht gelten. man hat ja schliesslich nicht erst mit lvl40 gemerkt, dass der server schlecht bevölkert ist. mein zelot auf moot wäre jetzt sicherlich auch schon lvl40...wahrscheinlich mit rufrang 20 maximal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedenfalls gilt hier auch wieder: initiative ist gefragt. hab meinen 25er zeloten stehen lassen und mittlerweile einen 28er zeloten mit rr28 auf middenland. ich habe den wechsel zu keinem zeitpunkt bereut. 
mfg

&#8364;


Salute schrieb:


> Was machst du überhaupt hier? Du mit einer Taste-5-Spieler-puller-Profi. Ab ins WoW-Forum zu deinem Kumpel "Schattenpuder"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hahaha...ich habs auch gelesen, worauf du anspielst. ja, vielleicht sind die wow spieler ja mittlerweile so verblödet, dass sie immer angerannt kommen, wenn einer eine bestimmte taste drückt. ich weiss es nicht. hab wow 3monate lang ab release gespielt, dann wurde es mir zu öde. vielleicht hätte ich auch mal DIE TASTE drücken müssen um n paar feindliche spieler zu pullen. 
sowas nenne ich crowd control deluxe. man löst einen lichtimpuls auf dem monitor des gegners aus, der ihn veranlasst auf einen zuzustürmen. daumen hoch...
mfg

&#8364;2:


illskill schrieb:


> Kommt halt auf Middenland da ist was los! Aber bitte auf die Ordnungs-Seite!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja, stimme dir zu. viel feind viel ehr´ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 möchte auch lieber einen ausgeglichenen server, gibt dickere und längere schlachten...hehehe.


----------



## illskill (19. November 2008)

Kommt halt auf Middenland da ist was los! Aber bitte auf die Ordnungs-Seite! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solmyr62 (19. November 2008)

Smie schrieb:


> Wo kann man nachlesen das die Serverkapazitäten erweitert wurden? Ich habe es bisher nur hier im Forum gelesen.



Es gab ein Statement von Sterntaler (dt. Community-Manager), dass die Kapazität in den ersten Releasewochen vervielfacht wurden. Stand im onlinewelten-Forum und kann dort auch noch nachgelesen werden. Ich konnte es auch feststellen, denn nach den teilweise irren Warteschlangen gab es binnen einer Woche keine Wartezeit mehr. Und das lag kaum daran, dass ein Großteil der Spieler abgewandert wäre. So schnell reagiert eine Spielermasse erfahrungsgemäß nicht.


----------



## CptChicken (19. November 2008)

Super! Inzwischen wirkt sich die "große Leere" auch auf die Events aus.

Egrimm (Chaos) - Lvl. 18 - Fabrik ging den ganzen Abend über 1x auf.

Egrimm (Chaos) - Lvl. 35 - Fabrik ging zwischen 19:00 Uhr und 21:00 Uhr 0x auf.

Kemmler (Ordnung) - Lvl. 15 - Fabrik ging zwischen 17:00 Uhr und 19:00 0x auf.


Wann findet endlich der Servertransfer statt? Wenn das so weiter geht verlieren sie nur noch mehr Spieler und das Problem verschlimmert sich noch.

Es ist doch keine Schande leere Server zu schließen und die darauf spielenden Spieler auf andere Server zu verlegen.


----------



## Allfatha (19. November 2008)

Um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich mittlerweile auch, dass WAR wirklich nachlässt, was den Spielspass angeht (zumindest was mich angeht). Bolgasgrad ist zwar nicht leer aber dennoch, die Quests reichen nicht aus um vernünftig zu leveln, die SC`s gehen sehr schleppend auf und wenn sie mal aufgehen und das eigene Team es verblödelt geht man unter Umständen auch mal mit 1k ep da raus, Zeitveraschwendung!!!!
Offenes PvP einfach nur schrecklich, gezerge wird unterstützt, Stammgruppen aber habe ich bisher im open noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Die Klassen im Spiegelfall sind äußerst unfair gestaltet worden BW und Sorc, Hexi und Witch, könnte ellenlang so weitermachen. Ich dachte, WAR würde mit einem verbesserten DaoC aufwarten aber im Prinzip bleibt wohl DaoC untoppable. Eigentlich habe ich auch die Nase voll von diesem WoW geschleppe, muss aber gestehen, dass der Reitz bei WotlK schon vorhanden ist durczh die Flaute bei WAR.
Momentan bleibe ich noch eisern bei WAR, in der Hoffnung es wird sich noch was BALD ändern aber meine Motivation schwindet zusehens.
Hoffe, die bekommen bald ihren Hintern hoch und machen mal Nägel mit Köpfen!!!
so long....


----------



## Voodoopeople (19. November 2008)

Xezzu schrieb:


> 2. SC´s mit 3 vs 8 brechen automatisch ab .... also vollkommen *an den Haaren herbeigezogen*



Das ich auf dieses SC was 60 Sekunden ging 2 Stunden gewartet habe ist dir nicht klar nehme ich an.

Aber Hauptsache man konnte mal wieder klug koten....


----------



## Ashgard (19. November 2008)

Ceradon schrieb:


> ... was wünsch ich mir die Zeiten von Ultima Online und Dark Age of Camlot zurück als dieses ganze Mainstream-Volk noch nicht unter uns war ...
> 
> Traurig ist's
> 
> ...



Mit dem Gameplay von Ultima Online wären 11 Millionen Blizzard-Fanboys hilflos überfordert. Ich kann mich da an Events in Moonglow und so erinnern das würde glatt den geistigen Horizont massiv überfordern.

Im Gegensatz zum Bodensatz des MMORPGs haben wir vor 2 Jahren MC und BWL ohne TS gemacht. Und DAS ist etwas, worauf ich heute noch stolz bin.

Und ja, ich habe WoW geliebt damals und "es war was". Und NEIN, Luschking ist nicht das, was ich November 2003 angefangen habe.


----------



## Voodoopeople (19. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Warum muss eigentlich jeder einzelne, der WAR aus was-auch-immer-für-Gründen den Rücken kehrt, einen seltsamen Thread mit reißerischem Titel verfassen, in der Hoffnung dass ihm möglichst viele andere nach dem Lesen des Threads nachfolgen? Nach dem Motto: Hab ich keinen Spaß, hat ihn keiner.
> 
> 
> GOA hat nach anfänglichem Meckern über zuwenig Server in EU Serverkapazitäten für eine viel größere Anzahl an Spielern bereitsgestellt, jetzt wird geflamed es sei viel zu viel. Wie man's macht, ist es falsch
> ...



Wo steht was von aufhören im ersten Beitrag? Nicht interpretieren sondern lesen und verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hör doch nicht auf, vorallem nicht 2 Monate nach Release. Zulang auf das Spiel gewartet und es macht Spass. Doch wenn wir zu 5 Einen umhauen und das gern solang bis er keinen Ruf mehr gibt nennt das der Umgeboxte dann ganken. Ich dagegen will nur Rang und Rufrang in Waage halten...


----------



## 999 (19. November 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Wo steht was von aufhören im ersten Beitrag? Nicht interpretieren sondern lesen und verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm sowas soll es auch geben /aja in WaR kannst ihn bis unendlichkeit umhauen / das mit dem ruf war doch nen anderes game


----------



## Voodoopeople (19. November 2008)

999 schrieb:


> hm sowas soll es auch geben /aja in WaR kannst ihn bis unendlichkeit umhauen / das mit dem ruf war doch nen anderes game



dann hau doch einen mal zu 5 10 mal um...  und dann überdenk deinen Kommentar nochmal

oder willst du 1 Ruf als farmenswert bezeichnen?


----------



## Klos1 (20. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Was denn? Was denn?Weniger provokativ?*JUNGE WACH AUF*!Das Game zockt kaum einer weils stinkelangweilig ist!Open PVP wie der TE sagt nahezu unmöglich.Scenarios deren Vorbild BGs bei WOW 1000 mal besser sind,immer nur das gleiche aufgeht und stundenlange Wartezeiten!Quest die gähnend langweilig sind,ne Performance die für diese Crap Grafik zum Himmel stinkt!!!
> 
> Nein,es zwingt Dich/Euch niemand WoW zu lieben.Ich fänds auch besser Blizz hätte vernünftige Konkurenz,ehrlich!Aber was GOA da abliefert ist Crap....und nichts anderes.Wenn ich PvP will das besser als das bei WoW ist zock ich die *kostenlose* Battlefield Reihe bzw Guild Wars.
> 
> ...



Lol...PVP in Wow ist der größte Dreck. Die Grafik in Wow ist der größte Dreck. Warhammers Grafik ist auch nichts besonderes, aber immer noch besser als in Wow. Wartezeiten sind auf meinem Server ca. 1-5 Minuten.
Quests in Warhammer und Wow gleichen sich wie ein Ei dem anderen. Wo ist in Wow denn eine einfallsreiche Quest zu finden. Und was an den 4 Szenarien in Wow so toll sein soll, daß will sich mir auch nicht erschließen.

Alterac war ganz cool. Warsong,  Arathi oder auch Auge des Sturms oder wie es hieß waren nach wenigen Monaten nur noch zum gähnen. Und was bleibt sonst noch so PVP-mäßig? Mmh...jo, eigentlich garnichts.
Arena kannst du eh in Tonne kloppen.


Aber naja, jedem das seine. Also dir viel Spass in World of Farmcraft.


----------



## Niburu (20. November 2008)

Die Leute denen es nicht gefällt sollen in 2-3 Monaten nochmal lang schaun oder so. Auf Bolgasgrad im T4 von 14 bis 22 Uhr Schlachten geschlagen und es war einfach nur geil, so langsam tut sich da was. Manche Spiele funktionieren halt nur mit Mit/Gegenspieler da machen die Spieler das Spiel und nicht irgend eine Instanz wo alles vorgegeben ist....erwähnte ich schon das WAr einen schön spannenden PvE Teil hat (Also der letzte Boss Bastionstreppe ist doch sehr groß und beeindruckend). Jeder spielt sein´s mir macht das Spiel seit einer Woche wieder richtig Spass da jetzt so langsam Leben in die Bude kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja fangt auf *Bolgasgrad* an der Server ist toll :-)


----------



## Acuria (20. November 2008)

Boah wenn ich das schon wieder alles Lese.

Errinnert mich in etwa an die Zeit als AOC rauskam, haben auch alle erst gebrüllt lasst unser Spiel in ruhe und dann 2 Monate später?!

Richtig, leere Server.


Ich habe War am anfang testen können und war Enttäuscht, entsetzt und Schockiert was meine Persönlichen Eindrücke angingen.
Nun habe ich es gekauft, frisch aus dem Handel wo die meisten Packungen schon Staub gefangen hatten.

Es läuft jetzt Laggfreier, ist aber immernoch total Grottig.


Ihr redet die ganze Zeit davon das World of Warcraft so schlecht sei was pvp angeht, ist es in WAR soviel besser?
Also ich finde nicht.
Wow habe eine solche Kitschige Grafik, hehe, erstmal gut zu wissen das WAR in Schwarz- Weiß ist und nicht bunt wa ;-)
Also ich habe sofort feststellen müssen das WAR sehr unserem Wow ähnelt und hätte War das Gameplay die Spielttiefe und die Gefüllten Server wäre es fast eine kleine Alternative geworden.


Ich spreche hier nur von meinen Eindrücken und muss sagen das:

Wenn ich irgendwo WAR Plakate rumhängen sehe, ich erbrechen könnte.
Wow ist mittlerweile auch nicht besser, das Spiel ist wirklich Klasse aber die Com ist der letzte Scheiß geworden.



Für mich ist es vorbei mit dem War/Wow/Aoc dreck, jetzt wird halt nix gezockt und gewartet bis was nettes rauskommt was begeister kann.


----------



## Mindphreaker (20. November 2008)

Auf so einen Thread sollte man im Grunde genommen gar nicht antworten.

Vote for close.


----------



## Fox82 (20. November 2008)

Ich find es irgendwie sau lustig..."erinnert mich an AOC..."...da kann ich nur zu sagen, wenn die Leute damals "durchhaltevermögen" gehabt hätten was AOC angeht, dann wären die Server niemals so leer gefegt gewesen, auch wenn das Spiel extrem verbugged...Genau da liegt der Hund aber begraben: "Durchhaltevermögen" und die eigene "Einstellung" zu einer MMO-Neuerscheinung...Ich orakle jetzt mal, dass JEDES MMO welches nach WOW erscheinen wird und erschienen ist so seine lieben Probleme damit hat die Spieler von seinen inneren und äußeren Werten zu überzeugen weil wir bei WOW von einem "ausgereiften" Spiel sprechen und Spiele wie WAR oder AOC klar am Anfang nicht so "spieltief" sind wie es WOW MITTLERWEILE ist!

Ich habe WOW seit der Beta gezockt und muss euch sagen, dass WOW einiges an Features nicht hatte, die es jetzt hat und im Vergleich zu WAR ist WAR schon bei erscheinen wesentlich ausgereifter gewesen als es WOW zum selben Zeitpunkt war! 

WAR macht vieles richtig und das gros der Spieler, die nicht gerafft haben, das WAR auch gar kein WOW sein will haben sich gott sei dank wieder in ihren "Fanboy" Laufstall verdrückt!

Der Vergleich WAR vs. WOW hinkt in meinen Augen eh, weil Ich ja auch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleiche...Gut beides ist Obst und hat eine ähnliche Form aber eine Birne schmeckt eben einfach anders als ein Apfel!

Denkt mal drüber nach!

Amen


----------



## Salute (20. November 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ihr redet die ganze Zeit davon das World of Warcraft so schlecht sei was pvp angeht, ist es in WAR soviel besser?
> Also ich finde nicht.




Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass du damit eventuel überfordert bist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norrit (20. November 2008)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich WAR vs. WOW hinkt in meinen Augen eh, weil Ich ja auch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleiche...Gut beides ist Obst und hat eine ähnliche Form aber eine Birne schmeckt eben einfach anders als ein Apfel!


erinnert mich an den Witz mit dem Falschfahrer auf der Autobahn der im Radio die Warnung wegen seinem Falsch fahren hört und sich denkt, das es nicht ein Falschfahrer ist sondern hunderte!

btw., PvP ist weder in WAR noch in WoW gut! hüben wie drüben findet in Randomgruppen meist nur ein dummes gezerge statt ohne jeden Anspruch! Motto hierbei ist, Hirn ausschalten und druff! Wer PvP mit etwas Anspruch spielen will kann dies eigneltich nur mit einer Stammgruppe erreichen, was zur Folge hat das man noch länger auf das Betreten eines BGs oder Szenarios warten darf! Wenn man glück hat trifft man dann auch auf ne Stammgruppe und bekommt mal einen spannenden Kampf, ansonsten gewinnt man in wenigen Minuten und darf wieder ewig warten!


----------



## Iodun (20. November 2008)

also ich spiele beide spiele. was das pvp angeht hat WAR WOW schon was voraus allein schon weil bei wow (wie ich vor nem halben jahr schon gepredigt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 80 % todesritter im bg sind seit lichking. hat auch seine vorteile irgendwie kann diese imbaklasse nur von der selben imbaklasse in den boden gestampft werden. nichts desto trotz ist WAR im PvP (RvR) schon anspruchsvoller weil man da irgenwie nachdenken muss wnn man nicht in nem gemetzel enden will. WAR haqt auch wesentlich mehr auswahl an Szenarien als WOW bgs hat (naja gehen immer die selben auf aber wird seinen grund haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und was eure sorgen mit dem open RvR angeht kann ich mich nur einem poster hier anschließen und sagen lasst die serverwechsel kommen. ich denke das wird nicht mal kostenpflichtig weil die das den gamern nicht antun wollen. und spätestens ab da könnt ihr selbst enscheiden wo ihr den hintern voll kriegen wollt. warscheinlich gibts dann auch wieder wartezeiten für manche server.


----------



## pulla_man (20. November 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Was denn? Was denn?Weniger provokativ?*JUNGE WACH AUF*!Das Game zockt kaum einer weils stinkelangweilig ist!Open PVP wie der TE sagt nahezu unmöglich.Scenarios deren Vorbild BGs bei WOW 1000 mal besser sind,immer nur das gleiche aufgeht und stundenlange Wartezeiten!Quest die gähnend langweilig sind,ne Performance die für diese Crap Grafik zum Himmel stinkt!!!
> 
> Nein,es zwingt Dich/Euch niemand WoW zu lieben.Ich fänds auch besser Blizz hätte vernünftige Konkurenz,ehrlich!Aber was GOA da abliefert ist Crap....und nichts anderes.Wenn ich PvP will das besser als das bei WoW ist zock ich die *kostenlose* Battlefield Reihe bzw Guild Wars.
> 
> ...



auch für dich nochmal, denn du scheinst nicht begreifen zu wollen, GOA hat mit der entwicklung und programmierung des spiels genauso wenig zu tun wie du mit vernünftiger ausdrucksweise.
das spiel wird von mythic entwickelt und programmiert und haste nicht gesehen. GOA is nur für den vertrieb und die bereitstsellung der server im europäischen raum zuständig.

also is dein GOA flame schon mal fürn poppes


----------



## Ohties (20. November 2008)

ich empfinde die server aber auch als recht leer, gerade im vergelich zu anderen MMO's. 
teilweise liegts an der menge der server und teilweise aber auch, dass die gebiete in sich recht groß sind und sich dann noch auf zwei fraktionen in jew. drei völkerstränge aufteilen. daher meine vermutung, es sind nicht sooowenig leute, die verteilen sich nur auch ziemlich und dadurch wirkt es recht leer. das ist nicht DER faktor, aber auch einer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zudem dann noch szenarios und open-pvp. gerade deshalb denke ich auch es war ein fehler soviele server bereit zu stellen.

ansonsten kann ich nur jedem empfehlen: mal locker durch die hose atmen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wow, aoc, war, etc haben alle ihre aspekte und denn gibts da leute die finden die gut und andere nicht. aber sich hier zu stressen, zu flamen, usw. wegen diesem digitalen zeitvertreib (und sorry aber mehr isses nicht und wenn doch, läuft da was schief) ist energie- und hormonverschwendung.


----------



## Niko78 (20. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Lol...PVP in Wow ist der größte Dreck. Die Grafik in Wow ist der größte Dreck. Warhammers Grafik ist auch nichts besonderes, aber immer noch besser als in Wow. Wartezeiten sind auf meinem Server ca. 1-5 Minuten.
> Quests in Warhammer und Wow gleichen sich wie ein Ei dem anderen. Wo ist in Wow denn eine einfallsreiche Quest zu finden. Und was an den 4 Szenarien in Wow so toll sein soll, daß will sich mir auch nicht erschließen.
> 
> Alterac war ganz cool. Warsong,  Arathi oder auch Auge des Sturms oder wie es hieß waren nach wenigen Monaten nur noch zum gähnen. Und was bleibt sonst noch so PVP-mäßig? Mmh...jo, eigentlich garnichts.
> ...



Und ich sage: Warhammer ist der größte Dreck. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werdet bei WAR nun halt Abend für Abend die gleichen Dinge machen und viel Spaß bei der Abwechslung, die sich eigentlich nie ändern wird. ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (20. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Und ich sage: Warhammer ist der größte Dreck.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm.... machen wir in WoW nicht auch die selben Dinge abend für abend? BG, Instanzen, Raiden, Questen. Wüsste nicht wo da der großartige Unterschied ist. ^^


----------



## Bladirus (20. November 2008)

Ich bin für Serverzusammenlegung und das man auf RP-Servern gleichzeitig Ordnung und Zerstörungscharakter spielen/haben darf.


----------



## Ireas (20. November 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Mit dem Gameplay von Ultima Online wären 11 Millionen Blizzard-Fanboys hilflos überfordert. Ich kann mich da an Events in Moonglow und so erinnern das würde glatt den geistigen Horizont massiv überfordern.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum Bodensatz des MMORPGs haben wir vor 2 Jahren MC und BWL ohne TS gemacht. Und DAS ist etwas, worauf ich heute noch stolz bin.
> 
> Und ja, ich habe WoW geliebt damals und "es war was". Und NEIN, Luschking ist nicht das, was ich November 2003 angefangen habe.



ahjo, sehr interessant, du hast mc und bwl ohne ts gecleart ... sagt uns das was über deinen spielskill? ah nope ... sagt uns das was über die Fähigkeit einiger leute vor nem fight viel schreiben zu können über taktiken ... und damit ewig viel zeit verplempern, weils über ts viel effektiver gehen würd. Und erzähl mir net, dass eure raidleiter infight irgendwelche romane geschrieben haben. wenn ich da schon lese, bodensatz ... kommt mir die galle hoch.


----------



## clickrush (20. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Und ich sage: Warhammer ist der größte Dreck.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das gegenteil ist der fall. hab in wow seit release gespielt mc bwl danach auf 70 rauf und bis bt gekommen.
fazit: pve ist das repetitivste was ich neben zähneputzen und händewaschen kenne. es sind tatsächlich immer die gleichen encounter.

ich hab in wow auch bgs und arena (auch 2k. ohne leeching) gemacht und hab immer wieder festgestellt, dass pvp einfach viel anspruchsvoller und spannender ist. die gegner reagieren immer etwas anders.

in WAR wird dies auf die spitze getrieben. nicht in den szenarios, denn diese spielen sich den bgs sehr ähnlich. im ORvR kann man sich ständig neuen herausforderungen stellen. man weiss nie was einen erwartet.

sind in der burg schon gegner stationiert? wieviele? sollen wir das sfz einnehmen oder warten die schonwieder hinter dem hügel um einen überraschungsangriff zu machen? wann kommt endlich die verstärkung, unser tor ist schon zerstört und die tanks werden immer weiter zurückgedrängt? sollen wir einen ausfall wagen oder schwächt uns das zu sehr? werden wir die gegnerische verstärkung wie gewohnt am hintereingang abfangen können oder werden wir nur von einem hinterhalt abgelenkt? usw usw

alles erlebt und gespielt. also ist deine aussage definitiv falsch. ich behaupte sogar, dass du eigentlich nicht viel ahnung hast wovon du redest.


----------



## Niko78 (20. November 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Hmm.... machen wir in WoW nicht auch die selben Dinge abend für abend? BG, Instanzen, Raiden, Questen. Wüsste nicht wo da der großartige Unterschied ist. ^^



Klar machen wir die gleichen Dinge, wie in jedem anderen Spiel auch, weil es halt immer und immer wieder diese Wiederholung gibt.
Die Antwort war ja eigentlich für @Klos gedacht, weil der so schön flamen kann. ^^


----------



## Niko78 (20. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> das gegenteil ist der fall. hab in wow seit release gespielt mc bwl danach auf 70 rauf und bis bt gekommen.
> fazit: pve ist das repetitivste was ich neben zähneputzen und händewaschen kenne. es sind tatsächlich immer die gleichen encounter.
> 
> ich hab in wow auch bgs und arena (auch 2k. ohne leeching) gemacht und hab immer wieder festgestellt, dass pvp einfach viel anspruchsvoller und spannender ist. die gegner reagieren immer etwas anders.
> ...



Bleib am Teppich und ich habe sehr wohl viel Ahnung weil ich vor WoW sehr lange DAoC gespielt habe.


----------



## clickrush (20. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Bleib am Teppich und ich habe sehr wohl viel Ahnung weil ich vor WoW sehr lange DAoC gespielt habe.



dann nehme ich meine behauptung zurück. was auch nichts dran ändert dass man in WAR sehr viel abwechslung erleben kann.

deine aussage macht einfach wenig sinn. man könnte ja genau so gut sagen Fussbal ist immer das gleiche oder Schach... was natürlich überhaupt nicht stimmt. aber supermario ist immer das gleiche und jedes andere spiel, das keine spielergegner kennt.

grundsätzlich gilt: pvp ist im vergleich zu pve wandelbar spannend und herausfordernd. pve ist nur herausfordernd wenn ständig inhalte nachgepatcht werden, doch weil dies nicht genügend frequentiert geschehen kann, verteilt man einfach so wenige belohnungen, dass die spieler ihre items erst dann zusammengefarmt haben, wenn der nächste contentpatch ansteht.


----------



## Mikehoof (20. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Bleib am Teppich und ich habe sehr wohl viel Ahnung weil ich vor WoW sehr lange DAoC gespielt habe.



Na das heißt nicht das du Ahnung hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (20. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Bleib am Teppich und ich habe sehr wohl viel Ahnung weil ich vor WoW sehr lange DAoC gespielt habe.



Man kann ein spiel sehr lange spielen, ohne wirklich Ahnung von dem zu bekommen, was man da täglich macht.

Ich werde nie verstehen, wieso viele Spieler ungern in die Schule gehen, und keine Lust zum Lernen haben, auf der anderen Seite aber mit Herzensfreude immer und immer wieder in der selben Zusammensetzung den selben PVE-Content raiden.

PVE-Raids sind nichts anderes, als die Vorgehensweise der NPCs auswendig lernen (die reagieren ja immer gleich), und die entsprechenden eigenen Reaktionen entsprechend abzurufen.
Statt zu raiden kann ich ebenso ein Gedicht auswendig lernen, und nebenbei bei jedem Buchstaben "e", den ich aufsage, einmal kurz auf den Tisch zu trommeln (Reaktion).

Im PVP/RVR reagiert mein Gegner immer anders, die Teams sind anders zusammen gesetzt, unterschiedliche Schlachtfelziele sind gerade in der Hand der Gegner,etc.


----------



## Calvorn (20. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich sehe es genauso wie Othies.

Vielleicht könnte ja Mythic dem Alleinseinphänomen entgegenwirken, indem sie offene Questinstanzen(mit RvR) implementieren !?
Ich denke da immer an z.B. Sturmfeste oder Heulende Höhlen in EQ2...Da gab es immer gute Questbelohnungen und Schätze von Bossen, die dann immer sehr beliebte Besucherziele waren. PvP fand dort drinnen viel statt, und der Nervenkitzelfaktor war auch nie ohne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das nenne ich mal Spielermagnet.
Das vermisse ich ein wenig hier bei WAR. Das (RvR)Szenariengegrinde ist zwar spaßig aber doch irgendwie eher Action a lá Jump and Run. Die gesunde Mischung fehlt mir. Na ja, das Problem wurde ja bereits erkannt und die Programmierer sind wohl auch dran, laut anderen Beiträgen, die ich schon gelesen habe.
Tja, die großen und auch zahlreichen Gebiete tragen natürlich auch bei, wie schon erwähnt...
Wie wäre es mit einer Fähigkeit oder einem Gegenstand, der es ermöglicht, Gegner über eine gewisse Strecke aufzuspüren ? So etwas wie ein Tracker ?
(natürlich auch nur sehr bedingt einsetzbar / erhältlich oder nur von 2-4 Klassen anwendbar -->fördert Gruppenbildung)
Dann würden die Leute nicht so viel in den "endlosen Weiten" (die ich übrigens toll finde) aneinander vorbeilaufen --> mehr open RvR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Idee einen EP - Stop einzubauen, finde ich gar nicht so übel, auch wenn es für Newbies heißt, dass sie gegen gut ausgerüstete Twinks antreten müssten.
Diese Twinks füllen nämlich konstant eine Levelzone und tragen maßgeblich am "Leben" dieser Gebiete bei.
Also ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, noch nen Lowlevelchar nebenher zu spielen.


----------



## Llandaro (20. November 2008)

hmm was man so schon auf seite 1 liest is ja peinlich... besonders von den WoWlern...

1. Goa und Mythic haben sich natürlich dank EA an ein Zeitlimit zu setzen da man ja immer wieder hört das sie nicht fertig wurden kann man sich ja denken das EA da druck gemacht hat den dennen ist es egal ob die Jungs von Mythic und GOA fertig sind oder nicht!...

2. PVP, naja was soll ich sagen... WAR geht bis LVL 40 und WoW bis 80... bis man bei WoW PVP machen kann ist man alt und Grau und die level werden immer mehr angehoben... was eigendlich schwachsinn ist den level müssen nicht angehoben werden aber der grund dafür ist auch klar den die wollen die leute dazu zwingen im PVM rumzugurken... WAR hofft darauf das die leute schnell 40 sind damit diese schnell im RVR was machen... Mythic will nicht auf Items gehen sondern auf Klassen vielfallt... was die auch drauf haben... daher ist WAR definitiv besser als WoW was das PVP angeht!!! ist einfach fakt!!! darüber muss man nicht discutieren

3."Leere server" ist doch klar das am anfang viele angefangen haben mit WAR und damit wenig Warte zeiten zustande kommen haben die viele Server aufgemacht... jetzt wird natürlich angezeigt das auf einigen servern viele leute drauf sind und dann sind sie es nicht... aber so gesehen ist es im gegensatz zu anderen servern voller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit der zeit füllen sich einige server dann werden auch einige sever wieder dicht gemacht bzw zusammengeführt...
im mom gehts aber nicht da sich überall ungefähr gleich viele spieler aufhalten, erst wenn man sieht wo weniger leute zocken kann man server verbinden ohne viel aufwand.... bzw möglichts wenig aufwand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Grafik und Ruckeln... würde das ruckeln an der Grafik liegen würde es bei euch Ruckeln... bei mir ruckelt es eigendlich garnicht mehr... wender im RVR noch im BG oder sonstwo.... wenns noch ruckeln sollte würde ich sagen habt ihr scheiss rechner!!!... Ram hoch schrauben neue Grafikkarte und gut ist...
würdet ihr löesen was Buffed schon schrieb wegen Rucklern wüsstet ihr das 3-4 Gig ram gut sind.... um ruckelfrei rumzurennen... natürlich brauch man auch ne gescheite Graka un net ne olle Geforce 5er MX oder so... nein nehmt lieber ne 86er GT und sehe dar es ruckelt nicht...

Mythic hat die eher schlechte Grafik gewählt damit es im RVR nicht ruckelt aber die server machen eben noch nicht mit... da sie kein massen test gemacht haben dank EA(schätze ich mal da ja dann zuviele leute vornherein gesagt hätten "ich will PVM machen und net RVR also ab zu WoW") 
Mythic hat mit DAoC bewiesen das sie es drauf haben... man soll ihnen einfach mal bissi zeit geben und nicht wie EA druck machen...

DAoC hat auch nicht die super Grafik aber es hat ein funktionierendes RVR systhem (was im mom noch besser ist wie bei WAR aber das wird noch) 
was auchn grund ist wieso so wenig leute im RVR sind könnte sein das die WoWler noch nach Instancen suchen und PVM machen statt sich ins RVR zu stürzen!...  in WAR geht es nicht um Items sondern wie man spielt!!!... 

ich als Squigtreiba hab eigendlich genug probs im RVR da die Nahkämpfer ohne Probs an mich rankommen aber das wird noch das fehrnkämpfer richtig abräumen werden...
ich bin froh das es net so Imba Priester gibt wie bei WoW!!! hier sind heiler noch halbwegs heiler (könnten aber dennoch noch so sein wie bei DAoC den das waren voll Healer!)


nur rumjammern bringt auch nix... solang das RVR nicht so läuft kann man sich zumindest mal aufs PVM konzentrieren und sein Char in die Rente schicken(also Max level für die WoW gimps) ... 
man sieht ja auch das Mythic und Goa alles machen damit es besser läuft und alles was noch fehlt rein zu holen... und durch die ständigen updates kommen auch wieder alte fehler zum vorschein... und diese bügeln sie auch recht schnell wieder aus... man siehts ja heute... die server sind down wegen Server wartung und warscheinlich wird heut noch Hotfix kommen damit die server stabiler werden...

trinkt ne tasse tee und wartet ab!..... WoW war anfangs noch schlimmer und das liest man noch oft genug!


----------



## abszu (20. November 2008)

Llandaro schrieb:


> WoW war anfangs noch schlimmer und das liest man noch oft genug!



Eine Behauptung wird durch dauernde Wiederholung nicht wahrer - egal wie oft du sie liest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (20. November 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Eine Behauptung wird durch dauernde Wiederholung nicht wahrer - egal wie oft du sie liest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tatsache ist, das wow-pvp am anfang besser war als es jetzt ist. da ging noch openpvp was ab und man hat seinen gegner gekannt. auch später in den bgs, die am anfang nicht serverübergreifend waren.


----------



## Mikehoof (20. November 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Eine Behauptung wird durch dauernde Wiederholung nicht wahrer - egal wie oft du sie liest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist ja in diesem Forum (WAR Bereich) eigentlich auch völlig egal wie ein anderes Spiel zum Release aussah. Ich werde diese andere Spiel nie wieder spielen und deshalb schreibe ich in dem Bereich des Forums auch nichts.


----------



## Maguerita (20. November 2008)

Ich spiele auf Helmgart Ordnungsseite und bis jetzt bereue ich es nicht, ständig Szenarien, open RvR (Greenpiez die uns ständig über den Weg laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und viele nette und hilfsbereite Leute. 
Spaßeshalber hatte ich mir mal eine Maga auf dem Server Wissensland oder so ähnlich erstellt und war entsetzt. Während meiner Erzmagierin geholfen wurde, wenn sie ein Gegner zu viel hat, wurde dort nur genüsslich zugeschaut wie ich sterbe. Liegt wohl an der Mentalität der Zerstörung, oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Vielleicht ist das auch ein Grund weshalb einige Server leer sind. Wer sowas in den ersten Leveln erlebt, wird sich auch vom Spiel abwenden. 

Mir ist es aber auch schon aufgefallen, dass seit einigen Tagen die  Szenarien immer anspruchsvoller sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Llandaro (20. November 2008)

Calvorn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich sehe es genauso wie Othies.
> 
> ...




diese Idee mit der RVR instance würde sehr dem DF von DAoC ähneln und das war richtig nice... man sollte es auch noch so machen das das reich mit den meisten Keeps/SFZ in diese Instance kommen... natürlich sollte man dort mehr exp, Gold, usw. bekommen... natürlich weis ich das in WAR genug gold durch die gegend fliegt das man so net verbrassen kann aber nen Keep kostet schon 10G pro stunde daher ist die Instance eben optimal für Keep beansprucher... die dann dort das Geld fürs Keep sammeln können
aber so würde auch das RVR mehr an bedeutung finden den so wollen mehr leute da rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das isn sehr guter ansatz ins RVR zu gehen

oder man macht es so wie bei Catacombs mit den Items... (wobei das bei DF ja auch so war nur die Items waren nie der brüller) das man edelsteine sammelt um diese dann gegen Items tauscht... die dann besser sind als die die man zum questen bekommt... vielleicht auf mehr Moral und Fähigkeits punkte... 
und vielleicht auch mehr von den Set sachen weg kommt... den das ist nervig... fands viel besser bei DAoC das man sich sein Krempel selbst zusammenstellen konnte um so besser an sein Spiel prinziep zu kommen... den ich brauche als Squigtreiba keine Stärke!!!! das is fürn Ar*** im nahkampf falle ich eh sofort um...  also mehr range und mehr Schaden!!! (da die rüstungen eh das meiste absorbieren!)

finde das Calvon garnet so unrecht hat das RVR attraktiver zu machen aber nicht WoW als vorbild nehmen sondern eher DAoC den das war ebenfals ein RVR spiel... und ne bessere vorlage gibt es nicht!
und blos keine Level cap erhöhung!!!! den dann gehen wieder zuviele leute weg!... eher wie bei DAoC die Atlantis fähigkeiten einbauen die man dann bekommen hatte (MF? hießen die so... ich weis es nimmer -.-) so bekommen die leute noch paar RVR fähigkeiten  und so müssen die dann auch nochma leveln (wie die Ruf aktion die genial ist aber das gabs bei DAoC ja auch also lieber mehr styles statt level!)


----------



## Llandaro (20. November 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Eine Behauptung wird durch dauernde Wiederholung nicht wahrer - egal wie oft du sie liest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber tatsache ist das WoW ein PVM spiel ist und kein RVR oder PVP spiel...
ich weis ganz genau das alle nur so in die Instancen rennen und nichts anderes machen und das wegen dummen Items... sry aber da kann ich auch Gothic spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das hat wirklich ne bessere Grafik und ne schönere Spiel weise... klar will man nicht solo spielen aber zum PVM brauch ich auch keine grp... als abweckslung ist es mal nett aber auf dauer wird man da doch blöd...

abgesehen davon diese behauptung ist nachvollziehbar... den anfangs war WoW auch nicht stabil.... als ich angefangen habe waren die server auch noch nicht 100% stabil... was jetzt für mich nicht schlimm war bei der masse... aber zu sagen das WoW bessere server hat find ich so nicht richtig... WAR ist am anfang und wie gesagt die haben die server nicht auf masse testen können und jetzt stehen die dumm da das mehr leute auf nem server rumjuckeln als getestet... und ist klar das der server da dann nicht mit kommt daher die Hotfixes usw... im März wird da nichtmal drüber gesprochen werden den das wird in die vergessenheit geraten...

leider ist es doch so das die spieler nie glücklich sind... selbst Blizzard hat damit zu kämpfen... ständig wollen die leute neue sachen... und am besten noch kostenlos zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sicher Blizzard/Mythic/GOA usw. haben mitarbeiter die auch kostenlos arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ach ja... schaut mal in die Verpackung da hat GOA sogar noch ne CD mitgeliefert auf der einige Kostenlose spiele dabei sind... wie zb Pangya... zockt doch solang das bis die server richtig laufen... Pangya ist genial... habs mir sogar für die Wii gekauft....


----------



## Lanula (20. November 2008)

Vagav schrieb:


> Ob es die Warhammer Leute nun hören wollen oder nicht, WotlK ist einfach super genial geworden und das fordert auch seinen Tribut bei WAR indem halt viele zurückkehren. Das für welches sich viele WAR geholt haben, nämlich Open RvR, findet so gut wie nicht statt und hat zudem eine erschreckend schlechte performance wenn mal mehr als 30 Spieler aktiv sind.
> 
> An WotLk kann man schon sehen wie weit WAR noch davon entfernt ist ein wirklich ernstzunehmender Gegener für WoW zu werden. Schaut euch das geniale Addon an mit seinen schönen Questreihen, tollen Instanzen und neuen Ideen... jetzt auch erreichbar für jeden Feierabendzocker und nicht nur für die Vielspieler.


dann bist du also auch bei WAR gewesen? Wie lange denn? Solche Leute wie du sind daran Schuld, dass es zum teil noch an Spielern mangelt. Deine Werbekampagne kannst unterlassen. Und wie kommst du darauf dass die Performance schlecht ist? Stimmt doch garnicht...wird wohl deine alte Kiste sein, die du da hast. Bessere Graphik braucht bessere PC Leistung.


Wir sprechen uns in 3 Monaten wieder (wenns solang dauert)....wenn "die" nicht mit der Edition rausgekommen wären ( natürlich super passend) dann sähe es anders aus..glaub mir. Und supergenial? ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen, denn das Konzept ist das Gleiche geblieben. Kille den Boss 500 mal damit 1x was anständiges rausschaut (wenns der Plündermeister zuläßt) ...das ist der ganze WoW Zauber. Item jagen. Der Rest ist langweilig...UND extrem Gilden/ bzw. Gruppenlastig mit teilweise schon unvorstellbar arroganten Spielern (siehe BGs). Das geflame und die Community sind großteils eine Frechheit und schon unwürdig...nö...sry...nix für "Erwachsene".
Ach ja, damit du nicht meinst ich hab keine Ahnung: hab ich doch...nämlich WoW von ANFANG AN gespielt, da wars echt Spitze, 1 jahr lang.

Bye...geh Leichen- König spielen...und vor allem behaupte nicht Sachen die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.
Tja...und so ist die Grafik überall[attachment=5864:Jsaria_F_004.jpg][attachment=5865:Jsaria_F_003.jpg]


----------



## Mr. Yes (20. November 2008)

Vagav schrieb:


> Ob es die Warhammer Leute nun hören wollen oder nicht, WotlK ist einfach super genial geworden und das fordert auch seinen Tribut bei WAR indem halt viele zurückkehren. Das für welches sich viele WAR geholt haben, nämlich Open RvR, findet so gut wie nicht statt und hat zudem eine erschreckend schlechte performance wenn mal mehr als 30 Spieler aktiv sind.
> 
> An WotLk kann man schon sehen wie weit WAR noch davon entfernt ist ein wirklich ernstzunehmender Gegener für WoW zu werden. Schaut euch das geniale Addon an mit seinen schönen Questreihen, tollen Instanzen und neuen Ideen... jetzt auch erreichbar für jeden Feierabendzocker und nicht nur für die Vielspieler.



Sehr schön von der Spieleverpackung abgeschrieben oder
warst du Jubelperser auf der Messe. Komm wieder runter,
eh' du nach einem Monat richtig abstützt, wenn du den Content
durchgespielt hast.

WoW ist wirklich das einzige MMORPG das man durchspielen kann!

Nicht wirklich schlimm, gibt ja dann wieder ein ADDON  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cu Yes


----------



## grunzhart (20. November 2008)

@abszu
Aber auch nicht falsch. Open-PvP wurde durch Blizzard kurz nach release zu Tode stranguliert.
Das fand nachher so gut wie nicht mehr statt. Die bg sind kein echter Ersatz.
Allerdings blieb Schneesturm auch wenig anderes übrig, da damals die "Pro-Gamer" mit den "High-Level-Chars" das PvE im niedrigen Levelbereich auf Servern mit Open-PvP mitunter unmöglich machten.
Jedoch muss man anmerken, dass das Open-PvP auch daran krankte, dass man kein anderes Ziel verfolgen konnte, als halt Gegner zu erschlagen. Irgendwann macht es keinen Spaß mehr, einen Ort zum xten Mal zu stürmen, wenn es keine Wirkung hat.

@vagav
Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die perfomance von WoW, wenn mal Stormwind und dergleichen angegriffen werden sollte. 
Die aktuellen lags in WAR sind vergleichsweise flüssiges Spielen!
Aber auch im PvE war die perfomance sehr oft sehr schlecht, weshalb so viele Kommentare mit Galgenhumor verfassten.
Abstürzende Server sind bei WoW ein durchaus bekanntes Phänomen...
Auch was bugs angeht, gibt es heute noch reichlich Gründe, sich zu beschweren (wenn ich nur an das "Anstürmen" beim Krieger denke oO).
Man lästerte nicht umsonst über die World of Bugcraft.
Hinsichtlich WotLK muss ich sagen, dass ich das Programm aus der Beta kenne. Mag sein, dass Du es als genial empfindest. Für mich ist es der übliche Mist, für den ich keinen müden Heller mehr bezahlen werde.


----------



## Fox82 (20. November 2008)

Also mal zu den "WAR ruckelt und lagged wie sau"...Das hat ja primär nicht unbedingt was mit dem "Heimsystem" zu tun geschweige denn der "Internet-Verbindung"...

Hier mal mein System:

CPU: E6750 Dual Core mit 2 x 2,66 GHZ
GPU: Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX 768 MB x 2 (SLI)
RAM: 4 GB Corsair DDR-2 
Internet: 16k-Arcor Leitung (echte 16K Download mit 2k Upload)

Dieses System ist vielleicht nicht das Beste was derzeit auf dem Markt geht aber für Warhammer reicht es dicke und ACHTUNG! bei mir ruckelt das Spiel trotzdem ab und an und ich habe diverse CPU bzw. GPU Diagnose Programme mitlaufen die mir auch keinen Anstieg in der GPU bzw. CPU-Temperatur anzeigen oder in irgendeiner Weise eine extreme RAM-Auslastung von mehr als 30-50 %! Also am System liegts nicht immer sondern Ich denke (wie gesagt denke, genau wissen tu Ichs nicht), dass es die allseits bekannten "Nachladeruckler" sind, welche Rückschlüsse darauf zulässt wie gut oder schlecht ein Spiel an gewissen Stellen programmiert ist bzw. anzeigt wie gut oder schlecht an gewissen Stellend r Netzwerk-Code programmiert ist! Diese Nachladeruckler gabs auch bei AOC (gut, da waren es keine "Ruckler" sondern "Freezes" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und Ich glaube auch fest dran, dass es diese Ruckler bei WAR gibt DENN diese Ruckler gibts auch bei WOW!! Das einzige was Ich damit sagen wollte ist, das Ruckler nicht immer Rückschlüsse auf die Güte des Systems zulassen UND Ich muss sagen, dass WAR trotzallem größtenteils stabiler läuft als alles was Ich bisher im "neuen" MMO-Sektor gespielt habe! Ich habe nur ewig lange "Ladebildschirme" und bei "riesigen" RVR-Schlachten ab und an mal einen Ruckler...Daumenkino ist es nicht! Grad auch im bezug auf die Grafik-Diskussion muss Ich sagen, Grafik ist Wayne wenn die Spielmechanik stimmt...

Hier noch ein kurzer Link für alle WOW-Fankids:

www.wow-europe.de

Tobt euch doch da aus mit eurem Geflame, denn hier interessiert es niemanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Fox82 (20. November 2008)

@Grunzhart:

Recht haste Bubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Ich kann mich nur daran erinnern als Ich damals auf meinem ersten Server mit meinem ersten Level 60 Char mit den größten Horde Gilden des Servers in Ironforge eingefallen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Das Spiel laggte wie sau und der Server crashte nach ca. einer halben Stunde und alle beteiligten haben von "Schneesturm" nen 3 Wochen Bann bekommen weil die Spieler etwas entlarvt hatten was "Schneesturm" zwar als "Möglichkeit" angeboten hatte aber irgendwie nicht damit gerechnet haben, dass einige "verrückte" Ironforge in Schutt und Asche legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Die Sache ist, dass dieses Erlebnis eines meiner tollsten PVP-Erlebnisse innerhalb von WOW war und Blizzard es doch tatsächlich geschafft hat mittlerweile die PVP-Struktur so zu versauen, dass es einfach nur noch langweilig ist mit einem Haufen unfähigen N00bs stundenlang im Alterac-Tal rumzuhängen ohne das wirklich jemand weiß was zu tun ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Es hat mich auch immer genervt mir zig Milliarden "Equips" zu farmen weil man ja mit nem Arena-Equip zum Beispiel den PVE-Content bzw. die großen Encounter nicht wirklich legen kann bzw. dafür geeignet ist und umgekehrt (gut, das sieht jeder anders aber Ich muss sagen, dass Ich nen Melee DD gespielt habe und Abhärtungswertung bzw. Ausdauer eben keinen Schaden macht und die Stats auf vergleichbarem PVE-Gear wesentlich besser waren)...

Um nochmal auf Grunzharts Post zu kommen, ich sehe mittlerweile mit erschrecken, dass WOW und seine Addons von mal zu mal mehr und mehr Mainstream werden um das gros der "Gelegenheitsspieler" anzusprechen (Wie ich dieses Wort hasse)...Ich habe in einer der letzten Gamestar Ausgaben gelesen, dass sich Blizzard langfristig überlegt freischaltbare Bezahlinhalte ins Spiel zu implementieren...*schauder*! Versteht mich nicht falsch, Ich hab lange und gerne WOW gespielt nur ist das Spiel in meinen Augen verkommen und Ich mach bei dieser Blizzard abzocke nicht mehr mit weil Ich keinen Bock mehr auf Farmen, Raiden, Farmen, Raiden, Farmen, Raiden, Farmen, Farmen, Farmen, Kochen und Angeln skillen, Twink leveln, farmen usw. habe...Hab genug Chars gespielt und genug Bosse gelegt als dass Ich sagen kann, das der Content nach dem hundertsten Mal Illidan legen einfach ausgelutscht ist!

Schade, Schade Blizzard...


----------



## Tiegars (20. November 2008)

Fox82 schrieb:


> @Grunzhart:
> 
> Recht haste Bubb
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben. Das spiel wir immer einfacher damit mehr Kohle reinkommt. Aber ist das möglich einen Vorwurf an Blizz zu machen? Das ist ein Unternehmen der Kohle braucht und damit suchen sie den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes. Zu meiner WOW Zeit war es echt hart erinnere mich an vor BC Zeiten^^ Nun wird alles jedem nachgeworfen. Die Zeit von WOW ist eh abgelaufen von unseren 4 Familienmitglier spielen es nur noch unsere Tochter^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Voodoopeople (20. November 2008)

So ziemlich jeder Beitrag rutscht am eigentlichen Thema vorbei. 

Folgende Server dürfen entweder auf Hergig oder Drakenwald wechseln: 

Middenberge
Oststeppe
Talabheim
Wissenburg
Nuln

Ich selber habe 2 Wochen lang auf Oststeppe gespielt bevor ich auf Drakenwald bin und der Server ist nach meinem Weggang definitiv nicht voller geworden (ich habe da vll 20-30 Leute antreffen können). Runden wir das ganze auf 50 pro seite auf sind wir mit 5 Servern bei 250 Leuten pro Fraktion. Teilen wir dies fair durch die 2 Server die zum Transfer bereit stehen kommen wir auf 125 pro Fraktion und Server. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft dass 125 Spieler die sich auf den LvL-Bereich von 10-40 befinden werden die Bevölkerung so stark ansteigt dass PERMANENT Szenarios aufgehen und RvR lohnenswert wird ???  Dafür ist die Welt in der sich die Charaktere bewegen ganz klar zu gross...

Deswegen Hergig und Drakenwald zusammen legen und die 5 Server dann da drauf schicken und alles wäre geklärt. Und genau dieses Unwissen seitens des Herstelles über die tatsächliche Bevölkerungsdichte ihrer Server ist das was ich beklage!


----------



## abszu (20. November 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> @abszu
> Aber auch nicht falsch. Open-PvP wurde durch Blizzard kurz nach release zu Tode stranguliert.
> Das fand nachher so gut wie nicht mehr statt. Die bg sind kein echter Ersatz.
> Allerdings blieb Schneesturm auch wenig anderes übrig, da damals die "Pro-Gamer" mit den "High-Level-Chars" das PvE im niedrigen Levelbereich auf Servern mit Open-PvP mitunter unmöglich machten.
> Jedoch muss man anmerken, dass das Open-PvP auch daran krankte, dass man kein anderes Ziel verfolgen konnte, als halt Gegner zu erschlagen. Irgendwann macht es keinen Spaß mehr, einen Ort zum xten Mal zu stürmen, wenn es keine Wirkung hat.



Wie mans nimmt. Auf PvE-Servern wars von Anfang bescheiden - ich frag doch nicht den Gegner nach Erlaubnis, ihn angreifen zu dürfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab dann nach paar Wochen auf PvP-Server neu angefangen. Und auf PvP-Servern brannte (und brennt teils immer noch) die Luft. Gab und gibt immer Hotspots, wo gern mal grosse Keilereien ausbrechen. Was dem OpenPvP in WoW von Anfang an rein konzeptionell fehlte, waren durch PvP erreichbare Ziele in der Welt. Das liefert WAR, und in WoW wirds nun wenigstens partiell mit OpenPvP-Zonen geliefert, wobei man abwarten muss, wie das von den Spielern angenommen wird. In der Vergangenheit versickerten diese Dinge immer schnell in der Belanglosigkeit... die Spieler hatten scheinbar kein Interesse daran!

Aber dieser Thread hier zeigt vielleicht auch auf, warum in WoW große offene PvP-Gebiete lange keinen Einzug hielten. Ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie die WAR-Macher die aus ungleicher Balance der Fraktionen und/oder zu geringer Spielerzahl resultierenden Probleme lösen wollen. In WoW war es die Einführung der Realmpools und serverübergreifenden BGs, welche dem PvP auf gut Deutsch gesagt den Arsch rettete. Hatte auch Nachteile, als Stichwort sei die Anonymisierung des BG-PvP genannt, aber die Vorteile durch extrem verkürzte Wartezeiten überwogen das deutlich.
In WAR dagegen wird das rein konzeptionell nur eingeschränkt gehen. Szenarien vielleicht, aber was ist mit umkämpften Gebieten? Die kann man nicht wirklich serverübergreifend machen, ohne sie dann doch zu instanziieren. Dies wiederum wäre aber ein empfindlicher Einschnitt in das Grundkonzept einer offenen umkämpften Welt.

Letztendlich bleibts doch dabei: Alle Lästereien über das ach so üble WoW seitens einiger WAR-Spieler auch in diesem Thread ändern nichts an den Problemen in WAR. Naja, vielleicht fühlen sich diese Leute dann wenigstens etwas besser, nachdem sie über die böse Konkurrenz geschimpft haben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (20. November 2008)

Mal eine kurze Verständnis Frage, da Ich die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne einer ostaustralischen Wüsten- und Steppenspringmaus habe:

Ist der Patch mit der Serverwechselmöglichkeit jetzt schon erfolgt, weil Ich gestern davon nichts in den Patchnotes gelesen habe...falls es hier schon gesagt wurde, ob und wann der Patch erfolgt ist bitte Ich gleich vorweg schon um Entschuldigung weil Wüstenspringmaus, und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Bimek (20. November 2008)

WIr sind mit drei Leuten auf Helmgardt gelandet und haben dort letztes WE neu angefangen...
Toller Server... ORVR gibts schon in T1/T2 massig und die Scenarios kommen auch während der Woche regelmässig hoch ... tagsüber alle 5-15m und ab 18Uhr oder WE nach 1-2 Minuten.
Das Spiel lebt vom PvP / RvR  und ich kann nur jedem auf einem leeren Server empfehlen schnell zu wechseln oder noch besser auf einem vollen Server anzufangen.... ( Carroburg, Helmgardt, Erengrad....) dann macht WAR unendlich Laune :-)

Die Transfers scheinen auch nur die ganz leeren Server auf halbleere zu schieben.... 
Wir sollten lieber sehen, das wir 4-5 richtig volle DE Server haben, als 8-10 mittlere...

Also sprecht euch lieber vorher genau ab, damit die Server sich mal richtig ordentlich füllen und WAR tatsächlich everywhere ist.


Ich bereue es nicht auf Helmgardt neu angefangen zu haben..... endlich ist mal WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG


----------



## Fox82 (20. November 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Wie mans nimmt. Auf PvE-Servern wars von Anfang bescheiden - ich frag doch nicht den Gegner nach Erlaubnis, ihn angreifen zu dürfen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In meinen Augen ist die "Konkurrenz" nicht mal böse sondern das Produkt der "Konkurrenz", wenn man es wirklich Konkurrenz nennen kann, siehe Vergleich: Äpfel und Birnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ist für mich einfach ausgelutscht und Ich glaube Ich stehe da nicht so alleine mit dieser Meinung. Ganz klar, diese Leute die hier flamen und alles außer dem "gottgleichen" WOW in den Dreck ziehen, haben einfach keine Ahnung was WOW mal war und zu was es geworden ist! Das unterstelle Ich an dieser Stelle einfach mal...Stellt euch mal vor wie langweilig es wäre, wenn es WAR, AOC, EQ, HDRO und wie sie alle heißen nicht gäbe und WOW ne Monopol-Stellung hätte! Höchstwahrscheinlich würde eine solche Diskussion dann gar nicht stattfinden weil jeder mit farmen und Raiden beschäftigt wäre! Ich finde den Mut solcher Entwickler wie Mythic oder auch Funcom beneidenswert...die schmeißen ein Produkt auf den Markt, dass Dinge anders machen will wie ein vorhandener "Klassenprimus" an dem man erstmal vorbeikommen muss...Klar ist da immer Termindruck dahinter weil ein großer Publisher bzw. die Aktionäre des Publishers Rendite sehen wollen, aber trotzallem sind die Produkte gut so wie sie erschienen sind wenn auch unfertig aber dafür ist es ja heute so, dass bei jedem Release eines Spiels, egal ob On- oder Offline immer schon ein Patch in der Pipeline hängt denn Entwickler wie Funcom oder Mythic sind ja nicht die einzigen die Termindruck haben...Vielleicht sollte man sich eher mal über diese Entwicklung des gesamten Spielemarktes machen...aber das würde zu weit abschweifen! Ich für meinen Teil danke solchen Entwicklern wie Mythic, Blizzard, Funcom, Turbine, NC Soft und und und dafür Spiele auf den Markt geworfen zu haben in denen man schön *Ironie an* sinnlos Zeit verplempern kann *Ironie aus*!


----------



## Cenila (20. November 2008)

Hallo erstmal an alle

Also ich habe WoW angetestet und ne weile gespielt und atm spiele ich WAR bin da Runenpriester und ganz zu frieden. Ich bin eigentlich kein wirklicher PvP/RvR freund aber zum erstenmal habe ich persönlich ein game gefunden wo mir auch das fun macht.

Ich habe mir alle eure Beiträge durchgelesen und teilweise immer wieder meinen Kopf schütteln müssen denn:

Egal ob WoW oder WAR jedes Game hat seine vor und nachteile und (gottseidank) sind von allen die geschmäcker verscheiden und jeder hat seine Meinung.

WoW hatte wie schon viele gesagt haben am anfang auch seine Kinderkrankheiten genauso wie WAR jetzt auch.


Hallo !!!! gebt doch WAR einfach etwas Zeit damit die sich wirklich etablieren können und hackt nicht einfach so drauf rum.

Ich habe sehr viele nützliche infos hier in dem Tread gelesen die ich selber nicht wusste und auch ich habe in manchen dingen an WAR was zu mekern aber es word da bin ich mir sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber noch was an die WoW fans die sich hier wohl knadenlos auslassen mussten öhm geht in euer game und zockt es und werdet glücklich und lasst die WAR fans ihren spaß bei ihrem game haben.
Ich find es nicht gut Ihr WAR schlecht macht oder nur die fehler aufzählt ihr habt doch auch bei WoW fehler gehabt (bestimmt bin mir fast sicher) und da habt ihr dann einfach durchgehalten und weitergemacht. Ehrlich gesagt Ihr seit nur zu WAR gekommen um zu sehen welche fehler das Game für euch hat um euch gnadenlos aufzuregen und dann seit ihr gegangen und gebt dem Game noch nicht mal ne reale chance denn es kann keiner zaubern oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (k ausser die magier in den ganzen games)


----------



## jdf (20. November 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> An den TE komm nach Bolgasgrad da ist eigentlich genügend los :-) gerade im T3 und T4 geht immer was. Nicht das die Leute denken das es nur 2 Server gibt wo was los ist *hüstel*



Öhm, Mittwoch, 19:00 Uhr - im T2 (Imperium) auf Bolgosgrad sind -auf Ordnungsseite, laut Gemeinschaftsfenster- exakt *35* Spieler online; 27 im Land der Trolle und genau *8* in Ostland.
Ich mag WAR, wirklich. Deshalb lüge ich mir aber nicht in die eigene Tasche, was den *Status* des Spiels aktuell angeht. Bolgosgrad *war* bis zum 13.11. wirklich gut bevölkert; selbst hier wehen zumindest im T2 & T3 (T1 ist voller Twinks, T4 hab' ich keine Erfahrungswerte) mittlerweile die Strohballen durch leere Zonen. Ganz ehrlich - ob da irgendwo zwischen 21:00 und 22:00 ein Keepraid stattfindet ist mir reichlich wurscht, wenn ich ansonsten durch eine entvölkerte Welt latschen muss. *35* Leute, mitten in der Woche, um 19:00 Uhr abends. Das ist schon erschreckend.


----------



## Ascían (20. November 2008)

Mehr als 35 scheint das /who nie auszuspucken, habs grad auf Middenland getestet - wo schon mind. 35 Leute im T4-Elfen-WC rumstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jdf (20. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Mehr als 35 scheint das /who nie auszuspucken, habs grad auf Middenland getestet - wo schon mind. 35 Leute im T4-Elfen-WC rumstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, kann eigentlich nicht sein; im T1 capt die Anzeige IIRC bei 50; ich hatte die Zonen ja auch per Name separat abgefragt und für Ostland die 8, für's Land der Trolle die 27 bekommen. DAS Fenster hat IMHO keinen Bug - immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (20. November 2008)

jdf schrieb:


> Öhm, Mittwoch, 19:00 Uhr - im T2 (Imperium) auf Bolgosgrad sind -auf Ordnungsseite, laut Gemeinschaftsfenster- exakt *35* Spieler online; 27 im Land der Trolle und genau *8* in Ostland.
> Ich mag WAR, wirklich. Deshalb lüge ich mir aber nicht in die eigene Tasche, was den *Status* des Spiels aktuell angeht. Bolgosgrad *war* bis zum 13.11. wirklich gut bevölkert; selbst hier wehen zumindest im T2 & T3 (T1 ist voller Twinks, T4 hab' ich keine Erfahrungswerte) mittlerweile die Strohballen durch leere Zonen. Ganz ehrlich - ob da irgendwo zwischen 21:00 und 22:00 ein Keepraid stattfindet ist mir reichlich wurscht, wenn ich ansonsten durch eine entvölkerte Welt latschen muss. *35* Leute, mitten in der Woche, um 19:00 Uhr abends. Das ist schon erschreckend.



Öhm, das Gemeinschaftsfenster (=offene Gruppen Fenster? oder gibts da noch eins) zeigt

- nur offene Gruppen an

- keine vollen Gruppen an

- keine Spieler die nicht in einer offenen Gruppen sind an

- keine privaten Gruppen an

- nur Spieler in T Gebiet einer Karriere sind (zb. nur T2 imperium, aber Zwergen und Elfen T2 nicht)


somit sind 35 mann in offenen Gruppen schon viele.


----------



## Niburu (20. November 2008)

Er meint glaub ich die Suchenfunktion und nicht das Gruppenfenster. Oder ? naja weiss nicht wie es im T2 aussieht aber denk doch mal nach die meisten Spieler sind jetzt T3-4 und da merkt man das viele Unterwegs sind. Du kannst seit Montag so ab 14 Uhr bis 23 Uhr OpenRVR machen und das ROCCKKKT.


----------



## Mini9277 (20. November 2008)

Wir sind im Großen und Ganzem selbst an allem Schuld obwohl mich dies total aufregt .......
Ein auf RvR ausgelegtes Spiel ohne RvR =D
Naja ich spiele es weiterhin und finde es langweilig
Ich vertraue jedoch Mythic das die das hinbekommen werden und  Ich werde mich wohl gedulden müssen
Und ganz ehrlich anfangs waren soviele Spieler da das die Server-Kapazitäten erhöh werden mussten , dann mussten welche geklont werden und und und
Und dann schlagartig tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich auf meinem Server Soland auf die "Suchen-Funktion" gehe finde ich 6 Leute auf meinem Server die Zerstörung spielen xD
Man kann aber GOA und Mythic keine Schuld geben , da das Spiel anfangs so besetzt war gaben die uns nur das was wir wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde es nur total schade das aus einem SOOOOO guten und abwechslungsreichen Spiel in Sachen Charackter-Gameplay so schadeee das es irgendwie nicht in der Masse gute ankommt ><

Da es also zum Teil unsere Schuld ist , ist das einzige was ich an Warhammer zu bemängeln habe  die Evente weil die momentan und das können sie garantiert nicht ABSTREIKEN vom Problem der leeren Server wissen dennoch Evente starten die eigentlich komplett auf RvR ausgelegt sind xD Hexennacht war mehr RvR und da hätte ich gerne mitgemacht aber alleine geht ja schlecht Oo Und jetzt noch Reikland-Fabrik ...... hab das nur einmal geschafft zu spielen und es ist Klasse aber es wurde dank der Server-Population kein zweites Mal gestartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (20. November 2008)

Niburu schrieb:


> Er meint glaub ich die Suchenfunktion und nicht das Gruppenfenster. Oder ? naja weiss nicht wie es im T2 aussieht aber denk doch mal nach die meisten Spieler sind jetzt T3-4 und da merkt man das viele Unterwegs sind. Du kannst seit Montag so ab 14 Uhr bis 23 Uhr OpenRVR machen und das ROCCKKKT.



Axo die suchfunktion bingt bei mir auch nie mehr Ergebnisse als 30 - 40 obwohl schon mit 2 raids unterwegs war, oder die is bugi bei mir, oder viele sind anoym unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaxoon (20. November 2008)

das wird nun echt ein wenig krass. auf middenland um 19h, die hauptzeit, ist ordnung leer und zerstörung mittel. der server war mal voll zum bersten mit warteschlangen. wenn wir noch 1 monat warten, haben wir noch 5/10 spieler so wie ich das sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. November 2008)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ihr redet die ganze Zeit davon das World of Warcraft so schlecht sei was pvp angeht, ist es in WAR soviel besser?
> Also ich finde nicht.



Lol, dann hast du keine Ahnung.


----------



## Mithriwan (20. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Lol, dann hast du keine Ahnung.



Andere Meinungen sind schon was Unverschämtes, lieber mal gleich alles was nicht dem eigenen Grützgehirn entspricht als "Keine Ahnung" abstempeln.
Dabei kann man diese Meinung sehr wohl vertreten, da WoW deutlich komplexere Skillketten verbindet und viel mehr Wert auf Aktion und Reaktion legt als WAR mit seinem simplen Buttongemashe. Allein dieser Alles-global-Cooldown erstickt doch jede Taktik im Keim.
Ganz toll wäre bei WAR das RvR und die Städteeroberungen.
Das findet aber aufgrund abstürzender Server und zu weniger Spieler kaum statt. Na Bravo.

Daher bin ich eben auch der Meinung, dass WoW noch immer das bessere PvP bietet, vor allem seit der Erweiterung. Ich zock jetzt wieder WoW... WAR hatte seine Chance.


----------



## Senen (20. November 2008)

Ich denke mindesten 90% der WoW Fanboys haben keine Ahnung wie das Spiel am anfang war, weil sie erst lange nach dem releas angefangen haben. Natürlich präsentiert sich ein Spiel 1-2 Jahre später ganz anders als WAR jetzt. 

Nur mal als kleine Anektote. Balancing zwischen den Klassen war am anfang katastrophal. Nehme man den Hexenmeister *als Beispiel*: Kam ein Schurke vorbei und hat einen angegrifen konnte man NICHTS und ich mein REIN GARNICHTS machen, das beste war aufstehen und schnell was zu trinekn holen gehen. Am besten wurde man dann noch 30 min gecamped... Was passierte? DIe Leute haben rumgeheult, geweint, geschrien und es hat in etwa 1 Jahr gedauert bis der Hexer den instant (fear) zurück bekommen hat.

Wie lange ist WAR schon auf dem Markt? Genau grad mal 2 Monate...


Auf 60ig angekommen musste man feststellen, dass man nur richtig gutes PvP Equip bekam wenn man 24/7 durchspielte. Pro Server gabs nur eine ANzahl von Leuten die einen Rang von 10+ erreichen konnten und nur diese bekamen die krassen Epix. Rang 15 konnte pro Server und Fraktion nur 1 Person sein. Ihr könnt euch ja vorstellen, dass es immer welche verückte gab die ihr ganzes Leben in das Spiel steckten und so, auch nur annähernd casual Spieler (ja auch die die täglich nach der Arbeit bis spät nachts gespielt haben) hatten keine Chance jemals anständiges PvP Equip zu bekommen.
Was geschah? Es wurde rumgeheult, geweint, geschrien und es hat bis zu BC (also etwa 2 Jahre gedauert) bis sich was verändert hat!

Wie lange ist WAR schon auf dem Markt? Genau grad mal 2 Monate...


PreBC und BC ging es weiter, nur top Spieler die ewigs lange farmten und Zeit investierten konnten high End Epix ergattern. Ich mein hier nicht die heroic Belohnungen, die übrigens erst etwa 2,5 Jahre nach Releas erschinen. Sondern das wirkliche High End Equip. Nach Aussagen von jetztigen Spielern kam dieser Wandel mit WOTLK. WoW wird zum wirklichen casual Spieler game. Etwa 3 Jahre nach Release...

Wie lange ist WAR schon auf dem Markt? Genau grad mal 2 Monate...


Was ich damit sagen will liebe WoW Fanboys. Wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt was wirkliche WoW Spieler am anfang durch gemacht haben, reisst das Maul nicht auf und geht zurück in euren WoW Bereich!

Eine Mmorpg wächst mit der Zeit, es ist niemals am anfang schon gut. Das Problem heutzutage besteht halt in der enormen Konkurrenz, aber wenn die Entwickler sich anstrengen kann WAR ein voller Erfolg werden! Leider muss man sagen, dass noch viel gemacht werden muss: Deffern eine Belohnung geben, Städte-Raids,... Das Grundkonzept steht und ist sehr gut aber es muss noch verbessert werden, keine Frage!


----------



## Ichweissnichts (21. November 2008)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Andere Meinungen sind schon was Unverschämtes, lieber mal gleich alles was nicht dem eigenen Grützgehirn entspricht als "Keine Ahnung" abstempeln.
> Dabei kann man diese Meinung sehr wohl vertreten, da WoW deutlich komplexere Skillketten verbindet und viel mehr Wert auf Aktion und Reaktion legt als WAR mit seinem simplen Buttongemashe. Allein dieser Alles-global-Cooldown erstickt doch jede Taktik im Keim.
> Ganz toll wäre bei WAR das RvR und die Städteeroberungen.
> Das findet aber aufgrund abstürzender Server und zu weniger Spieler kaum statt. Na Bravo.
> ...




Erzähl das mal den WOW-Spielern, die sich nach jeder Woche "Dauertastenhämmern" auf 2 Tasten neue Tastaturen kaufen müssen.
Alle aus meiner Bekanntschaft (ingame und oog), die WOW aufgrund des PVP gespielt haben, haben inzwischen mit WOW aufgehört, oder sind frustriert zu anderen Spielen gewechselt. Sobald ich mal wieder Lust auf WOW habe, muß ich nur kurz an Dauerstun, säulenrubbeln, oom, trinken, out of range, etc. denken, und schon bin ich wieder geheilt. 

Es hat schon seinen Grund, wieso viele in den BGs afk gingen, oder Bots benutzten. PVP in WOW ist leider zu einem großen Anteil einfach kein Spaß, sondern lästige Pflicht. Vielleicht ändert sich daran in absehbarer Zukunft ja etwas, wenn Blizzard durch Spiele wie WAR erkennt, dass ein vernünftiges und spaßiges PVP vielen mmorpg Spielern am Herzen liegt.


----------



## Mithriwan (21. November 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal den WOW-Spielern, die sich nach jeder Woche "Dauertastenhämmern" auf 2 Tasten neue Tastaturen kaufen müssen.
> Alle aus meiner Bekanntschaft (ingame und oog), die WOW aufgrund des PVP gespielt haben, haben inzwischen mit WOW aufgehört, oder sind frustriert zu anderen Spielen gewechselt. Sobald ich mal wieder Lust auf WOW habe, muß ich nur kurz an Dauerstun, säulenrubbeln, oom, trinken, out of range, etc. denken, und schon bin ich wieder geheilt.
> 
> Es hat schon seinen Grund, wieso viele in den BGs afk gingen, oder Bots benutzten. PVP in WOW ist leider zu einem großen Anteil einfach kein Spaß, sondern lästige Pflicht. Vielleicht ändert sich daran in absehbarer Zukunft ja etwas, wenn Blizzard durch Spiele wie WAR erkennt, dass ein vernünftiges und spaßiges PVP vielen mmorpg Spielern am Herzen liegt.




Ich sehe schon auch die Punkte, die einem bei WoW auf den Sack gehen können.
Das ist zum einen halt Geschmackssache welche Ausrichtung des PvP einem da eher liegt.
Aber ich denke man muss auch sehen, dass Mythic seine Version so wie sie jetzt ist ziemlich in den Sand gesetzt hat, da es de fakto garnicht spielbar ist, also Städteraids z.B.
Und solange sich das nicht ändert, kann man so ein Spiel nicht zocken.


----------



## lambada (21. November 2008)

Wie leicht manche von euch zu befriedigen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mythic hat bei weitem nicht abgeliefert was sie zum einen himmelhoch angepriesen haben und zum anderen nach all den Jahren DAoC-Erfahrung hätten abliefern müssen. All das Gequatsche von wegen, gebt dem Spiel Zeit, am Anfang is das halt so, Mythic wirds schon machen, is doch vollkommener Blödsinn und Selbstbetrug! Und ich spreche hier nicht von kleinen Bugs. Die gibt es imemr und sind legitim, aber gründätzlich schlechte Spielkonzeptionierung ist bei einem Urgestein des RvR-MMORPGs inakzeptabel.

Und wer nicht merkt, dass immer mehr Spieler dem Spiel den Rücken kehren, wills aus sicher gutem Grund nicht wahr haben.

Von den (ehemals) großen Massengilden auf Carroburg schaffen es mittllerweile einige nicht mal auf 10+ Member zur Stoßzeit. Und die die es schaffen, haben sich Spieler von sich auflösenden Gilden besorgt. Selbst in die ehemals so elitären Gilden kommt man nun oftmals mit Kusshand rein. 
Eine Gilde, die sich bei uns ewig für ne Allianz beworben hatte und damals zu T2 Zeiten immer mind. allein schon ne halbe WB gestellt hatte - Tot!
Von den 12 Gildengründern meiner Gilde - 2 noch im Spiel, demnächst nur noch Einer. 

Wäre Warhammer ein Erfolg, würden wir es von überall zu hören bekommen. Und wir würden es vor allem spüren. Sterben wird das Spiel nicht, es wird seine Nische finden - so wie es DAoC auch getan hatte. Wenn es am Ende 5 deutsche Server sind, dann ist das schon nicht all zu schlecht.


----------



## Salute (21. November 2008)

lambada schrieb:


> Wäre Warhammer ein Erfolg, würden wir es von überall zu hören bekommen. Und wir würden es vor allem spüren. Sterben wird das Spiel nicht, es wird seine Nische finden - so wie es DAoC auch getan hatte. Wenn es am Ende 5 deutsche Server sind, dann ist das schon nicht all zu schlecht.



Selbst wenn es zwei deutsche Server am Ende sind, ist es völlig Latte. Solange diese mit Spielern zugeballert sind. Und "Nischenspiele" sind nicht unbedingt unatraktiver als der Martführer, ganz im Gegenteil sogar..  Denke mal jeder weiß was damit gemeint ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithriwan (21. November 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es zwei deutsche Server am Ende sind, ist es völlig Latte. Solange diese mit Spielern zugeballert sind. Und "Nischenspiele" sind nicht unbedingt unatraktiver als der Martführer, ganz im Gegenteil sogar..  Denke mal jeder weiß was damit gemeint ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja dummes Gequatsche is gemeint.
Ein Spiel dass KRIEG und zwar mit MASSEN von Spielern als Hauptelement beinhaltet muss dafür auch die Speiler bieten.
Mit ein paar Nischenspielern wird das ganze dann eher zum Geraufe als Krieg...


----------



## El Bollo (21. November 2008)

Ich könnte damit auch gut leben wenn es nur noch eine handvoll Server geben würde auf der sich dann alles sammelt. Iss doch viel kuschliger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (21. November 2008)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Ja dummes Gequatsche is gemeint.
> Ein Spiel dass KRIEG und zwar mit MASSEN von Spielern als Hauptelement beinhaltet muss dafür auch die Speiler bieten.
> Mit ein paar Nischenspielern wird das ganze dann eher zum Geraufe als Krieg...




Deswegen war ja auch die Rede von wenigen VOLLEN Servern, oder machst du ORVR Serverübergreifend?! Wäre von Vorteil, das Gelesene sich auch mal durch das Gehirn gehen zu lassen. FtW und so..


----------



## Alerius (21. November 2008)

Die Transfers reichen doch überhaupt nicht aus.

Die Entwickler müssen ALLE leeren Server auf einige weniger dafür aber volle Server vereinigen.

Das ist doof für manche Spieler da man sich eventuell einen neuen Namen zulegen müsste, aber im Endeffekt ist es sehr viel besser als auf einem leeren Server rumzugammeln.

Bei einem so auf Gruppenspiel angelegtes Game wie WAR ist der Entwickler geradezu verpflichtet eine Umgebung mit vielen Mitspielern zu schaffen.
Ohne Mitspieler --> Spielspaß = 0 egal wie gut das Game ist.

WAR hat keine 11mio bezahlte Accounts, hier müssen die Entwickler ihre Kundschaft pflegen.


----------



## Lurka (21. November 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Im übrigen: wie bei LoD (Diablo2-Erweiterung für Unkundige) eine 80Tage-Klausel wäre nützlich. Wer 80 Tage nich auf seinem Account war muss mit Löschung rechnen was sehr hilft bei der Einschätzung der TATSÄCHLICHEN Bevölkerungsdichte eines Realms.



Bitte? Wenn ich mal pausieren will muss ich wie früher bei D2 Angst um meine Chars haben? Nee, Danke (Btw waren es 90 Tage). Ausserdem war Battle.net kostenlos, man musste sich nur einloggen, das bei einem Bezahl MMO zu fordern ist schon arg daneben.
Nur mal so: Was sollen wir spieler mit der Tatsächlichen Bevölkerungsdichte anfangen? Uns dran aufgeilen? Versteh ich net ganz
1. Weil Mythic/Goa die genauen Zahlen kennt, und ja auch Transfers anbietet, was da noch kommt weiss keiner von uns.
2. Selbst wenn wir die Zahlen kennen würden, könnten wir einfach nix mit anfangen.
3. Das Mythics Sache ist und uns einfach nix angeht. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Kauft Euch mal eine von 800.000 vefügbaren Aktien und sagt Ihr wollt die genauen Geschäftszahlen, so schnell seit Ihr nirgends rausgeflogen.

So leid es mir auch tut, ich kann diejenigen die auf fast leeren Servern zwar verstehen das sie daran keinen Spaß haben, aber ich kann dieses rumgeflenne nicht verstehen. Die Server sind in Bezug auf Bevökerungsdichte gekennzeichnet, und anstatt sich tagelang hier zu beschweren und sich im Spiel zu ärgern hätte man schon längst einen Char. z.B. auf Carro hochgespielt.
----


Acuria schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwo WAR Plakate rumhängen sehe, ich erbrechen könnte.



Jaja, und dunkel die andere Seite ist kleiner Padawan.



Acuria schrieb:


> Wow ist mittlerweile auch nicht besser, das Spiel ist wirklich Klasse aber die Com ist der letzte Scheiß geworden.



Ob Du da nicht was dazu beigetragen hast?


----------



## Mottfried (21. November 2008)

Also trotz Level 40 und angeblich vollem Server (Helmgart) bin ich zurück zu WoW - Warum? Der Server ist fast leer, dauernd Schlangengrube ist langweilig, die Freundin ist noch am Leveln im T4 und trifft ausser mir fast niemanden - letzten Samstag 4 Leute beim Questen gesehen. PQ's finden gar keine statt, außer denen in Praag. Raids werden meistens von den großen Gilden veranstaltet - diese Warbands sind dann auch immer privat. Bis man genug Mitspieler gefunden hat um nicht gleich von den privaten WBs umgehauen zu werden  vergehen 1-2h. Anderes als PvP ist kaum zu machen wegen den hohen Timern für die Bastionstreppe. Dazu noch die total kaputte Patch-Strategie die ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann und eine Klasse mit 2 sinnlosen Trees oder einen 35er Ersatz-Char mit einem Pet was mich wahnsinnig macht.

In WoW ist die Bude voll ... dann macht auch das Spielen spass!

Bevor jetzt einige wieder rum schreien, so ganz falsch kann das ja nicht sein schliesslich muß jeder zugeben das die Server erheblich leerer geworden sind.


----------



## Foenix (21. November 2008)

Traurig was manche hier für einen Müll ablassen und nicht mal nachdenken, immer nur WoW hier, WoW da, bla bla bla WoW is besser als W.A.R weil bla bla bla ich kanns nicht mehr "hören" !

Ihr vergleicht hier ein Game was 3 jahre auf den buckel hat mit einem game was gerade mal "noch frisch is". Es scheint das alle vergessen haben was WoW damals für Probleme mit sich gebracht hat an Warteschlangen für die Server und allein die Performence. WoW is auch nicht innerhalb von wenigen Tagen zu dem geworden was es heute is nein das hat auch seine Zeit gekostet und ja man muss W.A.R auch diese Zeit als chance anrechnen.


In meinen Augen is das hier eine unnötige unterhaltung quasi David gegen Goliath aber bitte wenn ihr zu WoW zurück gehen wollt dann macht das doch aber kommt mir nicht in ein paar monaten mit Threads/Argumenten wie "W.A.R is doch besser wie WoW" und son krempel.

Ich spiel Ordnung auf Averland und in allen Tier´s is immer was los....


----------



## Bimek (21. November 2008)

Mittlerweile wird* jedes neue Spiel* von irgendwelchen Forentrollen mies gemacht , die sich anscheinend nur in der Anonymität des Internets wohl fühlen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spieler gibt´s in WAR genug, nur leider verstreut auf zu viele Server.....  einige Server bieten tolles RvR und massig Spieler, man muss den Schritt wagen und sich dort hin bewegen !!!!


----------



## Mottfried (21. November 2008)

Bimek schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wird* jedes neue Spiel* von irgendwelchen Forentrollen mies gemacht , die sich anscheinend nur in der Anonymität des Internets wohl fühlen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mittlerweile wird* jedes alte Spiel* von irgendwelchen Fanboys mies gemacht , die sich anscheinend nur in der Anonymität des Internets wohl fühlen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht gibt es auch einfach Leute die wirklich so empfinden? Ich war zB sehr enttäuscht von WAR und kann eben auch nicht bestätigen das auf den Start-Server, wie eben Helmgart, genug los ist. Vielleicht wenn man die Server zusammenlegen würde, aber so ists derzeit sehr langweilg oder sehr anstrengend bis man am OPvP teilnehmen kann.


----------



## Wuzaer (21. November 2008)

is scho war mit dem "erst clonen, dann wieder weniger server haben wollen"...

trotzdem:

1. char transfer auf mittlere server von ÜBERALL möglich machen
2. leere server killen (türlich müssen erstmal alle chars da weg sein, vllt ganze server zusammenlegen - kann auch helfen)

tada aufgeräumt...es is wieder *"WAR"* und nich "WAR"


----------



## Bluescreen07 (21. November 2008)

Mottfried schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt einige wieder rum schreien, so ganz falsch kann das ja nicht sein schliesslich muß jeder zugeben das die Server erheblich leerer geworden sind.


Nö kann ich nicht - Nuln war schon tot


----------



## Sangeet (21. November 2008)

Naja Char Transfers müssen kommen und zwar bald, spieler die 5-10 Tage Spielzeit haben für einen level 30 - 40 char sehen diese 5 Tage nicht gerne als "umsonst" an, schliesslich will man eigentlich mit Lvl 40 RVR betreiben, der weg dahin ist zwar schon nice, aber 2x die selbe klasse würde ich nicht auf 40ig spielen wollen.

Die jenigen die sagen, heul net rum sind diejenigen die keinen grund zum jammern haben weil sie schon auf vollen realms sind. 

CHAR TRANSFER / SERVER ZUSAMMENLEGUNG JETZT !


----------



## Nofel (21. November 2008)

Ich finde es Komisch wenn Leute sich von vollen Servern beschweren das nichts los ist. Auf Helmgart ist jeden Abend etwas im RvR los. Wenn man sich etwas Informiert wird man festellen das regelmäßig geplant wird wann eine Zone gelockt wird wo etwas Passiert und und und. Ich glaube ich bin seit 2 Wochen in kein T4 Szenario gegangen, weil einfach keine Zeit war. Was leider Stimmt ist, das die Gebiete im T4 sehr groß sind. 3 Warbands immer im den Dönnerberg rum und nicht die beiden Warband der Ordnung gefunden die die Punkt und Burgen immer wieder eingenommen haben. 3h Spaß beim suchen.

Ach ja ich sag jeden WoW Spieler ins Gesicht wie mies ich das Balancing von Blizzard finde, wiesehr mich die bunten Farben ankotzen und wie sehr die Community im keller ist. War ist zumindest ingame deutlich besser. Vielleicht weil es am anfang keine globalen Channel gab. Weil man mit 40 Leuten nicht erreichen kann und sich auf andere verlassen muss. Aber das tut hier nichts zur Sache.


----------



## Llandaro (21. November 2008)

also ich sachs nur ungern aber WoW ist KEIN... KEIN!!!!!!!! RVR/PVP Spiel... der Grund ist doch klar... man muss in Instancen rumfetzen damit man ausrüstung bekommt (ja es geht auch durch PVP aber angeblich sollen die ja mal kacke sein und nachm patch oder addon sindse ne zeitlang wieder toll usw.)
die leute hängen da mehr in den Instancen rum ... ich höre es nicht von 1-2 leuten nein sondern von allen die mit WoW aufgehört haben... die kotzen weil WoW aus Raidgruppen bestanden die nur in Instancen rumgerannt sind...

das ist Fakt!... daher ganz klar kein PVP auch wernn Blizzard das PVP schlecht an den man bringt... manchmal sieht man auch mal nen PVP spieler der mit level 40 dann auf die 15er los geht ...(sicher so leute gibt es auch in WAR aber zum glück ist mir bisher nur einer über den weg gelaufen...scheinbar sind solche leute wieder bei WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder die finden leute in ihrer stuffe)

WAR legt kein großen wert auf Items... es ist egal ob man nen Set voll hat oder nicht man kann immer was metzeln... ich spiele nen Squigtreiba und hab im PVP eher Probs... aber gerade beim OPVP hab ich öfter mal geschissen... wenn ich aber die möglichkeit bekomme mich darauf vorzubereiten dann kann ich durch spezielle Positionen (anhöhen usw.) etwas zeit gewinnen und dann auch fast alles legen(bis auf Tanks dank der fetten RS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber man muss ja net alles klatschen können)

daher kann jeder was klatschen... ohne ne gewisse ausrüstung haben zu müssen...
das macht WAR eben aus.... sicher das RVR müssense noch etwas atraktiver machen so wie bei DAoC mit nem Dungeon in dem man auch RVR machen kann oder erweiterte Bonis durch Artefakt raids(diese hat man von den Feinden gestohlen und in die eigene Burg gebracht um eben die Bonis für sich zu haben, DAoC spieler werden das noch kennen) also ansich ist alles super gelungen nur halt wie so oft erwähnt das RVR muss nach nachgezogen werden...

man kann halt nur hoffen das die leeren server eben irgendwann verschwinden und mehr volle zustande kommen... aber WAR existiert ja jetzt noch nicht mal nen halbes Jahr...
besonders wenns selbst auf den etwas schwächeren servern dann auch nicht mehr so extrem ruckelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wobei im RVR werden die da dann auch keinen spass haben da müssen eben vielleicht mehr ram oder bessere Graka her aber bis dahin is viel zeit und so teuer sind gute sachen ja auch nicht mehr)

lg


----------



## Fox82 (21. November 2008)

Fazit für die Woche vom 17.11.08-21.11.08:

Ich habe jeden Tag wenn Ich Online gekommen bin zur "Primetime" versucht an einem der Szenarien teilzunehmen und Ich habe es in dieser Woche genau ein einziges Mal geschafft ein Szenario zu spielen und das war nicht die Reikland-Fabrik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Ich finde es ja geil, dass Mythic dieses Event eingebaut hat nur wenn es nicht genau Mit- und Gegenspieler gibt um an diesem Szenario teilzunehmen ist das leider für den Arsch dieses Event zu implementieren...Immerhin funktionieren die PQ-Quests dank Gildenhilfe aber ohne die würd Ich Migräne bekommen! Hey,dieses Spiel ist ein PVP-Spiel und ohne Gegner zum ummosch´n bockts PVP net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Ich hab mittlerweile bestimmt 50 Tickets aan den GM und den Kundensupport geschrieben und immer nur die selbe Antwort erhalten, die ungefähr so hieß "sinngemäß": "KANN MACHE NIX, MUSST GUGGE ZU!"

Ich fordere auch sofort:

SERVER-TRANSFERS oder SERVER-ZUSAMMENLEGUNG UND ZWAR SOFORT sonst laufen noch mehr Spieler davon!


----------



## Slayermon (21. November 2008)

Ich spiele auf Solland, einem extrem leeren Server. Und was mich ärgert ist das GOA bzw. Mythic, das Reikland Fabrik Szenario benutzt haben als Einstieg für die neuen Charactere. Obwohl sie wußten das auf einigen Servern Szenarios kaum oder gar nicht starten, konnten die damit nicht warten bis nach dem Server Transfer ????


----------



## Cheana (21. November 2008)

Hab mir jetzt nicht mehr alles durchgelesen, aber mal nur zu den Transfers...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Sonderzeichen... 1 von 50(?) Leuten hat eins und xxxx Leute warten mit... nc
2. Averland und Middenland? Wir dürfen jetzt auf beide damit wir z.B. als Destro unsere Ordnungschars nicht löschen müssen (was bei vielen schon lange passiert ist)?
3. Wieso schreiben die das nicht auf *ihrer* Homepage, wo es vllt auch wer mitbekommen könnte?

Link zum Thread:
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=325537

Naja.. hoffe nur sie bekommen das bald in den Griff.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Llandaro (21. November 2008)

zu 1. nein die meinen sowas wie ö,ü,ä usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber muss dir recht geben auf der HP würde das mehr sinn machen!...
aber ok ich meine man kanns auch umständlich machen wenns aufm einfachen weg nicht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheana (21. November 2008)

Naja, denke da eher an é à ô usw.
aöü konnte ich bei der Charaktererstellung mein ich gar nicht eingeben? 
Ist ja auch egal, aber bei allem guten Willen stört mich einfach, dass die Informationspolitik nach wie vor zu wünschen übrig lässt.

Kann da echt nur aus genanntem Thread zitieren und mich anschließen:
"Schwierigkeiten gibt's immer und überall. Aber für uneinsichtige Informationspolitik, plus noch dem offen geäußerten Unwillen, einfach mal einen offiziellen Thread zu eröffnen, damit man Bescheid weiss und sich das Thema erledigen kann [...]"

Sollen sie es halt offiziell sagen à la "wir haben da noch ein Problem" und nicht "hm, wie schreiben mal nichts, vielleicht merken es nicht so viele".


----------



## Wuzaer (21. November 2008)

Fox82 schrieb:


> SERVER-TRANSFERS oder SERVER-ZUSAMMENLEGUNG UND ZWAR SOFORT sonst laufen noch mehr Spieler davon!



/sign

that's it!


...no rly...!

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Fox82 (21. November 2008)

Ich werd auch aus der Taktik von mythic bzw. GOA nicht schlau...es heißt jetzt schon seit Mittwoch, dass der Char-Transfer aktiviert wird nur passiert nix und aus irgendwelchen Gründen wird der Patch dauernd verschoben...das ist ja langsam DukeNukemesk!

"When it´s Done!" oder wie? Ich bin echt keiner der über WAR rumwhined und mich regt an Warhammer auch echt nur der Punkt auf, dass man einfach alleine in der Welt ist und schon die "Hu´s" husten hört wie "Horton" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Wenn ich Mythic wäre bzw. GOA und Herr Sernentaler heißen würde, dann würde ich mir auch mal die DInge zu herzen nehmen, die die Community meckert weil die Community das Spiel macht...kein MMO ohne Spieler und wie mächtig eine Community sein kann sieht man am besten am Beispiel von WOW! Da hab ich auch grad letztens auf GIGA ne Interessante Diskussion zu genau dem Thema der "Community-Stärke" gesehen und da war glaub ich einer von NCSoft derjenige der ins Kreuzverhör genommen wurde...

Liebe Entwickler,

nehmt euch zu Herzen was euch die Community sagt, nehmt es euch zu Herzen wenn euch die Leute weglaufen, auch wenn euch Leute wie Ich, nämlich der "Harte Kern" treu bleiben, aber wir machen nicht die Masse aus und wir können auch ein Spiel wie WAR nicht retten wenn ihr so träge versprochene "Verbesserungen" aufschiebt! Was in solchen Fällen passieren kann hat Flagship mit "Hellgate: London" gezeigt und auch Funcom hat es äußerst unsanft erfahren was es heißen kann den Spieler zu verärgern (Mal abzüglich der WOW-Fankids die eh nie Interesse an einer echten Alternative zum GOD-Game hatten)! ich hab bei AOC lang durchgehalten und dem Spiel eine Chance gegeben doch als MR. Godager sich dan verpieselt hat war auch meine Geduld am Ende...BITTE LASST ES MIT WAR NICHT SOWEIT KOMMEN!


----------



## Contemptio (21. November 2008)

Auch wenn hier alle Blizzard hassen, aber die beste Möglichkeit für ein akzeptables Szenarioerlebnis wäre eine Art Realmpools, wie es sie in wow gibt.

Der eigentliche Kern des Spiels, das RvR, könnte durch die Zussammenlegung der Server, so dass es nur randvolle, aber durch die Zusammenlegung leistungsstarke Server, belebt werden.


----------



## Niburu (21. November 2008)

Ihr wisst schon das das mit dne Server Pools nicht geht. Szenarien tragen zur Gebietskontrolle bei also haben direkten Einfluss auf die Kampagne, also möchte ich auch nur gegen Leute auf unserem Server Kämpfen....und ich weiß nicht wie es auf den anderen Servern ist aber seit dieser Woche ist im T4 soviel Action das beschäftigt echt den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Ganimed (21. November 2008)

---> Averland ist eigentlich immer was los. 

Ob nun Open RvR oder SC. 

mfg
Gani


----------



## Lorghi (21. November 2008)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Auch wenn hier alle Blizzard hassen, aber die beste Möglichkeit für ein akzeptables Szenarioerlebnis wäre eine Art Realmpools, wie es sie in wow gibt.
> 
> Der eigentliche Kern des Spiels, das RvR, könnte durch die Zussammenlegung der Server, so dass es nur randvolle, aber durch die Zusammenlegung leistungsstarke Server, belebt werden.



Naja, "Blizzard hassen" ist nicht richtig. Man ist halt wegen den ewigen Vergleichen & WoW Geflame (als WAR released wurde war einiges los in den Foren hier) etwas sensibel. Es ist eher die Community die sich pausenlos selbst diskreditiert & das ruft halt Reaktionen hervor.

Prinzipiell ist das ne gute Idee mit den Realmpools, aber nicht machbar, wie mein Vorposter bereits geschrieben hat.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (21. November 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist das ne gute Idee mit den Realmpools, aber nicht machbar, wie mein Vorposter bereits geschrieben hat.


So ein Unsinn, natürlich ist das machbar, dann werden die Punkte auf die Server verteilt!

Siegerteam: 12 Spieler - 6 von Server A (50% der Siegpunkte) 3 von Server B (25% der Siegpunkte) 3 von Server c (25% der Siegpunkte) ... für die Verlierer das gleiche

Vielleicht bewegen die Leute dann mal ihren Arsch ins RvR Gebiet


----------



## abszu (21. November 2008)

Senen schrieb:


> Nur mal als kleine Anektote. Balancing zwischen den Klassen war am anfang katastrophal. Nehme man den Hexenmeister *als Beispiel*: Kam ein Schurke vorbei und hat einen angegrifen konnte man NICHTS und ich mein REIN GARNICHTS machen, das beste war aufstehen und schnell was zu trinekn holen gehen. Am besten wurde man dann noch 30 min gecamped... Was passierte? DIe Leute haben rumgeheult, geweint, geschrien und es hat in etwa 1 Jahr gedauert bis der Hexer den instant (fear) zurück bekommen hat.



Leute mit solchen Statements sinds, die einem WoW zur Hölle machen. Schere-Stein-Papier, mal gehört? ICH fand das Balancing von Anfang an ok, alle nachträglichen Rumbasteleien waren ganz nett, aber es wär auch ohne gegangen.




> Auf 60ig angekommen musste man feststellen, dass man nur richtig gutes PvP Equip bekam wenn man 24/7 durchspielte. Pro Server gabs nur eine ANzahl von Leuten die einen Rang von 10+ erreichen konnten und nur diese bekamen die krassen Epix. Rang 15 konnte pro Server und Fraktion nur 1 Person sein. Ihr könnt euch ja vorstellen, dass es immer welche verückte gab die ihr ganzes Leben in das Spiel steckten und so, auch nur annähernd casual Spieler (ja auch die die täglich nach der Arbeit bis spät nachts gespielt haben) hatten keine Chance jemals anständiges PvP Equip zu bekommen.
> Was geschah? Es wurde rumgeheult, geweint, geschrien und es hat bis zu BC (also etwa 2 Jahre gedauert) bis sich was verändert hat!



Und wurde IRGENDWER mit vorgehaltener Pistole gezwungen, dies mitzumachen? Hinzu kommt, daß man seine Ziele halt so setzen sollte, wie es einem möglich ist. Ich hab ganz relaxed mit Nebenbei-PvP mit 2-3 BGs Abends nach der Arbeit es im alten PvP-System immerhin auf Rang 10 gebracht, reichte fürs blaue Zeug, und danach hatten wir 2x die Woche Raid, perfekt. Da hat sich keiner übernommen bei, und als BC kam, hatten wir trotzdem MC, BWl, AQ ausgeräumt. Aber wer sich hinstellt und meint, er hätte ein ANRECHT auf alles, oder eine Art Pflicht, alles zu bekommen, der wird weder in WoW noch sonstwo zufrieden sein.




> PreBC und BC ging es weiter, nur top Spieler die ewigs lange farmten und Zeit investierten konnten high End Epix ergattern. Ich mein hier nicht die heroic Belohnungen, die übrigens erst etwa 2,5 Jahre nach Releas erschinen. Sondern das wirkliche High End Equip. Nach Aussagen von jetztigen Spielern kam dieser Wandel mit WOTLK. WoW wird zum wirklichen casual Spieler game. Etwa 3 Jahre nach Release...



Ums mal laut zu sagen: BLÖDSINN! High End Epix, wenn ich das schön höre... man, der Krempel ist Mittel zum Zweck! Wenn man nicht die Zeit hatte, vor BC bspw. Naxx oder nach BC BT zu gehen, dann brauchte man auch keine HighEndEpix! Und bereits BC war ein ERHEBLICHER Schritt zur Vereinfachung. Plötzlich konnte man nicht nur per Raid, sondern auch über Berufe, Heroische Inis, Marken, PvP, Arena sich seinen Lila Krempel holen - soviele Wege führten noch nie dahin! 
Hinzu kommt dein permanentes Rumgehacke auf den Zeitfaktor... ich versteh das nicht! Bei uns in der Gilde sind fast alle berufstätig, wir hatten ab BC 2-3 Raids die Woche, immer so 20-23 Uhr, und sind mit solch nun wirklich sparsamen Zeiteinsatz gut voran gekommen! Man muss halt realistisch bleiben, bei uns wars halt so, daß Sunwell klar ausserhalb der Reichweite lag. Aber Jesus, ums mal zu vergleichen, nur weil ich mir keinen Porsche leisten kann, verwünsche ich die Firma Porsche nicht dafür! 




> Was ich damit sagen will liebe WoW Fanboys. Wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt was wirkliche WoW Spieler am anfang durch gemacht haben, reisst das Maul nicht auf und geht zurück in euren WoW Bereich!



Ich spiele WoW seit Europa-Release, dein Genöle kann ich nichtmal ansatzweise nachvollziehen. WAR scheint echt frustrierend zu sein, dass man sich mit Gemotze über andere Games aufbauen muss, oder?


So, und um mal zu deinem Lieblingssatz zu kommen:



> Wie lange ist WAR schon auf dem Markt? Genau grad mal 2 Monate...



Was haben die bei Mythic denn die fast 4 Jahre VOR diesen 2 Monaten gemacht? Um die Wette in der Nase bohren? Fakt ist nunmal, dass WoW und NICHT WAR zuerst auf dem Markt war, damals konnte WoW trotz echter oder vermeintlicher Fehler auf Anhieb zum Platzhirsch werden - und HEUTE muss sich nunmal jedes neue Fantasy-MMORPG an WOW messen lassen, wie es HEUTE ist! Immerhin liegen WAR und WoW nebeneinander im Spielregal, erklär doch mal einen Kunden, daß er, wenn er WAR kauft, danach doch netterweise noch paar Monate warten soll, bis es ordentlich läuft...


----------



## Helevorn (21. November 2008)

Ganimed schrieb:


> ---> Averland ist eigentlich immer was los.
> 
> Ob nun Open RvR oder SC.
> 
> ...



ja und auch auf carroburg, kann mich nicht beschweren und bin froh mir das leveln nochmal angetan zu haben.
es sind aber eben nur 2-3 server wo man von einer akzeptablen menge an spielern sprechen kann. ist schon ein unterschied
ob ich 600 oder 6000 andere leute auf dem server habe.

das einzige was noch hilft sind chartransfers weg von sämtlichen low-pop auf volle server. auch daoc wars am ende egal, ob ich in allen 3 reichen einen char habe, nachdem die server geclustert wurden. man kann eben nicht sofort nach dem ausloggen ein anderes reich spielen sondern muß eine weile warten.

ihr könnt hier gerne noch 1000 mal schreiben das "noch was kommt und war ist am anfang" ihr habt damit alle recht. es wird noch mehr kommen. das bringt aber nix wenn ich auf nem server bin, wo zur primetime sonntag abend niedrig/niedrig steht. und NEIN das sind nicht nur die neuen server, sondern auch ältere. weil viele schlicht auf langweweile keine lust mehr haben.

also entweder tut man es sich an und beginnt auf averland, carroburg etc. einen neuen char, dabei vielleicht nicht den 10 mio. chosen oder den 10 mio. bw, oder man hofft das sich irgendwann, irgendwas ändert. ändert sich nichts, durch clustern etc., wird die anzahl an abos nicht unbedingt steigen. was das problem nochmals weiter verschlimmert.

und nochmal: klar das das auf vollen servern keine thema ist und "hier geht immer was hab keine ahnung was ihr wollt ihr wow-kiddis". darum geht es nicht, denn es gibt auch leute die mit freunden etc. nun auf low-pop servern hängen, die vor 4-5 wochen durchaus gut besucht waren, und nicht mal eben sagen möchten "tschö, ich fange auf averland neu an"


----------



## Fox82 (21. November 2008)

Wann wird hier mal verstanden dass es doch gar nicht um WOW vs. WAR geht? Das ist doch eine "Was war zuerst da, Henne oder Ei?" Diskussion...

*gähn*


----------



## Lorghi (21. November 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn, natürlich ist das machbar, dann werden die Punkte auf die Server verteilt!
> 
> Siegerteam: 12 Spieler - 6 von Server A (50% der Siegpunkte) 3 von Server B (25% der Siegpunkte) 3 von Server c (25% der Siegpunkte) ... für die Verlierer das gleiche
> 
> Vielleicht bewegen die Leute dann mal ihren Arsch ins RvR Gebiet



Dann müssten die Rvr gebiete instanziert sein, eben wie Szenarien. Sind sie aber nicht! Abgesehen davon will ich meine Gegner genauso wie meine Verbündeten kennen. Das hat zumindest bei letzteren den Vorteil, daß sich niemand wie das hinterletzte A....loch im Chat benehmen kann, weil er dann nämlich ratzfatz auf der Igno-Liste des halben Servers steht.


----------



## Kafka (21. November 2008)

Boah dieses ewige geflamme gegen die Games und deren Spieler ist doch bissal sinnlos oder? 
War und WoW sind beides gute Games, es kommt nur darauf an was man bevorzugt pvp oder pve.

Klar War hat noch einige probleme, aber wenn man sich ma bissal erinnert war es bei WoW anfangs auch nicht wirklich anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebt bei War einfach die Hoffnung nicht auf, das wird schon mit der Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (21. November 2008)

Kafka schrieb:


> Gebt bei War einfach die Hoffnung nicht auf, das wird schon mit der Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also auf Middenland ist's schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu dem WAR vs. WoW- Bashing: Das hier ist das WAR-Forum. Was machen dann die WoW-Trolle hier? Wir posten ja auch keinen Schmarrn ins WoW-Forum, weil nur Leute mit Missionarsdrang sowas nötig haben.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (21. November 2008)

Also an alle die behaupten mit WAR geht es zu ende, spielt keiner mehr siehe leere Server bla bla bla...
kann ich nur sagen siehe AoC. 

Das Spiel wurde noch derber durch den Dreck geflamet als WAR jetzt und dort gab es wirklich eine regelrechte Flucht nach dem Probemonat.
Es läuft torztdem und erfreut sich auch weiterhin einer ausreichenden Beliebtheit, dass die Entwicklung des Spiels weitergeht. 

Also kommt mir nicht mit WAR wird sterben. Wenn ihr nicht mehr spielt erspart uns eure Komentare wie schlecht es doch ist. Oder hat euch das Spiel einen so schwerwiegenden seelischen Schaden zugefügt das jetzt nur noch so ein Dünfiff bei den Komentaren rauskommt? Es hat seine Macken das ist bekannt, aber um beim Beispiel zu bleiben: AoC hatte größere und existiert immer noch.


----------



## Mr.Maine (21. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Also auf Middenland ist's schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sry aber ich kenne noch ganz genau die ganzen post von "war is coming" ^^


----------



## abszu (21. November 2008)

Mr.Maine schrieb:


> sry aber ich kenne noch ganz genau die ganzen post von "war is coming" ^^



Und nicht nur das. Soviel wie in diesem Forum gegen WoW gehetzt wird, braucht sich keiner wundern, auch mal Widerspruch zu kassieren. Wie man in den Wald hineinruft...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodoopeople (21. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Bitte? Wenn ich mal pausieren will muss ich wie früher bei D2 Angst um meine Chars haben? Nee, Danke (Btw waren es 90 Tage). Ausserdem war Battle.net kostenlos, man musste sich nur einloggen, das bei einem Bezahl MMO zu fordern ist schon arg daneben.
> Nur mal so: Was sollen wir spieler mit der Tatsächlichen Bevölkerungsdichte anfangen? Uns dran aufgeilen? Versteh ich net ganz
> 1. Weil Mythic/Goa die genauen Zahlen kennt, und ja auch Transfers anbietet, was da noch kommt weiss keiner von uns.
> 2. Selbst wenn wir die Zahlen kennen würden, könnten wir einfach nix mit anfangen.
> ...



Bei so einem Text fällt es schwer nicht auszuticken und Dir die Tastatur solange auf die Eier zu hauen bis Du von alleine eine Frau sein willst. Ich im Gegensatz zu Dir habe mich mit den Servern beschäftigt die absolut leer sind und demnächst zu uns transferieren können. Auf allen 5 sind nichtmal genug aktive Spieler um einen von beiden Zielservern angenehm zu füllen.

"Dann starte auf nem vollen Server neu". Ja genau, ich lass 50 Gildenmates zurück mit denen ich das Spiel zusammen entdeckt und viel Spass gehabt habe.
Deren Skill ich einschätzen kann und weiss was ich von Ihnen erwarten kann. Da geh ich auf nen Server deren Spieler "Afk" "Fotze" Shadowroxxor" usw. heissen wo mir nicht nur die Galle sondern auch der 5-Finger-Darm sich um- und rausdreht....
Solang keine Gildentransfers von Drakenwald wegführen gibts da keine Alternative als in einer leeren Welt rumzurobben.

Wenn denn mal Drakenwald auf Hergig oder umgedreht stattfinden könnte wäre es angenehm.

Und Carroburg habe ich ne Zelotin auf 12 und ich bekomm jedes mal das Kotzen. Da heile ich mehr als doppelt soviel wie nen 21er...
Ihr habt den Skill nicht erfunden. 

Das wäre ja so wenn ich meinen runtergekommen aber äusserst funktionstüchtigen Ferrari gegen nen beschissenen Audi eintausche...
Der dazu noch selten dämmlich gepimpt ist. Stimmt, da ist Golf eher das Übliche.


----------



## Voodoopeople (21. November 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> und nochmal: klar das das auf vollen servern keine thema ist und "hier geht immer was hab keine ahnung was ihr wollt ihr wow-kiddis". darum geht es nicht, denn es gibt auch leute die mit freunden etc. nun auf low-pop servern hängen, die vor 4-5 wochen durchaus gut besucht waren, und nicht mal eben sagen möchten "tschö, ich fange auf averland neu an"



Genau dass verstehen die ganzen Vollpfosten nicht die schreien "dann geh doch da weg"

Und genau deswegen geht es uns auch so dermassen an die Nieren....
Denn wenn Mythic so denkt werden nicht nur ein paar Spieler aufhören sondern ganze Gilden oder gar Server. Und das Problem besteht nicht nur auf deutschen Servern.

Wenn jetzt einer neu anfängt und sich denkt "muhaha  geh ich doch glatt auf nen mittleren Server, da is das alles noch net so eingefahren" der is doch so schnell weg wie er da war. Denn mittlere Bevölkerungsdichte bedeutet nicht mittel bevölkert. Die Dinger haben gerade mal 200-250 Spieler GESAMT (also für beide Fraktionen) von denen nie alle gleichzeitig online sein werden. Da muss man ja Griefplay betreiben um einigermassen an Ruf zu kommen. Sobald ne Burg von 4-5 Leuten gedefft wird können wir wieder abziehen da wir einfach zu wenig sind. Und ne Haupstadt einnehmen...   malt es euch aus!


----------



## clickrush (21. November 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Genau dass verstehen die ganzen Vollpfosten nicht die schreien "dann geh doch da weg"
> 
> Und genau deswegen geht es uns auch so dermassen an die Nieren....
> Denn wenn Mythic so denkt werden nicht nur ein paar Spieler aufhören sondern ganze Gilden oder gar Server. Und das Problem besteht nicht nur auf deutschen Servern.
> ...



ich versteh nicht ganz...

man kann ja mit seinen freunden einen neuen charakter anfangen auf nem vollen server? oder servertranfers machen.
ich denk mal solange man das 2te oder 3te set nicht voll hat, hat man bisher sowieso noch nicht so viel erreicht. lieber neu anfangen/transfer.

und noch ne frage: was für eine motivation muss man haben um nicht auf einen dicht bevölkerten sever zu wollen wie du es hier beschreibst? "alles net so eingefahren"???


----------



## Salute (21. November 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Und nicht nur das. Soviel wie in diesem Forum gegen WoW gehetzt wird, braucht sich keiner wundern, auch mal Widerspruch zu kassieren. Wie man in den Wald hineinruft...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Natürlich wird auch jeder WoW-Spieler gezwungen sich im WAR-Forum aufzuhalten. WAR scheint ja doch selbst die hartgesottensten WoW-Fanboys zu begeistern, das spricht wohl für sich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (21. November 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Natürlich wird auch jeder WoW-Spieler gezwungen sich im WAR-Forum aufzuhalten. WAR scheint ja doch selbst die hartgesottensten WoW-Fanboys zu begeistern, das spricht wohl für sich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar guckt man immer mal wieder neugierig rein, was denn in den anderen Spielen so abgeht, was die Leute so zu schwatzen haben, liest Erfahrungsberichte und all sowas. Ist doch wohl normal?! Schade nur, daß immer mal wieder Leute auftauchen, die meinen, ihr eigenes Spiel zu pushen, indem sie ein anderes in einem möglichst schlechtem Licht darstellen.

Achja, und für dies "WoW-Fanboy" sollte dein Vater dir die Ohren langziehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dies ist kein geschlossenes WAR-Forum. Wenn es dir nicht passt, frag bei EA nach nem eigenem WAR-Community-Forum, da haste vielleicht deine Ruhe.


----------



## Salute (21. November 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Klar guckt man immer mal wieder *neugierig* rein, was denn in den anderen Spielen so abgeht, was die Leute so zu schwatzen haben, liest Erfahrungsberichte und all sowas. Ist doch wohl normal?! Schade nur, daß immer mal wieder Leute auftauchen, die meinen, ihr eigenes Spiel zu pushen, indem sie ein anderes in einem möglichst schlechtem Licht darstellen.
> 
> Achja, und für dies "WoW-Fanboy" sollte dein Vater dir die Ohren langziehen...
> 
> ...




Naja sofern man mit eigenem Spiel zufrieden ist, können ja einem die Spiele der "minderen" Qualität doch egal sein. Es sei denn, man ist nur darauf aus, sich auf eine billige Art und Weise zu profilieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Elter würde ich an deiner Stelle gänzlich raushalten, schließlich sind wir nicht in der 9. Klasse. ...Oder etwa doch?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illskill (21. November 2008)

mimimi thread - close plz


----------



## Maakware (21. November 2008)

Kurze Info für Voodoo!

- Vermutlich ab nächster Woche Montag wird es möglich sein die eigenen Charaktere oder die komplette Gilde von bestimmten Servern zu transferieren.

    Unsere Tests, die vor einigen Wochen begonnen haben, sind nun fast abgeschlossen. Es bleiben einige Probleme, die wir in Zusammenarbeit mit Mythic beheben und wir erwarten, dass die Transfers kommenden Montag verfügbar sein werden.

    Wir verstehen, dass viele von euch bereits auf die Transfers warten und von dieser weiteren Verzögerung enttäuscht sind – wir entschuldigen uns dafür, doch es ist notwendig, alle Probleme, die eure Charaktere oder Gilden beeinflussen könnten vollständig zu beseitigen.

    Wir werden euch auf dem Laufenden halten und einen vollständigen Leitfaden anbieten, sobald die Transfers verfügbar sind.

Somit sollte es nächste Woche dann für die Spieler eine Erlösung geben die das Pech hatten auf einem der unterbevälkerten Server zu landen. - 

Quelle: war.onlinewelten.com

MfG
Maakware


----------



## Syane (21. November 2008)

illskill schrieb:


> mimimi thread - close plz



Kompetentere Antworten Büddeschön. Fürn Close musst du dann auch übrigens das Thema melden (wenn nicht schon getan).

Und übrigens füllen sich die server zz. wieder. Hab schon öfters jezt gelesen das auf den Geisterservern mehr Aktivitäten im Bereich RVR zu verbuchen sind.


----------



## MoGyM (21. November 2008)

Oh mein Gott, wie konnte dieses Thema so lange existieren???

Nocheinmal @ topic: Anderen Server spielen oder auf Servertransfer warten.

/close
/gemeldet


----------



## Nevad (21. November 2008)

Du musst dir einfach die richtigen Server aussuchen,Averland hat um die 9500 Chars und es ist jederzeit etwas los. Manchmal muss man selbst was auf die Beine stellen,aber dann läufts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jdf (21. November 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Du musst dir einfach die richtigen Server aussuchen,Averland hat um die 9500 Chars und es ist jederzeit etwas los. Manchmal muss man selbst was auf die Beine stellen,aber dann läufts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nett gedachter Tipp, fraglich ist halt, wie lange das noch Bestand hat.

Bolgosgrad war bis vor ca. 2 Wochen bestens gefüllt; irgendwo im Thread habe ich drauf verwiesen, dass Mittwoch Abends im Imperium-T2 auf Ordnungsseite grade mal 35 Leute online waren (Gemeinschaftsfenster, Suche mit Zonenname, 27 Land der Trolle, 8 Ostland). Ich hatte meine Hoffnungen auf's Wochenende gesetzt, allerdings:

Gerade eben, Freitags, 19:15: Ostland 16 Spieler, Land der Trolle 11 Spieler. Das sind dann nur noch *27* Spieler. Freitag. Abend.

(Um Mißverständnisse auszuschliessen: nicht offene Gruppen sondern Charaktere, Suche über's "Gemeinschaftsfenster", keine Leveleinschränkung, kein Name, aber Gebietsname angegeben. Kein "Trefferüberlauf" (der wird im Chat ausgewiesen wenn er auftitt). 

Das Suchfenster ist btw ne feine Sache, hier noch einige andere Trefferzahlen:

Suche nach Level 40, ohne Zone liefert zuviele Treffer (puha, immerhin...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Weitere Suche ohne Zonenangabe:

Suche nach Level 40-40, Karriere "Erzmagier" liefert genau *4* Treffer.
Desweiteren Online auf Level 40-40  sind gerade 4 Hexenjäger, 9 Feuerzauberer, 10 Eisenbrecher,*1* weiße Löwin und 5 Sigmarpriester, 2 Schwertmeister, 5 Runenpriester und eine unverdrossene Schattenkriegerin, um nur einige Klassen zu nennen.

Ich hätte  vor 2-3 Wochen wirklich jedem mit reinstem Gewissen Bolgosgrad empfohlen - wir hatten Keepraids en masse, Szenarien mit minimaler Wartezeit usw. Davon ist offensichtlich nichts mehr übrig.

Ich wäre mit Empfehlungen extrem vorsichtig, wer weiß wie lange die noch zutreffend sind.

Um nochmal evtl. Mißverständnisse auszuräumen: ich mag WAR, will eigentlich nix anderes als Spielen - allein: mir fehlen so langsam wirklich die Mitspieler ;(
Ich hatte zu Beginn einen Char auf Wissensburg; als absehbar war, dass dort völlig tote Hose ist (war ich immerhin auch schon level 20) hab ich auf Bolgosgrad neu begonnen (war lt. Buffed-DB und einer anderen Bevölkerungs-DB so ca. der 4.-5. stärkste Deutsche Server). Wo Bolgo heute steht, seht ihr an den Zahlen da oben. Nochmal woanders anfangen? Nein, wirklich nicht; soviel gibt der vorhandene Content beileibe nicht her. Gratz an alle, die gleich auf Carroburg & Co. gesetzt haben, sei euch wirklich aus ganzem Herzen gegönnt. Kommt nächste Woche kein sehr, sehr flexibler Servertransfer, wird's wohl oder übel nen richtiggehenden Abo-Exodus geben, da bin ich mir (zumindest was meine Person angeht auf jeden Fall) sehr sicher.
Es sei für alle "pfft, dann haut doch ab"-Sager nocheinmal erwähnt: jeder Kunde der geht, sägt am Ast, auf dem auch ihr sitzt - PvP ohne Mit- und Gegenspieler geht halt dummerweise nicht.


----------



## Voodoopeople (21. November 2008)

MoGyM schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, wie konnte dieses Thema so lange existieren???
> 
> Nocheinmal @ topic: Anderen Server spielen oder auf Servertransfer warten.
> 
> ...



Solangsam muss ich ne Aggrotherapie beginnen. Einzelne Posts raussuchen und nicht den Thread als Ganzes verstehen...
Rafft ihr nicht dass die 5 Server von denen demnächst wegtransferiert werden kann (damit nur die "normalen" Server gemeint) so leer sind dass nicht mal 1 Server von den beiden Zielservern richtig gefüllt werden kann? 
Und mit diesem Wissen sind die angekündigten Chartransfers absolut lachhaft...

Wie soll sich denn Besserung einstellen wenn nichtmal 80% der WAR-Community rafft das sie sinnfrei und - los sind?!

Dennoch Danke an Maakwar alias "sexueller Belästigungspanda" für die Info.


----------



## jdf (21. November 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Solangsam muss ich ne Aggrotherapie beginnen. Einzelne Posts raussuchen und nicht den Thread als Ganzes verstehen...
> Rafft ihr nicht dass die 5 Server von denen demnächst wegtransferiert werden kann (damit nur die "normalen" Server gemeint) so leer sind dass nicht mal 1 Server von den beiden Zielservern richtig gefüllt werden kann?
> Und mit diesem Wissen sind die angekündigten Chartransfers absolut lachhaft...



Lass mal, das raffen geschätzte 80% der Kundschaft erst dann, wenn es sie selbst trifft - dann ist das Geheule dafür um so größer. Bis dahin bedient's die pubertäre Großmanns-Sucht, irgendwelche Flachw*chs-Kommentare abzusetzen - sich darüber aufzuregen lohnt sich da ebensowenig wie Aufregung über den kaputten Status des Spiels - ändern kannst du eh' nix.


----------



## abszu (21. November 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Naja sofern man mit eigenem Spiel zufrieden ist, können ja einem die Spiele der "minderen" Qualität doch egal sein. Es sei denn, man ist nur darauf aus, sich auf eine billige Art und Weise zu profilieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du WAR als "mindere" Qualität einstufst, deine Sache. 



> Elter würde ich an deiner Stelle gänzlich raushalten, schließlich sind wir nicht in der 9. Klasse. ...Oder etwa doch?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry, ich dachte, das erwachsene Menschen nicht mit Fanboi-Flames um sich werfen würden, daher mein Verweis auf deine Eltern.


----------



## Salute (21. November 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Wenn du WAR als "mindere" Qualität einstufst, deine Sache.



Ließt sichs aus deinen bisherigen Posts heraus. Ich für meinen Teil bin zufriedener als ichs jemals bei WoW gewesen bin.
Lass gut sein, scheinbar haben dir deine Eltern nicht besonders viel über den Umgang mit Anderen beigebracht. Das wirds wohl eher sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsch dir weiterhin viel Spaß mit WAR, denn woanders scheinst du den ja nicht zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Smie (22. November 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Und übrigens füllen sich die server zz. wieder. Hab schon öfters jezt gelesen das auf den Geisterservern mehr Aktivitäten im Bereich RVR zu verbuchen sind.



Erstaunlich. Auf Erengard gingen heute (Freitag!) die Szenarien ab 22 Uhr äußerst zäh auf. Teilweise waren in nicht so populären Sc 4 Leute drinn und es wurde dann abgebrochen. Und da sich ja angeblich im t3 die meisten Leute aufhalten wie hier immer wieder gesagt wurde ist es noch erstaunlicher. Aber sicher ist alles in bester Ordnung und wir haben uns das alles nur eingebildet... Naja, nun ist der Server erstmal down, mal schauen wie es morgen aussieht.


----------



## xaxoon (22. November 2008)

soll ja bald soweit sein mit den servertransfers. hoffe dann wird das alles gut ausgehen. die leute von den leeren servern haben wieder fun, und die von den mittleren mehr leute zum rekrutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batzenbaer (22. November 2008)

@Voodoopeople:Mag sein das durch diese Transfers kein voller Server ensteht,es wird aber immerhin 100%mehr los sein als es atm der Fall ist.
Nämlich nix,null,nada.
Kann ja nur für Wissensburg/Ordnung sprechen und von unserer Ally werden schon mal 25-30 T4 Spieler rübergehen.
Keine Ahnung wie sich die spieler von Nuln,Talabheim etc entschieden haben,ob sie nach Drakenwald oder Hergig gehen.
Sollte aber von jedem Server die gleiche Menge Richtung Hergig wechseln,wären das schon mal 125-150 neue T4 Spieler
nur auf Seiten der Ordnung.
Ich finde diese 2 Zielserverlösung auch für äusserst beknackt und hoffe,dass nach dem Transfer noch weitere folgen werden.

Die Zeiten wo die Masse der Spieler im T1-T2 sich tummelte sind wohl vorbei.Die meisten wollen mit ihren T4 Chars,also ihren Mains
etwas erleben und fangen nicht einen Twink nach dem anderen an.
Wenn die beiden neuen Tankklassen kommen,rechne ich damit dass da nochmal ne Welle neuer Chars hochschwappen wird.
Hab zBsp. in 2 Jahren DAoC auch nur 3 Chars auf 50 gespielt,denn man wollte ja auch im RR vorankommen.
Kannte welche auf Logres,die haben erstmal RR10(war zu meiner Zeit noch max) mit ihrem ersten Char erspielt,
bevor sie den nächsten angefangen haben.

Noch mal was zu WoW:
Ich bin ein Blizzard Fanboy was ihre Spiele,nicht ihre Geldgeilheit,betrifft.
Habe Warcraft1(als es noch neu war)-3,Starcraft+Broodwar und D1+2 über Jahre gespielt und das sehr gerne.
Aber ich bin zum WoW Hasser geworden.Nicht durch das spiel,das hat mir in der Beta nicht gefallen und war daher nicht mehr von Interesse,
sondern durch solche Forentrolle.

Das ist wie mit der Werbung "dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn".Umso öfter ich diese gesehen hatte,umso mehr hasste ich sie und war schon
versucht die Fernbedingung in den Fernseher zu schmeissen.
Umso öfter ich Beiträge zu WoW in Foren lese,die rein garnix damit zu tuen haben,umso mehr krieg ich nen Hals.
Es interessiert mich net ob die Wiesen dort grüner sind,auch nicht ob halb China es spielt.

Vor 2005 konnte ich mir sicher sein,das in den Foren zum Spiel,nur über Gameplay,skills etc diskutiert und über die Publisher gemeckert wurde.
Wie es seit dem ist,sieht man ja hier recht deutlich.
Vlt sollten sie es mal so halten wie Funcom am Anfang.
Nur wer einen aktiven Account hat,darf auch posten.Das würde vlt den einen oder anderen Troll fernhalten.
Dazu müsste GOA aber erstmal nen eigenes Forum auf die Beine stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (22. November 2008)

Ok also gibt es den Transfer am 24.11 hab ich das richtig verstanden ?

PS. Bin zurzeit auf Helmgard, ist auf Erengard mehr los ?


----------



## mezo (22. November 2008)

El schrieb:


> Ok also gibt es den Transfer am 24.11 hab ich das richtig verstanden ?
> 
> PS. Bin zurzeit auf Helmgard, ist auf Erengard mehr los ?


du findest dass helmgard leer is? eigentlich ist das noch ein relativer voller realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (22. November 2008)

mezo schrieb:


> du findest dass helmgard leer is? eigentlich ist das noch ein relativer voller realm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ Ne bin auch eig zufrieden da, dachte nur Erengard sei noch ein bisschen bevölkerter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich nehme an eher auf zerstörer seite gell


----------



## Faruu (22. November 2008)

Phant0m schrieb:


> @ inkognito:
> les dir mal am besten meinen post nochmal durch, denn da steht ->
> quests sind IMMER dieselben, egal ob eq2, warhammer,warcraft,vanguard,lotro,coh,cov,ao,swg,daoc,rappelz und wie sie sonst noch alle heißen =)


Ich mag es ja, wenn sich Fanboys lieber die Köpfe einschlagen, anstatt einfach deren Spiel - welches sie favorisieren - zu spielen. Daher sehr unterhaltsam hier. Aber bitte, vergleicht die armseeligen Quests von W.A.R. und WoW nicht mit den abwechslungreichen, offlinespieltauglichen Quests mit Story von HdRO. Klar gibt es bei HdRO auch Kill- und Sammelquests, aber die sind einfach nicht so armseelig aufgezogen. 

Meine Meinung:

W.A.R. ist was das PvP betrifft WoW weit voraus und Blizzard wird es nicht hinbekommen es nur annähernd so ausgeglichen hinzubekommen wie Mythic.
WAR trifft wieder den Nerv von Zockern. Ok, das PvE ist schwach, aber darum gehts nicht. Es geht lediglich darum dem Gegenspieler auf die Fresse zu geben und das ist gut so, das macht Spaß und eignet sich auch für Casual Gamer.
Was WoW schon an Existenzen gekostet hat, wird kein anderes MMO so schnell mehr schaffen, da die Spieler anderer MMO den Bezug zur Realität nicht verlieren. 
Dadurch das es bei WoW keine Einschränkungsregelungen wie bei Lizenzen von Games Workshop oder der Tolkin Foundation gibt, hat man den sich mittlerweile extrem von WC3 entfernt was einem als ehemaliger WC3-Spieler echt traurig stimmt. Den meisten WoWlern ist es egal, da sie WC3 nicht einmal gespielt haben respektive kennen. Aber wenn die ganzen Helden von einst ausradiert werden, stimmt das einen schon traurig. 
WoW: Die Raids sind so lieblos geworden, dass man das Gefühl hat, man wird nur noch als Spieler abgefertigt. WoW-Classic war wirklich gut, wenn ich an Strathome, Düsterbruch, AQ, ZG, Naxx, BWL und MC denke, doch die meisten Spieler aus dieser Zeit sind schon nicht mehr dabei, weil die Klasse dieses Games extrem nachgelassen hat. Musste man früher noch Raids organisieren und vor allem Koordinieren so ist Raiden heute nichts anderes als Grinden.
WoW ist für mich nur noch ein Spiel, wie die SIMS oder ähnliches. Die Spieler gehen "robotten", sammeln unzählig viel Ruf, unsinnige achivements und rushen durch die neuen Instanzen, denn es geht nicht mehr um das Spiel als solches, sondern es geht um den sozialen Kontakt. WoW ist eine etwas andere Singlebörse!
WoW: Und da liegt für mich die Wurzel allen Übels: Existenzen werden zerstört, da die Onlinesucht von Blizzard massiv durch deren Contentaufbau gefördert wird. Intuitiv und einfach muss das Game gestrickt sein, damit man immer mehr will und "mal eben" das noch machen will. Wer etwas erreichen will muss viel farmen usw.
Das meine negativen Thesen zutreffen sieht man alleine daran, wie viel Einfluss dieses Game (WoW) gewonnen hat. Die Tagesthemen berichten über den Release des Add-Ons, komplett neue Branchen werden eröffnet (s. buffed.de) usw. WoW hat die PC-Spiele Welt verändert. Zum Teil zum positiven, denn Onlinegaming macht Spaß ... viel Spaß, aber auch die Schattenseite ist groß.

Man möge mir meine Kritik als Flame auslegen, doch liebe WoW-Spieler verdammt ein Spiel nicht, nur weil es Euch nicht stundenlang vor den PC kettet. WAR macht Spaß auf den volleren Servern und nach 2 Stunden kann ich auch wieder nach draußen gehen und ein Bierchen mit meinen Kollegen in der Kneipe nebenan trinken ohne das Gefühl zu haben, ich würde was verpassen. Spielt das, wonach es Euch bedarf, doch macht anderen deren Hobby mies nur weil Ihr anderer Meinung seid.

Ich selbst spiele HdRO, weil mich ...
die Grafik begeistert
das Tolkin Universum mich fasziniert
Die Storyinhalte viel viel besser sind als in vielen anderen MMO (ich liebe die epische Questreihe)
weil es schön entspannend ist ohne Hektik ohne Stress immer und immer wieder online sein zu müssen
einen schönen Soundtrack besitzt
und weil die Community meinen Vorstellungen entspricht

In diesem Sinne Euch allen viel Spaß mit Eurem favorisierten Spiel, doch lasst den Leuten deren Spaß! Ich werde mich jetzt nach Mittelerde aufmachen und mal an die Tore von Moria klopfen ... mmh, wie war denn noch gleich das Losungswort?! 

... Faruu


----------



## Senen (22. November 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Leute mit solchen Statements sinds, die einem WoW zur Hölle machen. Schere-Stein-Papier, mal gehört? ICH fand das Balancing von Anfang an ok, alle nachträglichen Rumbasteleien waren ganz nett, aber es wär auch ohne gegangen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg du hast ja mal sowas von keiner Ahnung! Du musst versuchen die Hauptaussage einer Antwort zu kommentieren, nicht einzelne Brocken rauszupicken! 
Dann diese noch falsch kommentieren.... (vgl Rang 10 hab ich auch geschafft - War laut meinem Thread auch für casuals möglich.)
Deine Antwort zeugt sowas von mangelndem Verstand!
1. Was ich aufgezeigt habe, waren die jeweiligen Hauptanliegen der WoW Community! ( Zum Vergleich Schere-Stein-Prinzip gabs witzige Videobeiträge von dem wohl berühmtesten Rang 15 Hexer aus den USA.
2. Zu deinem Fazit??? Hallo Blödtroll? Ich hab nicht gemotzt, mir gefällt WoW sehr gut! Einzig wollte ich zeigen, dass auch in WoW rumgeheult wurde/wird und das Änderungen in einem MMO zeit brauchen.


Ich geb dir völlig recht, dass sich jedes MMO, das heute auf den Markt kommt, an WoW messen muss. Was mir aber überhaupt nicht passt ist, dass solche Dumschwätzer wie du aus den WoW-Foren dann hierherkommen und alles schelcht reden müssen!!! Ich behaupte mal: Es ist unmöglich ein solch ausgereiftes MMO wie WoW heute ist auf den Markt zu bringen. Aber wenn das Grundkonzept stimmt, dann ist es möglich, dass das Spiel nachhaltige Erfolge verzeichnet. (Aber die kleinen WoW-Kiddys haben wahrscheinlich soviel Angst, dass euer Spiel in Zukunft richtige Konkurrenz bekommt, dass ihr schon gleich nach Release es tot flamen müsst!)


----------



## Sagardo (22. November 2008)

Ach wie toll, wenn hier wieder mal der Tot eines Spieles raufbeschworen wird, weil man subjektiv und auf einen kleinen Zeitraum betrachtet keine Mitspieler findet.


Sehen wir es mal objektiv und über einen überschaubaren Zeitraum...


Dazu schauen wir uns mal die Gründe an wieso es bei Warhammer im moment wirklich etwas leerer ist.

1. das Spiel ist noch neu und viele Spieler haben das Spiel nur angetestet und sind wieder gegangen (das passiert halt wenn man echte Konkurenz hat).
2. Zwei Addons sind released und sehr viele Spieler wollen sich einfach den Inhalt der Addons anschauen, da Sie schon seit Jahren dieses Spiel spielen.
3. Die Performance leider noch nicht so gut ist wie sie in der Beta war. Das schliesst momentan auch einige Spieler aus, die einen schwachen Rechner haben.


Nun schauen wir welche Auswirkungen diese Faktoren ahben und ob diese Faktoren von dauer sind oder nur kurzweilig

zu 1. 
Wem das Spiel nicht gefiel , dem wird es wahrscheinlich auch in den nächsten Monaten nicht gefallen. Also braucht man mit diesen Spielern nicht zu rechnen.

zu 2. 
Es ist im moment sehr fraglich wie lange das WOW-Addon seine Comunity binden wird. Ich höre von vielen Spielern, dass Sie mit dem Inhalt eigentlich schon so gut wie durch sind und das dieser viel zu einfach ist. Hier kann man spätestens mit dem Inhaltspatch vielleicht wieder mit Zulauf rechnen.

zu 3.
Es ist ja bald Weihnachten und da bekommt man ja vielleicht von seiner Freundin/Freund einen neuen CPU oder Graka oder vielleicht von seinen Eltern/Großeltern einen neuen PC und schon läuft Warhammer wieder. Hier kann man auch noch mit Zulauf rechnen.



Alles in allem ist es im moment so , dass man mit der Situation leben muss, dass man in Spielen keine Gruppe findet.
Ich spiele momentan sogar wieder kurzzeitig WOW, da meine Freundin mit ihrem PC in die 3. Gruppe fällt. Und selbst auf einem Server wie Alleria mit einer Warteschlange von 780 Leuten und 1 1/2 Stunde wartezeit (Rekord diese Woche) bis zum Charakterbildschirm habe ich es auf Allianzseite nicht geschafft eine Gruppe für LVL 53 auf die Beine zu stellen (Abends um 19 Uhr). Ich habe es 2 Stunden versucht !
Ist WOW jetzt auch kurz vor dem Aussterben ? 

Wir werden uns die nächsten 2 Jahre auf ein MMO-PingPong einstellen dürfen. Denn eine breite Masse wird immer zu dem Spiel wechseln welches den neuesten Inhalt hat. Aber das hat auch sein gutes. Es können sich mehrere Spielefirmen wieder ansiedeln und dem Spieler wird mehr für sein Geld geboten.Nachteil für die "unflexiblen" immer wieder zu viel oder zu wenig Mitspieler.


----------



## jdf (22. November 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Ach wie toll, wenn hier wieder mal der Tot eines Spieles raufbeschworen wird, weil man subjektiv und auf einen kleinen Zeitraum betrachtet keine Mitspieler findet.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Hi,

guter Post, danke für die Sachlichkeit.

Allerdings: dein Vergleich, was die Gruppensuche in WAR & WOW betrifft, hinkt.

Das Entscheidende, was leider kaum jemand bedenkt: WoW = PvE; WAR = PvP (schwerpunktmäßig; ich denke die Spieler von WAR, die dies wegen PvE zocken sind deutlich in der Minderheit).

Was bedeutet das?

Es kann dir in WoW im Prinzip schnuppe sein, ob du einsam und alleine deine Questmobs legst; selbst wenn du in eine Instanz willst, reichen 4 Guildmates vollkommen aus. Mich hat's in 3,5 Jahre WoW niemals interessiert, wieviele Spieler auf dem Server noch aktiv waren, oder wer gerade in meiner Zone aktiv war. Open PvP,  in WoW, der evtl. einzige Grund sich über diese Fragen einen Kopf zu machen, war zumindest vor dem 2.Addon absolut nicht-existent. Für schnelle BGs und Arenen gibt's Realm-Pools (will ich in WAR aber nicht haben, brrr!)

In WAR möchte ich a) RvR, b) PvP, zur Not evtl. noch c) Szenarios spielen. Das macht mich massiv abhängig von der Anzahl aktiver Spieler auf dem Server.
Um in meinem obigen Beispiel bzgl. Bolgosgrad zu bleiben: Gestern, Freitag Abend, wie schon die gesamte Woche zuvor (soviel zum Statement "kleiner Zeitraum", wir reden hier über rund 15% der gesamten Release-Zeit des Spiels) a) unmöglich mangels Spielern, b) unmöglich mangels Spielern, c) sehr zäh-mangels Spielern. Erschreckend daran ist der massive Schwund in kürzester Zeit.

WAR definiert sich sehr extrem (und hat auch nur genau in diesem einen Punkt sein 'Alleinstellungsmerkmal' gegenüber WoW/HdRO etc) über PLAYER-vs-PLAYER. Was bleibt übrig, wenn du 'PLAYER' da mal rausstreichst? Genau - nicht viel.

Es geht hier mitnichten um den Tot des Spiels (wobei ich mal ganz verzagt auf Tabula-Rasa oder Hellgate London verweise; Server-Abschaltungen gehen sehr, sehr schnell in letzter Zeit), sondern darum, dass ein guter Teil der Kundschaft das Spiel eigentlich nicht wie angedacht spielen KANN, weil was ganz Essentielles fehlt - Mitspieler. Desweiteren geht es darum, dass die ab nächste Woche (hoffentlich!) möglichen Servertransfers von ausgestorben --> mittelmäßig belegt ***nichts*** (ich sag's nochmal, evtl. kapiert ihr's dann mal: N I C H T S) bringen werden, weil die Spieleranzahl auf den Servern Marke 'ausgestorben' (von denen man wegwechseln DARF) bereits so gering ist, dass sie nicht ausreichen wird, die Server Marke 'mittelmäßig' (auf die man wechseln DARF) dergestalt aufzufüllen, dass sich wenigstens *dort* für alle dann dran beteiligten ein ädequates Spielgefühl einstellen wird. Nicht mal, wenn ALLE Spieler wechseln würden, was angesichts einer gewissen Zahl von "ghostaccounts" wohl eh' nicht zur Debatte steht. Du bekommst mit 5 Eimern, die jeweils einen Liter Wasser enthalten, einen 100-Liter-Tank, der selbst nur 50 Liter enthält nicht so signifikant voller, dass sich dadurch irgendwas ändert. Was ist daran nun so schwer zu verstehen? Entweder ändert sich schnell was an dieser leicht verfahrenen Situation, oder es wird kein Mensch, der z.B. mit dem WoW-Addon durch ist zurückkommen - um Gottes Willen, wozu denn? Wo soll da der Anreiz sein, wo der Mehrwert? Wo der Reiz für Neueinsteiger, wenn T1-T3 schon 9 Wochen nach Release ratzfatz leer sind? Soloplay bis Level 28, oder wie soll man sich das vorstellen?

Mit deinem letzten Absatz kann ich gar nichts anfangen; da der Tag des durchschnittlichen Erdenbürgers halt mal 24 Stunden hat wage ich mal die Behauptung, dass sich nur die Aller-hartgesottensten die Bürde zweier oder mehrerer MMOs aufbürden werden (man will ja auch mal irgendwas erreichen, gelle; von den finanziellen Aspketen sehe ich mal ganz ab). Gäbe es einen Ping-Pong-Effekt hin zum Neuen, Besseren, hätte WoW meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr diese immense Anzahl Accounts. Gilden, Freunde und das liebgewordene Bekannte binden da IMHO wesentlich stärker und es gilt in der ganzen Branche eigentlich der Grundsatz: ein Spieler, der mal wegwechselt ist und bleibt i.d.R. weg. DAS ist der Punkt, der mir in Bezug auf WAR die meisten Sorgen macht.
 Um das mal noch etwas auszuführen:
WAR kam IIRC am 18.9. bei uns raus. Das WoW-Addon war für den 13.11. terminiert. Wer nun schlau war, hat mit dem Kauf von WAR bis zum 15.10. gewartet (und sich den Release-Stress erspart; um die Zeit kamen auch die Meldungen von 750.000 Accounts in WAR, was ein Zufall!), hatte dann, ohne etwas zusätzlich zahlen oder sich binden zu müssen, nur über den Kaufpreis nebst Freimonat, gerade die passende Überbrückungszeit bis zum Addon, um in WAR reinschnuppern und zu testen. Allein durch diesen dämlichen Release-Zeitpunkt hat man's seitens Mythic verabsäumt, Spieler an sich zu binden. Wer zum WoW-Addon zurückwollte, musste keinen Monat doppelt zahlen o.ä. - das WoW-Abo läuft weiter, es ändert sich nichts an der Spielbindung. Wer von denen von WAR zum WoW-Addon zurückgewechselt ist, war eigentlich niemals richtig da - und wird, ungeachtet der Entwicklung in WoW, auch nicht zurückkommen.


----------



## Thelani (22. November 2008)

Mir fällt da grad was ein. Vielleicht kann den Spielern die zu wenig Mitspieler haben, durch die US-Armee geholfen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?...w&unid=2226

Naja Bots, aber dann wenigstens welche die was machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwiegermutti (22. November 2008)

Faruu schrieb:


> W.A.R. ist was das PvP betrifft WoW weit voraus und Blizzard wird es nicht hinbekommen es nur annähernd so ausgeglichen hinzubekommen wie Mythic.
> WAR trifft wieder den Nerv von Zockern. Ok, das PvE ist schwach, aber darum gehts nicht. Es geht lediglich darum dem Gegenspieler auf die Fresse zu geben und das ist gut so, das macht Spaß und eignet sich auch für Casual Gamer.
> Was WoW schon an Existenzen gekostet hat, wird kein anderes MMO so schnell mehr schaffen, da die Spieler anderer MMO den Bezug zur Realität nicht verlieren.
> Dadurch das es bei WoW keine Einschränkungsregelungen wie bei Lizenzen von Games Workshop oder der Tolkin Foundation gibt, hat man den sich mittlerweile extrem von WC3 entfernt was einem als ehemaliger WC3-Spieler echt traurig stimmt. Den meisten WoWlern ist es egal, da sie WC3 nicht einmal gespielt haben respektive kennen. Aber wenn die ganzen Helden von einst ausradiert werden, stimmt das einen schon traurig.
> ...



Alter was ein Geschwätze ,Hobbypsychologe ? Lehrer ? Sozialarbeiter,Dauerstudent ? oder einfach nur ein Klugscheißer?

Oh ich bin so ein vernünftiger ,oh ich hab den Bezug zur Realität noch weil ich mit meinen Freunden ein Bier trinken gehe , oh Blizzard ist so böse , ich muß zu allem meinen Senf geben weil ich so ein Vernünftiger bin und wenn ich groß bin mal OBERLEHRER werden will ! Kümmer Dich um Dein kram , hier gings um leere Server !


----------



## Solmyr62 (22. November 2008)

Schwiegermutti schrieb:


> Alter was ein Geschwätze ,Hobbypsychologe ? Lehrer ? Sozialarbeiter,Dauerstudent ? oder einfach nur ein Klugscheißer?
> 
> Oh ich bin so ein vernünftiger ,oh ich hab den Bezug zur Realität noch weil ich mit meinen Freunden ein Bier trinken gehe , oh Blizzard ist so böse , ich muß zu allem meinen Senf geben weil ich so ein Vernünftiger bin und wenn ich groß bin mal OBERLEHRER werden will ! Kümmer Dich um Dein kram , hier gings um leere Server !



Zumindest kann er sich vernünftig ausdrücken und wird nicht beleidigend. Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns darauf beschränken Meinungen zum Spiel abzugeben und nicht die Autoren dumm anzumachen?

Zum Thema: Dass zu zu Beginn viele Server eröffnet wurden, um die Warteschlangen der Server, die auf eine zu geringe Kapazität eingestellte waren, abzubauen, ist bekannt. Deshalb ist das Zusammenschieben der Spieler auf den zu leeren Servern zu den volleren ein Muss. Dieses Spiel lebt von Mitspielern und Gegnern. Mehr noch als die meisten anderen MMGs, da man alleine auf ein recht langweiliges Mobhauen angewiesen ist. In diesem Punkt ist Warhammer den vergleichbaren Spielen deutlich unterlegen. Will man nicht unnötig Kunden verlieren, muss das Clustern höchste Priorität haben.

Die geräumten Server lässt man bis auf weiteres als Reserveserver laufen. Es ist ja nicht ausgeschlossen, dass die mittleren und vollen irgendwann wieder eine Warteschlange bilden. Die Umsatzzyklen dieses Genres sind meist so: 1. Erster Hype und großer Zulauf. 2. Durch den großen Zulauf auch absolut großer Abgang der Enttäuschten (da befindet sich Warhammer jetzt). 3. Nach Abgangswelle kontinuierlicher Zugang durch Gelegenheitskunden und Marketingmaßnahmen. Die Höchstzahlen der nicht völlig erfolgslosen MMORPGs werden nicht kurz nach Beginn erreicht sondern 12 - 24 Monate danach (siehe DAoC, EVE, WoW). Und ein wirklich gutes Spiel hält seine Abo-Zahlen über Jahre hoch.


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (22. November 2008)

Na Schwiegermutt,i das war wohl ein Eigentor
Erst Fullqoute und dann noch  "Kümmer Dich um Dein kram , hier gings um leere Server ! "



Mythic/Goa werden sich sehr schwer tun, Server sterben zu lassen.
In irgendeinem Innterview sagte jemand

"Wenn auch 8 Wochen nach dem Relaise des Spiels noch neue Server
Geschaltet werden, kann man von einen Erfolg Sprechen"

Leider weiss ich nicht mehr ob es Barnett oder Sterntaler gesagt hat.

Wie also soll man Potenziellen Kunden das Abschalten von Servern "verkaufen" ?
Da muss man sich erstmal was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Solmyr62 (22. November 2008)

Serverabschaltung wäre ein Image-GAU. Davor schreckt sogar Blizzard zurück, obwohl es auch dort seit langem Geisterserver gibt. 

Besser verkauft sich: Jeder, der auf als einen zu leer deklarierten Server ist, kann auf einen gut besuchten wechseln. Bis auf Widerruf. Die Empfehlung für Neueinsteiger lautet ebenfalls zu Gunsten der volleren Server. Erst bei Überfüllung ändert man die Bedingungen. Da hat man seine Kunden zusammen und muss trotzdem nichts über heruntergenommene Server vermelden. Bis vor einigen Wochen wurden Beginnern noch Kemmler empfohlen. Das ist nun weg, weil es kontraproduktiv war.


----------



## Garaitha (22. November 2008)

@Argap:

Da hast du natürlich recht, nur muss man hier abwägen. Das man das von dir angesprochene Abschalten der Server evtl. an eher "unterbelichtete" Neukunden nicht verkaufen kann, da sie nur daraus kurzschließen, dass das Game ausstirbt und die eigendlichen Vorteile hinter dem Abschalten nicht nachvollziehen können, *ist klar* (Vieviel % der potentiellen Neukunden so einzustufen sind, bleibt natürlich offen.)

Jedoch ist die Kehrseite der Medallie, dass die Leute, die momentan das Spiel auf leeren Servern zocken (evtl so 35-40% aller Spieler), auf Kurz oder Lang sich von War abwenden werden. Das ist wie ich selber aus Erfahrungen berichten kann, schon öfters passiert bisher, als Goa lieb sein kann. Allein die Betrachtung von einer kommerziellen Ebene heraus, sollte Goa beunruhigen. Die Spieler, die ohne ein schnelles Zusammenlegen der Server (und das Problem ist ja nun schon min 1 Monat bekannt und seit min 1,5 Monaten festzustellen) abhauen werden/abgehauen sind, dürften bald schon die Zahl aller Neukunden, die Goa noch bekommen wird übersteigen.

mfg Brakks Neopunk, 24er Schamane auf de_Nuln, wo im Durchschnitt um 20Uhr 8,42 lvl 40er online sind! (Daten über 2 Wochen erhoben, wenns wer wissen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Pente (22. November 2008)

Wer wird denn hier gleich ausfallend werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt gehen alle in die Küche machen sich einen schönen warmen Apfel-Zimt-Tee und kommen mal wieder etwas runter. Andernfalls seh ich mich gezwungen euch dabei etwas behilflich zu sein.


----------



## grunzhart (22. November 2008)

Schwiegermutti schrieb:


> Alter was ein Geschwätze ,Hobbypsychologe ? Lehrer ? Sozialarbeiter,Dauerstudent ? oder einfach nur ein Klugscheißer?
> 
> Oh ich bin so ein vernünftiger ,oh ich hab den Bezug zur Realität noch weil ich mit meinen Freunden ein Bier trinken gehe , oh Blizzard ist so böse , ich muß zu allem meinen Senf geben weil ich so ein Vernünftiger bin und wenn ich groß bin mal OBERLEHRER werden will ! Kümmer Dich um Dein kram , hier gings um leere Server !



Es mag sein, dass Dich sein anspruchsvoller und lesenswerter (weil zutreffender) Beitrag intellektuell überfordert hat, aber das musst Du doch nicht gleich jedem kundtun...


----------



## OldboyX (22. November 2008)

> WoW: Die Raids sind so lieblos geworden, dass man das Gefühl hat, man wird nur noch als Spieler abgefertigt. WoW-Classic war wirklich gut, wenn ich an Strathome, Düsterbruch, AQ, ZG, Naxx, BWL und MC denke, doch die meisten Spieler aus dieser Zeit sind schon nicht mehr dabei, weil die Klasse dieses Games extrem nachgelassen hat. Musste man früher noch Raids organisieren und vor allem Koordinieren so ist Raiden heute nichts anderes als Grinden.



Sonst ein netter Post, aber das ist unzutreffend. Die Raids, Quests, Instanzen, Storyline usw. sind mit Addons (BC) und vor allem mit dem neuesten (WotlK) wohl in fast jeder Hinsicht besser geworden. Dieser Absatz klingt als würdest du einem Gefühl nachtrauern, welches du in WoW zu Beginn hattest, eventuell auch weil es dein erstes MMO war. Doch diese Aussage gibts in jedem Spiel und über jedes Spiel von den Leuten in deren Weltbild früher alles immer nur besser war.


----------



## HGVermillion (22. November 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Sonst ein netter Post, aber das ist unzutreffend. Die Raids, Quests, Instanzen, Storyline usw. sind mit Addons (BC) und vor allem mit dem neuesten (WotlK) wohl in fast jeder Hinsicht besser geworden. Dieser Absatz klingt als würdest du einem Gefühl nachtrauern, welches du in WoW zu Beginn hattest, eventuell auch weil es dein erstes MMO war. Doch diese Aussage gibts in jedem Spiel und über jedes Spiel von den Leuten in deren Weltbild früher alles immer nur besser war.


Qualitativ besser und gefühlsmäßig besser sind nicht das selbe, bei den alten Raids war es so das die Bosse ihre eigenen Stärken hatten die man mit 40 Mann beseitigen musste, stell dir mal die ganzen BC instanzen mit 40 Mann vor, inclusive angepasster Bosse, was wäre ein vollkommen anderes Feeling. Es ist eine ganz andere Sache ob man den Taktikmäßigen schwachen Ragnaros mit 40 Mann bezwingt, oder den komplexen Illidan mit 25.


----------



## grunzhart (23. November 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Es ist eine ganz andere Sache ob man den Taktikmäßigen schwachen Ragnaros mit 40 Mann bezwingt, oder den komplexen Illidan mit 25.



Wobei man auch sehen muss, dass ein Gegner wie Illidan den Spielern weniger Freiräume lässt, wie sie vorgehen wollen.
Die Komplexität wirkt hier m.E. hemmend für die Kreativität.


----------



## Tikume (23. November 2008)

Ich denke mal wenn wir nun schon beim Thema Wow Raids sind hat sich das hier totgelaufen.


----------

